# Plaudereien zu Abmahnung U+C Regensburg / Redtube Porno-Streaming



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2013)

Ich bleibe dabei: Das neue Verbraucherministerium sollte sofort, am besten gleich morgen, mit TV-Kamera damit konfrontiert werden. "Herr Maas, Verbraucherschutz - ist das für Sie ebenso Neuland wie das Internet für Frau Merkel? Hatten Sie schon Zeit, sich eine Meinung zum Thema Abmahnirrsinn diktieren zu lassen oder haben Sie gar selbst eine Meinung dazu?"
Sind doch genug Medien an dem Thema dran...

Für die Einhaltung der US-Copyright-Bestimmungen der redtube.com ist übrigens die _Bright Imperial Limited_ in Wanchai (Hong Kong) verantwortlich [einfach mal nach "redtube.com site:copyright.gov" googlen und noch etwas scrollen], Empfänger der einschlägigen Post ist eine Anwaltskanzlei (möglicherweise auch nur im Auftrag der entsprechenden Firmengründer bzw. des "registered agent service", siehe hier)

Die "Bright Imperial Limited" ging 2012 gegen einen Schweizer vor, der mit der Seite red-tube.com Geld machen wollte. Dabei handelt es sich um Herrn W.O.:
Den kennen Szeneinsider hierzulande durchaus
Die Welt ist manchmal klein.

Das hat mit dem hier vorliegenden Fall nichts zu tun und sei nur erwähnt, um deutlich zu machen, dass sicherlich auch gegen die Vertipperdomain retdube Maßnahmen ergriffen werden.

Redtube selbst wiederum hat durchaus auch Erfahrungen mit Gerichten - z.B. in diesem aufregenden Fall.
Der Trafficmanager von Redtube postet übrigens in durchaus verständlichem Deutsch auf deutschen Pornoboards. Direkt verlinken will ich das Jagin hier aber nicht 
(aber immerhin muss es ja irgendeine Beziehung zu redtube gegeben haben - auch wenn redtube mit Nichtwissen bestreiten kann, was da wirklich abgelaufen ist) (in diesem Zusammenhang sind solche Beobachtungen wertvoll - das müsste aber jemand an redtube weiter leiten) (wobei ich gewisse Zweifel habe... das Profil des users grimrist bei redtube ist nach dem Screenshot hier bereits 700.000 mal abgerufen worden und das Profil ist 2 Jahre alt... Man muss bei solchen Sachen schon sehr vorsichtig sein. Der entsprechende Film war bereits seit August 2012 auf redtube.com)

So, das war's wieder mit Chaosrecherche. Falls jemand in diesem schmutzigen Spiel (wobei das Thema "wie entstehen solche Filmchen überhaupt?" noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde) sauber ist, möge er hier schreien. Ausgenommen sind Kandidaten aus Mainz.

Einen noch: Es gibt für mich zwei Möglichkeiten, erstens: die Pornoindustrie will da eine riesige Geldquelle anzapfen - dann wird's übel, wenn man bedenkt, welche Leute da so verantwortlich sind... oder zweitens: Das ist eine Idee, die bei einem Cocktail zu viel auf einer der bekannten Nepptainmentmessen ausgeheckt wurde - dann, so hoffe ich, reißt bald jemand dem Ideenerfinder gehörig den Arsch auf. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich redtube als Steigbügelhalter irgendwelcher Krauts missbrauchen lässt. Da muß man den A.T. bei der Ehre packen. Dann wird das eine lustige und popcornintensive Angelegenheit.


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2013)

> Der Jurist setze auf Streaming als neues Betätigungsfeld, da sich die Abmahnung von Tauschbörsennutzern nicht mehr lohne.


Brauchts in dem Fall nicht auch die Buttonlösung als Voraussetzung für den erfolgreichen Einkauf via Abmahnung? Ist die gemeine, kostenpflichtige Abmahnung überhaupt als Zahlungsmittel erlaubt?


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (16 Dezember 2013)

Unverhohlener geht es ja kaum, oder?

„Die Nutzer sind vorsichtiger geworden", erklärte Thomas Urmann von U+C dieser Zeitung. Für ihn seien Filesharing-Fälle nicht mehr kostendeckend zu verfolgen: "Auf den ,Peer2Peer'-Netzwerken ist niemand mehr unterwegs, dabei kommen nicht genügend Fälle zusammen....

… Der Pornobranche geht es ziemlich schlecht: Wo früher große Firmen mit mehreren Hundert Angestellten arbeiteten, verwalten heute wenige Leute die alten Urheberrechte und trauern den guten alten Zeiten hinterher", erklärt Anwalt Urmann. (Quelle: Klick)

Bei den Abofallen galt noch das Prinzip "was der Gesetzgeber nicht ausdrücklich verboten hat, das gilt als gerade eben noch machbar".

Diese "ethische" Grenze wurde nun mit dem neuen Prinzip:* "Wenn die Nutzer schon keine Urheberrechtsverletzung mehr begehen wollen, dann muss ihr Verhalten halt in ein rechtswidriges Tun umgewandelt werden"* durchstossen.


----------



## garfield335 (17 Dezember 2013)

Frage: Was gilt vor Gericht als Beweismaterial, wenn man Verbindungsdaten als Beweis angibt?

Die kann ja jeder tippen....


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2013)

Eine eidesstattliche Versicherung, das wie beschrieben vorgegangen und geprüft wurde.


----------



## raundsi (17 Dezember 2013)

Ich frage mich wirklich, wieso hier kein Opferanwalt Akteneinsicht erhält, um mal ein paar Fragen beantworten zu können? Wo leben wir eigentlich, dass solche Leute das im Geheimen machen und halb Deutschland in Angst und Schrecken versetzen dürfen... nennt man das Rechtsstaat, Herr Dobrindt?


----------



## Vermeer76 (17 Dezember 2013)

Was ich traurig finde ist, das 20-30% aus Angst und Scharm sofort zahlen. Und sich diese Herrschaften dann die Hände reiben. Also selbst wenn jetzt rauskommt das das Anschauen nicht strafbar war, haben diese Anwälte ihren Reibach gemacht. Und ich glaube kaum das Sie das eingetriebene Geld dann wieder zurück zahlen. (hab u.a. gelesen das Sie nur bis 25.000 Euro haftbar gemacht werden können)

Und wie man lesen kann, kommt immer mehr zu Tage, das diese Anwälte sich die IPs auf Illegalen Wege besorgt haben und es auch rechtswidrige Verträge mit den angeblichen Geschädigten gibt.
Wieso wird hier nicht schneller reagiert und die Anwälte werden verklagt? Oder haben die nen Freischein?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Dezember 2013)

Worauf willst Du verklagen?
Grundsätzlich sollte man wahrscheinlich seinen Anspruch auf rechtliches Gehör wahrnehmen:
http://dejure.org/gesetze/GG/103.html
Im Bezug auf die Auskunftsbeschlüsse, die das LG Köln erlassen hat, müsste jedes Opfer die Möglichkeit haben, umfassend Akteneinsicht zu erhalten. Auch in das ominöse Gutachten über die noch ominösere Software - Schließlich muss den Opfern die Möglichkeit gegeben sein, sich zu verteidigen.

Daneben gibt´s in Saschas Newsbeitrag den Hinweis von Hagen Hild, bei den Urmännern und anderen im Hintergrund Beteiligten und greifbaren Akteuren nach § 34 BDSG einen Auskunftsanspruch geltend zu machen.

Wäre schön, wenn das möglichst viele Opfer nutzen würden. Sowohl bei Gericht, als auch bei den Urmännern, als auch bei dem Berliner Anwalt.

Ich weiß leider nicht wo, aber es kam auch jemand auf die Idee, das Land NRW auf Schadensersatz für entstandene Anwaltskosten etc. in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Wer Anträge in so großen Blöcken rausjagt oder auch durchwinkt, sollte grundsätzlich für Gegenwehr gewappnet sein.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Dezember 2013)

Jetzt wird das Geschrei gegen mich losgehen! 

Aber lest Ihr hier denn nicht, bzw. seid wann seid Ihr in dem Thema! Das geht doch schon seit Jahren so, dass Rechtsanwälte das Recht mit kriminellen Methoden zu Ihren Gunsten auszunutzen wissen und keine Konsequenzen zu fürchten haben.

Was glaubt denn Ihr, warum diese Abmahnwelle so kleinteilig vorgenommen wurde? Antwort: Weil am Ende - so in einem bis eineinhalb Jahren - herauskommen wird, dass die Gewinnung der IPs kriminell war. Die betroffenen Anwälte werden empört Zeter und Mordio schreien, dass sie Kriminellen aufgesessen waren und es fürchterlich bedauern, nicht eingehender geprüft zu haben, als das Gutachten eines Patentanwalt (sic!) eingeholt zu haben. Ihre richterlichen Kollegen werden exakt das bestätigen und sagen, dass mit der Einholung eines Gutachtens die anwaltlichen Obliegenheitspflichten mehr, als nur erfüllt waren, jedenfalls könnte den betroffenen Anwälte nichts vorgeworfen werden. Die in der Schweiz ansässigen Auftraggeber der IP-Gewinnungsaktion werden im Zweifel nicht greifbar sein, die Software-Firma in den USA wird "out-of-business" gegangen sein und alle werden durchatmen, dass diese Masche damit ein Ende gefunden haben wird. (Nur ganz am Rande sei erwähnt, dass der Kontostand der Rechtsanwälte davon nicht ganz unberührt bleiben wird). Wohlgemerkt: ich habe keine Glaskugel vor mir und ich verfüge über keinerlei hellseherische Fähigkeiten!

Ja was erwartet Ihr denn ernsthaft? Da brüllt der eine nach der Politik, der andere beweint die 20 - 30 % Zahler... ja und? 

Seit wieviel Jahren erleben wir das bereits? 5, 10, 15 oder mehr, wenn ich an die Adressbuchmasche denke, die seit > 50 Jahren durchs Land rollt.

Was sollen die angerufenen Politiker da besser machen? Das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Denn die Schwarzkittel im Bundestag, die inzwischen die absolute Mehrheit über alle politischen Schattierungen hinweg bilden, haben durch diese wundersame Gesetzgebung wie z.B. den anwaltlichen Daten-Herausgabeanspruch bei Urheberrechtsverletzungen, geschaffen. 

In anderen Ländern ohne Schwarzkittel-Mehrheit im Parlament gibt es das nicht, dort müssen sich Anwälte halt mir der regulären Mandantenbetreuung begnügen.

*Vox Populi, Vox Rindvieh!*


----------



## Vermeer76 (17 Dezember 2013)

@Katzenschwanz: ... da ich dieses Thread eröffnet habe müsstest du wissen seit wann ich hier bin. 

Was ich halt nicht verstehe ist, das diese Anwälte bis jetzt immer davon kommen. Selbst wo ihnen sogar beihilfe zu Betrug nachgewiesen wurde... kamen sie davon.
Und das verstehe ich nicht.

MFG


----------



## BenTigger (17 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer, kennst du das mit den Krähen?
Und wo kein Kläger, da auch kein Richter


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer... wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil! (sorry, für den sarkastischen Spruch, aber Naivität gehört halt manchmal geweckt!)

Ich habe es doch geschrieben! Du kannst den beteiligten Anwälten aufgrund der Kleinteiligkeit eben keine Beihilfe zum Betrug nachweisen!


----------



## Vermeer76 (17 Dezember 2013)

Nun ja... da es Abmahnungen in Millionenhöhe sind.. sind dies gewiss keine Kleinigkeiten.
Vor allem wenn Sie die Ips auf illegalen wege bekommen haben und die dazugehörigen Adressen dann auch unter falschen tatsachen sich erschlichen haben.
Ich finde da müsste die Staatsanwaltschaft mal härter durchgreifen. (Anm. zum glück bin ich dieses mal nicht betroffen)

Und mit beihilfe zu Betrug meine ich die KVR Geschichte, wo Sie ja 1x zu rund 1.800 Euro verurteilt worden sind.
(wo die Summe lächerlich ist, wenn man bedenkt was Sie damit eingenommen haben)


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Dezember 2013)

itguards inc (nicht zu verwechseln mit it guards inc) ist eine anonyme Delaware-Gründung (es sei denn, es handelt sich nicht um eine US-Inc)







Filing Date:  03/21/2013

registered agent:
Business Filings Incorporated
108 West 13th St
Wilmington, DE 19801
(weitere Infos, die vermutlich nicht viel ergeben, gibt es für 20US$ hier)

Livechat mit den Firmengründern
(diese Nummer ist in den Kontaktdaten der Firma im Handelsregister von Delaware angegeben)

wenn einem da eine Firma auffällt: let me know!
(ich habe 2008 schon einmal diese Adresse recherchiert in einer Sache, bei der ich noch keinen Zusammenhang erkennen kann. Es ging damals um eine Eurowin Inc)
(es gibt auch Verbindungen nach Deutschland, z.B. Frankfurt, aber ich habe bisher keine besonders interessanten Dinge entdeckt. Bitte bedenken: Tausende Firmen verwenden diese Adresse, Zusammenhänge herzustellen allein aufgrund von Adressenparallelen ist unzulässig, daher bitte keine öffentlichen Spekulationen, gerne PN)

Der ITGuards-Papagei ist von hier zugeflogen:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/aussiegall/3646760788/

Ach ja... Vielleicht fragt mal jemand in California nach... Dort soll die Firma ja angeblich sitzen und sicher werden dort brav Steuern gezahlt 

97 South Second Street #156
San Jose, Silicon Valley, CA 95113
United States of America

Die örtlich zuständige Steuerbehörde erreicht man hier:

San Jose 55 S. Market St.
San Jose, CA 95113
Monday-Friday - 8:30 a.m.- 4:30 p.m.
(408) 282-0179

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass einige Leute Lust haben, dort mal blöd nachzufragen.

vielleicht hat auch jemand Lust, an dieser Stelle hier seine Erfahrungen zu berichten:
http://www.sccgov.org/sites/da/Pages/Internet-Fraud-Complaint-Center.aspx
(allgemein gültiger Link auf der Seite des zuständigen Generalstaatsanwalts)


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Dezember 2013)

Noch mal Vermeer: wer lesen kann, ist eindeutig im Vorteil! (Auch wenn es ein Dummspruch der Abzocker war, so passt er hier leider)

1. die beteiligten RAe waren "nur" beauftragt, ihr Herausgabebegehren der bereits festgestellten IPs gegenüber dem LG zu formulieren und vorzutragen. Die IPs waren zuvor von der schweizer AG mithilfe der Fakesoftware besagter US-amerikanischer Inc. festgestellt worden. 

So doof waren die beteiligten RAe nicht, ihre Beihilfe offen zu erkennen zu geben!

2. die strafrechtliche Bewertung der wettbewerbsrechtlichen Abmahnungen i.A. KVR ist doch schon längst beerdigt! 

Fang doch bitte an zu lesen, bevor Du in die Tasten greifst!


----------



## raundsi (17 Dezember 2013)

Vor allem türmen sich die Indizien, dass alles eine große Inszenierung ist ... ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass Ermittlungsbehörden das auswerten und weiterverfolgen, ohne richtig mit der Nase drauf gestupst zu werden ... falls überhaut wer ermitteln will in diesem Neuland (ob die Abmahnanwälte sich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, weil sie damit rechnen, dass eh nix passiert?)


----------



## raundsi (17 Dezember 2013)

Langsam entwickelt sich für mich ein Bild: U+C haben nicht gelogen, als sie sagten, es existiere eine ominöse Software, mit der sie sogar die genaue Nutzung des Werkes nachvollziehen können - das funktioniert nämlich meiner Meinung nach NUR unter folgender Voraussetzung:

Der retdube.net - Server speicherte nicht nur die IP-Adresse des Opfers und leitete dann nach redtube weiter, wie Heise schlussfolgerte, sondern leitet tatsächlich den Film als "Man in the middle" durch den eigenen Server. Die ominöse Software könnte dann tatsächlich dafür entwickelt worden sein, einen solchen durchgeleiteten Traffic zu untersuchen und Schlussfolgerungen auf die Nutzung abzuleiten. So macht auch die doppelte Weiterleitung mit "movfile" und "retdube" Sinn - Die erste weiterleitende URL braucht man für "trafficholder", um keinen Verdacht auf sich zu ziehen, die zweite URL dafür, dass eine ähnlich lautende URL in der Adressleiste des Browsers steht und zu verschleiern, dass es sich gar nicht um Redtube handelt. Ansonsten hätte man nämlich auch auf "retdube" verzichten und direkt von movfile nach redtube leiten können, wenns nur um die IP geht ...

[edit]
Je mehr ich nachdenke, je klarer wird das Bild: "movfile.net" könnte quasi als "Dispatcher" fungieren, der je nach Kampagne oder aufgrund von Lastverteilung auf unterschiedliche Überwachungsserver verteilt. Das könnte durchaus notwendig sein, wenn die Nummer so groß aufgezogen ist, wie U+C behauptet.
[/edit]


----------



## Insider (17 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> ... ich würde nicht darauf wetten, dass Ermittlungsbehörden das auswerten und weiterverfolgen ...


Da gibt es erste vorsichtige Stimmen aus Bayern, die das anscheinend bestätigen. Kann aber auch gut sein, dass der Informationsfluss zwischen einzelnen Behörden noch zu dünn für abschließende Entscheidungen ist.

Warum sollte das eigentlich auch in Bayern strafrechtlich beim Erfüllungsgehilfen abgefrühstückt werden? Der führende Tatbestand des Computerbetruges lenkt den Fokus doch konkret nach Berlin. Sollte sich dort eine Straftat anklagereif bestätigen lassen, kann auch wegen Mittäterschaft bzw. einer Beihilfe operiert werden. Andersherum ist, wie ein Pferd von hinten aufzäumen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (17 Dezember 2013)

Ja U&C in Regensburg anzuzeigen, war nicht so schlau und wurde ja auch nicht verfolgt, Berlin ist da schon die richtige Adresse. Auch in Köln könnte sich etwas regen.
Leider wird das Jahre dauern und die Täter sind am Löschen und Verschleiern. Dem U&C allerdings so eine Plattform zu geben, seine Äusserungen zu veröffentlichen und somit der Trollerei Vorschub zu leisten, halte ich für billigste PR der Contentmafia.


----------



## raundsi (18 Dezember 2013)

Hahaha 



> - Man kann die Empfängnis einer Abmahnung auch verweigern - unter Verweis auf Grundgesetzartikel 1 und die Menschenwürde: Schließlich ist es widerwärtiger als der versauteste Film, in irgendeiner Weise mit solchen Anwälten verkehren zu müssen.



Quelle: http://www.spiegel.de/spam/satire-spiegel-online-sicherer-internet-sex-a-938822.html


----------



## Vermeer76 (18 Dezember 2013)

@Katzenschwanz: Ich weis nicht was du damit immer bezwecken willst, das ich erst lesen soll und dann tippen... alles was ich geschrieben habe, habe ich vorher in anderen Internetseiten und auch hier gelesen.. und mir eine Meinung gebildet. Diese habe ich in Worte verfasst und hier nieder geschrieben. Also bitte unterlasse deinen Sarkasmus. Danke.

Und so falsch scheine ich ja nicht damit zu liegen das die Herrschaften doch etwas illegales mit dieser Abmahnung getan haben, denn wie du im ursprünglichen Therad lesen kannst, ermittelt mittlerweile die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen U & C.
Gruß


----------



## Hippo (18 Dezember 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> ... Dem U&C allerdings so eine Plattform zu geben, seine Äusserungen zu veröffentlichen und somit der Trollerei Vorschub zu leisten, halte ich für billigste PR der Contentmafia.


Genau DAS könnte sich aber jetzt ganz gewaltig zum Bumerang und Sargnagel des Konzepts (und auch vergleichbarer Gaunereien) entwickeln da jetzt der Ehrgeiz von Spezialisten geweckt wurde mit dem die Brüder nicht gerechnet haben. Und das quasi (juristisch gesehen) Sekunden nach dem Start des neuen Geschäftsmodells.
Jetzt wird der Justiz die technische Erklärung quasi mudgerecht serviert und auf Sicht kann die Justiz das nicht ignorieren.


----------



## BenTigger (18 Dezember 2013)

Nicht nur die 0190 dialer Abo Fakeshop Abzocker haben gelernt, wie man anderen das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen kann, auch die anderen waren extrem lernfähig und wissen wo man was sammeln muss, um dann auch den inzwischen nicht mehr so gutgläubigen Richtern, Futter zum dagehenhandeln zu geben.
Deswegen dauert es jetzt nicht mehr 5 Jahre, bis man so langsam einsieht, da kann was nicht mit rechten Dingen zugehen.


----------



## Reducal (18 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ...ermittelt mittlerweile die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen U & C.


Wenn ich mal nebenbei sinnieren darf, ist "ermitteln" eigentlich was anderes als das, was da in Regensburg durchgeführt wird. Das war in dem alten Fall so und wird sich womöglich hier nun nach Murphys Gesetz wiederholen. Und diese Vermutung hat bestimmt nichts mit Murphy's Law in Regensburg zu tun.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...e-koennte-ein-fauler-trick-sein-12717259.html



Beachtliche Bedenken? Schwerwiegende Hirngrütze? Einsturzgefährdete Gedanken? Die Pein der anscheinend getäuschtem Richter in alaaf muss grenzenlos sein.

Ich hoffe, jeder Abgemahnte erhebt negative Feststellungsklage! Das könnte der digiprotect Bande den Rest geben! Pleite sind sie ja schon lange....


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 Dezember 2013)

Zunächst denke ich, dass diese Abmahnwelle ein Ende hat, wenn auch den Richtern in Öln klar geworden ist, bezüglich der IP-Gewinnung hinter das Licht geführt worden zu sein. Es stellt sich dann lediglich die Frage, wieviele bereits ermittelte Adressen noch im Portfolio von U+C schlummern, aber allzuviele können es nicht mehr sein.

Die nicht ganz uninteressante Frage nach der (strafrechtlichen) Würdigung des "vor die Flinte Treibens" (kurz: der "Treibjagd") wird (leider) weder U+C. noch dem Berliner Kollegen gestellt werden, beide werden mit entwaffnendem Charme die Arme heben und die rhetorische Frage stellen: "was haben wir mit den kriminellen Methoden unserer Mandanten zu tun?" 

Urmann selbst hat es ja unumwunden im Zeit-Interview beschrieben, dass solche Instrumentarien wie die (urheber-/wettbewerbsrechtlichte) Abmahnung besser nicht in die Hände kommerziell denkender Strukturen gehören. Soviel zum Thema: "Wenn das Organ der Rechtspflege, mit dem Recht sich zu bereichern pflegt."


----------



## Nicko1998 (19 Dezember 2013)

Die "armen Anwälte" werden offenbar bedroht und riefen den Staatsschutz um Hilfe:
https://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sh...Pornostreaming&p=366444&viewfull=1#post366444


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (19 Dezember 2013)

Nein, was eine Sauerei aber auch! War es nicht Urmann, der gesagt hatte, die Nutzer würden sich vertrauensvoll an ihn wenden, um die Sache gesittet, schnell und möglichst lautlos über die Bühne zu bringen?

Scheinbar ist die Stimmung gekippt, nachdem ruchbar wurde, dass es bei der "Treibjagd" wohl doch nicht nur mit rechten Dingen zugegangen sei. Jedenfalls meint er, diesen Response nicht verdient zu haben: Klick


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Dezember 2013)

+++Eilmeldung+++
"Man sollte wirklich einen Hungerfond bei den Armwaltskammern für am Hungertuch nagende Armwälte einrichten, damit diese Schwarzkittel nicht mehr die Vorweihn8liche Feststimmung mit ihren Raubzügen stören." forderte der Sprecher des Bundesverbandes der Weihn8smarkthändler, Dr. Klusenbreuker.


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

Siehe

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...gen-gegen-Rechtsanwaltskanzlei;art1172,217846


----------



## bernhard (19 Dezember 2013)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/wie-die-porno-abmahner-rechnen/10122013/


> Ein Unternehmen mit dem bescheidenen Stammkapital von 80.000 Euro verursacht Rechtsanwaltskosten von 8,5 Millionen Euro und Ermittlungskosten von 3,5 Millionen Euro, um einen Schaden von 770.000 Euro geltend zu machen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Dezember 2013)

spiegel:


> Nach der Abmahnwelle gegen Nutzer von Pornoseiten im Netz hat die Staatsanwaltschaft Köln ein Ermittlungsverfahren eingeleitet. Es richte sich gegen Unbekannt, sagte Oberstaatsanwalt Ulrich Bremer. Die Staatsanwaltschaft geht der Frage nach, ob jemand gegenüber dem Landgericht Köln falsche eidesstattliche Versicherungen abgegeben habe, um an Nutzerdaten heranzukommen.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netz...atsanwaltschaft-koeln-ermittelt-a-940138.html

Da lag also eine eidesstattliche Versicherung vor, unterzeiczhnet mit Anonymous? Oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen.



> Das Landgericht Köln hatte in 62 Fällen entschieden, dass die Deutsche Telekom zu jeweils 600 bis 1000 IP-Adressen Informationen über die jeweiligen Kunden herausgeben muss. Diese IP-Adressen hatte der Berliner Anwalt Daniel Sebastian für seinen Mandanten, die Schweizer Firma The Archive AG verlangt.
> Die entsprechenden Anträge beim Landgericht Köln erwähnen eine Überwachungssoftware namens GLADII 1.1.3. Mit dieser Software soll die von The Archive beauftragte Firma itGuards Inc Download-Portale für Filme überwachen. Wie diese Software funktioniert, steht nicht im Antrag. In einer eidesstattlichen Versicherung eines Mitarbeiters der Firma heißt es, die Software könne "die Teilnahme von Nutzern sogenannter Download-Portale für Filme im Internet" erfassen. Wie das gehen soll, geht aus dem Dokument nicht hervor.


Die Verantwortlichen der Firma in der Schweiz sind doch namentlich bekannt, ebenso deren Rechtsanwalt. Und der vertritt die Firma, läuft mit einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung auf und das Landgericht Köln winkt das durch, obwohl es gar nicht erklärt wird, woher die Daten stammen und wer die eidesstattliche Versicherung abgegeben hat???

Das ist wirklich in Köln passiert?
Köln ist wirklich in Deutschland?
Deutschland ist wirklich ein Rechtsstaat?

Dann bin ich gespannt, wie die sauberen Juristen das wieder hindrehen, ohne dass einer Krähe ein Auge ausgehackt wird.
Wie nannte man früher die "eidesstattliche Versicherung"? Offenbarungseid. Das passt zur Sache.

Blick über den Tellerrand?
s.a.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timwors...law-operation-in-germany-over-porn-streaming/
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20...rs-to-users-streaming-porn-site-redtube.shtml
(inkl. der schönen Übersetzung der Abmahnanwälte: _copyright trolls)_


> _Online porn is big business, perhaps not so much for pornographers as it is for copyright trolls and anxious government entities._





> What this looks like is Prenda-type tactics. Misrepresentation to the court. Possible honeypot deployment (the porn titles seem to be nonexistent). Shakedown letters sent en masse. And, going one step further than the most infamous of porn copyright trolls, the possible deployment of malware to track IP addresses.



_http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-25347913






			"If a company wants to write to people it claims have infringed their copyright, a court needs to at least make sure the evidence they have is of a high standard and that letters being sent are fair and easy to understand."
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_

Ach was... Manwin hat redtube gekauft? Stimmt. Hatte ich glatt vergessen. Manwin heißt ja jetzt auch Mindgeek (und man will sich von der Pornoproduktion auf Werbung verlagern) - als "social responsibility" beurteilt man u.a. die Unterstützung der "Free Speech Coalition"

Und der Deutsche Pornobaron ist ausgestiegen? (im Oktober... also war er im Juli/August noch Inhaber)
Und die StA Köln ermittelt in diesem Fall und auch beim Herrn Th?


----------



## raundsi (19 Dezember 2013)

> Und der Deutsche Pornobaron ist ausgestiegen? (im Oktober... also war er im Juli/August noch Inhaber)


Er hat youporn verkauft, aber wo steht dort was von redtube ?


----------



## Reinhard (19 Dezember 2013)

@Aka-Aka
Die Ermittlung gegen Unbekannt ist schon so richtig. Damit richten sich die Ermittlungen nicht nur gegen die an der eidesstattlichen Erklärung beteiligten und darin Genannten, sondern auch noch gegen (u.U. zur Zeit noch nicht bekannte) weitere Beteiligte. Mit dieser Formulierung hält sich das Gericht so die Ermittlung in alle Richtungen offen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2013)

[offtopic]


raundsi schrieb:


> Er hat youporn verkauft, aber wo steht dort was von redtube ?


exemplarisch in der taz
http://www.taz.de/!128992/


> Redtube gehört wie auch Youporn und Pornhub zum Konzern Manwin.


wobei das nicht ganz korrekt ist, da es sich um einen merger handelt. Das wiederum steht in dem Link hinter "Blick über den Tellerrand?", der auf das Pornoforum GFY führt, das ich nicht direkt verlinken wollte. Ich habe das posting später ergänzt (u.a. mit deutschsprachigen Links) , sodass die Zeile "Ach was... Manwin hat redtube gekauft?" weiter nach unten rutschte, daher ist das dann etwas verwirrend gewesen (wenn man meinem Link nicht direkt gefolgt ist).
Auf den großen und internationalen Boards gibt es manchmal Leutchen, die irgendwelche Dinge in Nebensätzen fallen lassen, die ganz interessant sind. Früher habe ich regelmäßig solche Boards gelesen, als ich noch aktiv war. Jetzt bin ich ja in Rente.

Google mal nach _redtube manwin site:xbiz.com_ - da findest Du das in aller Ausführlichkeit. Aber auch XBIZ will ich nur im Notfall verlinken. Aber Du findest das schon


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...im-Visier-der-Staatsanwaltschaft-2070275.html


> Am Ende des Sachbearbeiter-Textes findet sich eine Vorabbewertung des Anzeigengehalts, die nahe legt, warum keine Ermittlungen stattfinden: "Der Anzeigenerstatter teilte bei der Anzeigenerstattung mit, dass er die Urheberrechtsverletzung nicht begangen hat. Es ist davon auszugehen, dass das von der Kanzlei behauptete Streamen von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken über den Anschluss bzw. mit der Nutzerkennung des Anzeigenserstatters tatsächlich so stattgefunden hat"


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2013)

http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...bmahnung-alte-bekannte-agieren-gemeinsam.html


> Auf die Nachfrage, für wen Business Filings Inc. das Unternehmen itGuards Inc. hat eintragen lassen, reagierten die Verantwortlichen bisher nicht.


----------



## Insider (20 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...im-Visier-der-Staatsanwaltschaft-2070275.html
> 
> 
> > Es ist davon auszugehen, dass das von der Kanzlei behauptete Streamen von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken über den Anschluss bzw. mit der Nutzerkennung des Anzeigenserstatters tatsächlich so stattgefunden hat


So oder so ähnlich? Geht man etwa in Regensburg vom Anscheinsbeweis aus, wonach an sich die Argumentationskette der jur. Akteure für eine strafrechtlich relevante Bewertung zu eigen macht?

Außerdem...





> heise online liegt die _*interne Verarbeitung*_ einer solchen Strafanzeige gegen U+C vor


...macht sich nicht auch der strafbar, der Ermittlungsunterlagen an Journalisten weiter gibt? Nach nur gut zwei Wochen U+C-Problem wage ich doch stark zu bezweifeln, dass diese Behauptung von heise online tatsächlich der Wahrheit entspricht.

Aber immerhin, die Strafverfolger halten sich nun doch angeblich den Rücken frei:





> Ermittlungen gegen U+C ... Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg ... sei jedoch offen, ob in naher Zukunft Ermittlungen aufgenommen werden würden.


Sie werden würden müssen, wenn man sich nicht dem Vorwurf der Rechtsbeugung bzw. Strafvereitelung vorhalten lassen möchte.


----------



## bernhard (20 Dezember 2013)

Über die Sozialbeziehungen unter Krähenvögeln (d.h. da, wo eine der anderen Nichts tut im sprichwörtlichen Sinne):

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/uc...regensburg-porno-abmahner-im-glueck/20122013/


----------



## Reducal (20 Dezember 2013)

Da macht doch das Streamen Spaß: 





bernhard schrieb:


> http://www.regensburg-digital.de/uc...regensburg-porno-abmahner-im-glueck/20122013/


----------



## Goblin (20 Dezember 2013)

> Der Fall Redtube ist jetzt auch Thema in der großen Politik: Die Linke fordert in einer kleinen Anfrage an den Bundestag Konsequenzen aus dem Abmahn-Skandal. Derweil rudert das Landgericht Köln, das private Nutzeradressen ermitteln ließ, nach harscher Kritik zurück


 
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/la...-bei-porno-abmahnungen-zurueck-id8796001.html


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Dezember 2013)

In dem Zusammenhang habe ich jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage:

nachdem am 29.06. diesen Jahres das LG München festgestellt hatte, dass Pornos eben keinen Urheberschutz geniessen, warum tritt dann U+C eine solche Welle mit Porno-Abmahnungen eben wegen angeblicher Urheberrechtsverletzungen los, bzw. warum klatscht ihm nicht jeder Abgemahnte oder/und sein Anwalt das Münchener Urteil um die Ohren?

Quelle: Klick

Nachtrag: ich finde das nicht witzig, wenn meine ernst gemeinte Frage einfach in die Plauderecke verschoben wird.


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Nachtrag: ich finde das nicht witzig, wenn meine ernst gemeinte Frage einfach in die Plauderecke verschoben wird.



Was hast du den geraucht, das dein Blick so vernebelt ist?
Ich konnte das nicht in der Plauderecke finden 

Und deine Frage behandelt diese Antwort:



> Bei den Pornofilmen, *die Gegenstand der Verhandlung waren*,



Das waren aber nicht die jetzt abgemahnten Filmchen.
Und nur weil irgendwann mal ein Mann des Diebstahls verurteilt wurde, sind jetzt nicht automatisch alle Männer Diebe...


----------



## raundsi (20 Dezember 2013)

> Was hast du den geraucht


Er meinte den Thread hier... "Plaudereien". Hier werden auch Fragen gestellt, in den andren kommen nur neue Informationen. Und um Deine Frage zu beantworten: "Auf den Einzelfall kommt es an"


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Er meinte den Thread hier... "Plaudereien". Hier werden auch Fragen gestellt, in den andren kommen nur neue Informationen. Und um Deine Frage zu beantworten: "Auf den Einzelfall kommt es an"


Es besteht aber ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen Thema Plaudereien hier in Allgemeines und der Plauderecke.

Plauderecke ist das hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/forums/plauderecke.30/
Hier können Sie alles diskutieren, das sonst nirgends reinpaßt

Und wie du schon sagst, sein Posting ist keine neue Information zu den Abmahnungen.
Wir haben das ab hier
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ube-porno-streaming.32554/page-19#post-374707
abgetrennt, damit das auch für andere einfacher zu finden ist.
Daher entscheiden auch wir, wo es hingehört. NUB lesen hilft da auch


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (20 Dezember 2013)

Lesen scheint nicht auszureichen... verstehen ist bei Dir eine ganz andere Sache. 

Das Urteil behandelt zwar bestimmte "Werke" der Tenor dieses Urteils trifft aber auf alle Porno-Erzeugnisse zu. 

Ach so, arbeite gelegentlich an Deiner Rechtschreibung, weil einige Deiner Beiträge schlicht nicht zu verstehen sind, so voll mit Rechtschreibfehlern. Höflichkeit oder Netiquette scheinen ebenfalls ein Fremdwort für Dich zu sein.


----------



## dvill (20 Dezember 2013)

Kann mal jemand diesen Oberlehrer stoppen?


----------



## Teleton (20 Dezember 2013)

> Doch setze sich das Landgericht München damit von der Rechtssprechung "fast aller Gerichte" ab, die ohne viel Aufhebens die erforderliche Schöpfungshöhe, auch bei Pornofilmen ohne sonstige Handlung, bejahen würden.


Also eine Exotenmeinung auch wenn sie erfreulich ist.


----------



## raundsi (20 Dezember 2013)

> der Tenor dieses Urteils trifft aber auf alle Porno-Erzeugnisse zu.


Aaaaaha, da kennt sich jemand aus ... oder ist halt nur auf den falschen Seiten unterwegs  Google z.B. mal nach "Andrew Blake", ich glaube, der Herr würde recht sauer werden, wenn er seine Werke nicht schützen dürfte. 

Aber um was gehts hier eigentlich ...


> arbeite gelegentlich an Deiner Rechtschreibung


Ach DARUM gehts? oO


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Aber um was gehts hier eigentlich ...
> 
> 
> > arbeite gelegentlich an Deiner Rechtschreibung
> ...



Och, das kennen wir schon. 
Gehen einem die Argumente aus und er kann dann nicht mehr sinnvoll diskutieren, kommt der Rechtschreibhammer.
Aber da müssen schon ernstzunehmende User kommen, damit wir derartige Kommentare würdigen


----------



## BenTigger (20 Dezember 2013)

und wie sagte Udo Vetter so schön zu dem Urteil: 


> Mit ihrer Auffassung stehen die Richter aber auf recht einsamer Flur. Fast alle Gerichte bejahen ohne großes Aufhebens die erforderliche Schöpfungshöhe, auch bei Pornofilmen ohne sonstige Handlung (Beschluss vom 29. Mai 2013, Aktenzeichen 7 O 22293/12).


http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2013/06/28/sexuelle-vorgnge-in-primitiver-weise/


----------



## alsirights (20 Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen, hier noch ein paar weitere Infos zum Thema - Experteninterview mit Gerald Spindler nach dem Klick auf die Headline -

*Bei Streaming handelt es sich um keine Urheberrechtsverletzung*


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Dezember 2013)

Exakt. Das Münchner Urteil ist für andere Gerichte nicht bindend. Andere Richter können (und werden höchstwahrscheinlich) davon abweichen. In der UrhG-Rechtsprechung ist die Hürde für die Schöpfungshöhe nicht hoch gesteckt. Zum Vergleich: selbst ein 80X80-pix-Avatar mit einem albernen Logo kann eine hinreichende schützenswerte Schöpfungshöhe haben.


----------



## dvill (21 Dezember 2013)

http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...gen-abmahnungen-vor-fuer-recht-auf-porno.html


> Gerüchte, die IP-Adressen seien geleaked oder man würde Geschäfte mit "Firmen von schlechtem Ruf" machen, seien "vollkommen unbegründet". Vielmehr versuche die andere Seite den Ruf von Redtube zu schädigen, um daraus Profit zu schlagen. Das sei "schlicht und einfach unethisch."





> Von der Möglichkeit, die Videos wegen derer die Abmahnungen verschickt worden sind, von Redtube entfernen zu lassen, hätten die Anwälte keinen Gebrauch gemacht. Dabei biete man doch in Übereinstimmung mit dem DMCA (Digital Millenium Copyright Act von 1998) extra ein entsprechendes Online-Formular an, über das Rechteinhaber illegal auf Redtube hochgeladene Videos melden und deren Löschung einfordern können.


So ist das, wenn man Fallgruben aufstellt. Man kann auch selbst reinfallen.


----------



## raundsi (21 Dezember 2013)

Das Gutachten:

http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/12/EV.pdf

Ich fasse die Aussagen zusammen:

Punkt 1.)
Sie haben eine dubiose Software, mit der man genau die Portale überwacht, die illegal geschütztes Material anbieten. Und das auch noch legal.

Punkt 2.)
Sie protokollieren IP-Adressen und  Timestamps.

Punkt 3.) da wirds schwierig:
Der Gutachter durchsucht per Augenschein Portale nach geschützten Werken.
"Es erfolgt eine kontinuierliche Verifizierung der Filmdatei": Durch was? Automatisch? Durch ihn per augenscheinname? oO
"Über eine Prüfsumme wird der Link eindeutig verifiziert": Nur der Link und nicht das Werk?
Ansonsten plappert man viel über die verwendete Systemzeit.

Punkt 4.)
Er hat sich persönlich den Porno angeschaut.

Punkt 5.)
Sie machen ein Whois auf die IP-Adressen.

Alles in allem - Aussagekraft NULLKOMMANIX, oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2013)

Der Schriebs liest sich so, als sei er von einem Juristen vorformuliert worden, der allenfalls teilweise die Vorgänge technisch versteht, und der z.B. offensichtlich "Download" von "Streaming" nicht unterscheiden kann (wie sagte doch auch schon Herr Urmann.: "Fragen Sie mich nicht so genau nach den technischen Einzelheiten..").

Unterschrieben hat den Schriebs dann jemand, der sich offensichtlich weder technisch noch rechtlich über die Bedeutung der Sache im klaren war. Es wird nur von "üblichen und gebräuchlichen Internet-Technologien" gefaselt, hierzu aber nichts konkretes vorgetragen.

Wohl kaum ein seriöser, qualifizierter IT-ler würde so einen Mumpitz unterschreiben. Aber was macht man nicht alles für ein leckeres Regensburger Zuckerl. Es könnte allerdings sein, dass aus dem Zuckerl eine giftige Kröte geworden ist. Für diesen Fall greift der erste Satz in dem Schriebs, dessen Bedeutung ihm als geschäftsfähigem Bürger klar gewesen sein muss.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2013)

Datiert ist das Schreiben auf den 11.8.13 - der Unterzeichner erklärt, vom 9.-11.8. habe die Software Downloads registriert und er habe sich "vom einwandfreien Funktionieren der Software in dem Zeitrauf, auf den diese Erfassungen entfallen" *persönlich* überzeugt. Heißt für mich: Er hat zwei Nächte durchgearbeitet und in diesem Zustand die EV abgegeben. Damit ist er sicher nicht zurechnungsfähig, zumindest nicht zum Zeitpunkt der Unterzeichnung 

Ob das allerdings reicht, um Redtube friedlich zu stimmen, bezweifle ich in aller Deutlichkeit. Dabei mag auch eine Rolle spielen, dass es ausgerechnet deutsche Rechtsanwälte sind. Der Manwinchef war auch Deutscher und das passte nicht jedem im X-Biz. Der Imageschaden, der redtube entsteht (Der Vorfall heißt ja "Redtube-Affäre" und nicht etwa "Sebastian-und-Urmann-Affäre" oder "Landgericht-Köln-Affäre") dürfte erst einmal groß sein. Wenn redtube den Schaden tatsächlich ersetzt haben will, werden sich einige warm anziehen müssen. Was man so hört, sind nicht wenige im Biz nicht wenig sauer. Ich wünsche allen Beteiligten ein friedvolles Weihnachten. Dafür reicht's vielleicht gerade noch. Das neue Jahr könnte dann ungemütlich werden... Zigtausende deutsche Betroffene und deutsche Gerichte sind ein großer Gegner. Aber große internationale Pornokonzerne, die mitbetroffenen Partner und nicht zuletzt die US-Gerichte sind als Gegner noch eine Ecke unangenehmer. Ob allen Beteiligten das klar war?


----------



## raundsi (21 Dezember 2013)

Naja, wie geht's nach der großen Aufregung jetzt wohl weiter:

1.) Ruhe kehrt ein
2.) Winkeladvokaten übernehmen
3.) Ein weichgespültes Urteil und einige Freisprüche kommen raus (also irgendwann in einigen Jahren nach etlichen Instanzen)
4.) "the-archive" darf das bisher abgezockte Geld behalten

Wir sind schließlich in Deutschland und nicht in den USA...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (21 Dezember 2013)

@raunsi

Das wage ich zu bezweifeln. Zum einen dürften die Einnahmen deutlich unter den Erwartungen gelegen haben, bei gleichzeitig nicht unerheblichen Kosten. Eine riesige Horde Geschädigter ist hinter Urmann und seinen Complizen her. Auf Urmann und die Mittäter kömmt eine Kostenlawine zu, die sie auch durch Insolvenzen nicht abschütteln können, damit ist seine Anwaltszulassung auch weg. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Naja, wie geht's nach der großen Aufregung jetzt wohl weiter:
> 
> 1.) Ruhe kehrt ein
> 2.) Winkeladvokaten übernehmen
> ...



Das könnte möglich sein, wenn U+C nicht die Kölner Justiz in dieser Form gegen sich aufgebracht hätten. Deutsche Juristen sind sehr lange sehr gleichmütig und agieren stur nach Papier. Aber wenn man sie gegen sich aufbringt und sie z.B. zu solchen klarstellenden Pressemeldungen zwingt, nachdem man es geschafft hat, durch einen arglistig täuschenden Antrag einen grob datenschutzwidrigen Beschluss zu erwirken, der den Ruf des LG Köln jetzt massiv schädigt - dann liegt der Fall schon ganz anders. 
Und ich glaube auch, dass da die Dienstwege sehr kurz werden können.

Inzwischen soll der Fall beim LKA in Düsseldorf ermittelt werden. Allein das zeigt schon die Tragweite. Das ist jetzt kein Lieschen-Müller-Fall mehr, sondern da ist richtig Heißdampf im Kessel. Und da nutzt jetzt auch die verschlafene Regensburger Strafjustiz nichts mehr. Die Kölner regeln das.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2013)

[offtopic/general amusement]
Grad bei chip.de entdeckt (als Teaser) google


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ob das allerdings reicht, um Redtube friedlich zu stimmen, bezweifle ich in aller Deutlichkeit.


http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de/panorama/Das-Porno-Imperium-schlaegt-zurueck-id28193017.html


> Das Porno-Imperium schlägt zurück


Schöner Artikel von einem gewissen Sascha 

Übrigens gibt es auf der anderen Seite nicht wenige, die Redtube Probleme an den Hals wünschen


> Hopefully these people sue the fuck out of Redtube


(Quelle:gfy)
Der Fall ist ein internationales Thema geworden, hier exemplarisch ein Beitrag aus China
Ob die Zugriffszahlen auf Redtube (angeblich 14Mio/Monat) tatsächlich auf den Fall hin reagieren, wird man sehen. Positive und negative Effekte könnten sich auch nivellieren. Denn international in den Medien genannt werden für lau ist ja auch nicht immer negativ, v.a. wenn Redtube das so geschickt macht ("Wir stoppen den Abmahnwahn und stellen uns auf die Seite der User"). Dass nun schon wieder Verschwörungstheorien kursieren, Redtube selbst könnte beteiligt sein, das ist dem durchschnittlichen Redtube-User wahrscheinlich ohnehin egal 

und noch ein lustiges Fundstück: Eine Empfehlung für in Deutschland stationierte US-Soldaten:


> In Germany legal threats against file-sharers have been put on the radar of the U.S. Military. In a letter of advice prepared by the Army Judge Advocate General’s Corps, soldiers and civilians stationed in Germany are warned about the consequences of unauthorized file-sharing.





> Ironically, it appears that “the war on piracy” is one of the most serious threats U.S. soldiers face in Germany today.


(Quelle:torrentfreak)
Link zum Dokument:
http://www.wiesbaden.army.mil/sites/services/Legal/IllegalDownload.pdf


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (22 Dezember 2013)

Möglicherweise geht es jetzt ans Eingemachte: Klick


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...hnungen-jenseits-der-roten-Linie-2071680.html


> Damit dürfte allerdings die rote Linie des strafrechtlich Relevanten überschritten sein: Die Vorwürfe scheinen rechtlich so weit hergeholt, die Ermittlung des "Tatverdachts" so fehleranfällig, dass sich diese Masche für die Urheber der Abmahnwelle sehr wahrscheinlich als schmerzhafter Bumerang erweisen wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2013)

schön.


> Hierzu kann wiederum jedes Abmahnopfer einen Beitrag leisten: Wer sich sicher ist, einen abgemahnten Film nicht gesehen zu haben, und dies auch für andere Nutzer seines Zugangs ausschließen kann, der sollte Strafanzeige stellen und darum bitten, über den Fortgang des Verfahrens informiert zu werden. Nur durch eine Vielzahl von Strafanzeigen können die Ermittler verdächtige Muster erkennen. Und so lässt sich später zur Überzeugung eines Gerichts dokumentieren, dass nicht nur ein Fehler im Einzelfall vorlag, sondern unberechtigte Abmahnungen billigend in Kauf genommen wurden. Die Strafen könnten dann empfindlich sein: Der Strafrahmen des gewerbsmäßigen Betruges reicht von sechs Monaten bis zu zehn Jahren Freiheitsstrafe.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2013)

http://mobil.express.de/politik-wir...nos-hat-er-nie-gesehen,22840204,25671154.html

Drei Filme innerhalb einer Sekunde für 750 Euro Abmahngebühr oder für 670 Euro für die Abwehr. Ob da die Erfassungssoftware ordnungsgemäß arbeitete?


----------



## Vermeer76 (22 Dezember 2013)

Was ich komisch finde, warum nimmt sich der Typ nen Anwalt obwohl er sich sicher ist das er die besagten Filme nicht geschaut hat?
Tut er dies um seine Kosten dann der Gegenseite in Rechnung zu stellen?


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2013)

Jedenfalls liefert er mit seinem Fall die besten Voraussetzungen für den Nachweis, dass irgendwas fehlerhaft war..


----------



## Vermeer76 (22 Dezember 2013)

Na ja... man kann schon 3 Filme gleichzeitig schauen.... z.b. mehrere Bildschirme oder verkleinert mehre Fenster aufmachen....


----------



## jupp11 (22 Dezember 2013)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Möglicherweise geht es jetzt ans Eingemachte: Klick


Er dürfte nicht verstanden haben, dass er  mittlerweile völlig ins juristische Abseits geraten  ist. 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...hnungen-jenseits-der-roten-Linie-2071680.html


> Juristische Analyse: Streaming-Abmahnungen jenseits der roten Linie
> .......
> Seit drei Wochen machen nun Abmahnungen wegen des Vorwurfs Schlagzeilen, die Abgemahnten hätten Videos auf einem Porno-Video-Portal lediglich angesehen. Damit dürfte allerdings die rote Linie des strafrechtlich Relevanten überschritten sein: Die Vorwürfe scheinen rechtlich so weit hergeholt, die Ermittlung des "Tatverdachts" so fehleranfällig, dass sich diese Masche für die Urheber der Abmahnwelle sehr wahrscheinlich als schmerzhafter Bumerang erweisen wird.


----------



## dvill (22 Dezember 2013)

http://derstandard.at/1385171807679/Jurist-Pornoabmahnungen-sind-eine-Riesenschweinerei


> Vom Urheberrecht sei nur eine sogenannte Verwertungshandlung, nicht aber das bloße Ansehen erfasst.


----------



## Nanni (22 Dezember 2013)

Laut einer Presseerklärung von U+C geht es in den Abmahnungen aber um einen Verstoss gegen § 16 Abs. 1 UrhG, was hier in keinster Weise zutreffen dürfte (nach meinem laienhaften Verständnis)
http://www.urmann.com/xrt/Presseerklaerung_Streaming.pdf


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

OffTopic:

http://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ius_gladii


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

Eine Klarstellung, die nichts klärt und noch mehr Fragen aufwirft:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...rt-sich-zur-IP-Adress-Ermittlung-2071762.html

Eine einfach neue Frage wäre: Wenn der sprunghafte Anstieg der Zugriffszahlen von der Monitoring-Software verursacht wurde, woher kommen dann 10.000 abgemahnte Internetnutzer zu dieser Zeit?


----------



## Antiscammer (23 Dezember 2013)

Erklärbar wäre das nur dadurch, dass eben die Monitoring-Software selbst die Zugriffe seitens der Betroffenen auf den Film verursacht hat.

Jeder, der auch nur ansatzweise Ahnung von Netzwerktechnik im Internet hat, weiß, dass die Erhebung der IP-Adressen auf keinen Fall "...auf üblichen Internet-Technologien..." basiert haben kann, wie von der Firma behauptet.

Eine man-in-the-middle-Attacke (Mitlauschen des Traffics beim Provider) wäre technisch durch so eine Hinterhof-Firma nicht zu leisten und überdies schwer illegal (strafbarer Verstoß gegen das Fernmeldegeheimnis). "Übliche Internet-Technologie" wäre das darüber hinaus wohl auch nicht.

Eine digitale Glaskugel zum Auslesen der IP-Adressen von völlig fremden Internet-Teilnehmern, die mit einem völlig fremden Portal verbunden sind, auf dessen technische Infrastruktur man keinen Zugriff hat, gibt es nicht. So wie es auch nicht möglich ist, ein fremdes Festnetztelefon abzuhören, ohne dass entweder einer der Sprecher oder die Leitung irgendwo elektrisch angezapft wird. Wenn das, was The Archive behauptet, möglich wäre, dann könnte ich auch "mit üblichen Technologien" weltweit jedes Telefongespräch abhören, oder jede Internetverbindung mitschneiden - ohne Geheimdienstaufwand. Es ist aber technisch nicht möglich, sich ohne Anzapfen der Leitung (=physikalischer Zugriff auf die technische Infrastruktur) in eine fremde TCP-IP-Verbindung einzuhacken.

Wenn die Schweizer Firma also keinen technischen Zugriff auf die Server-Infrastruktur von redtube sowie der Internet-Provider hat, dann kann die Übermittlung der IP-Adressen nur unfreiwillig erfolgt sein, indem die PCs der Betroffenen sich auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Server von ITGuards bzw. The Archive verbunden und Informationen "nach Hause" gesendet haben. Üblicherweise macht der PC eines Betroffenen so etwas aber nicht. Keiner der gängigen Internet-Browser erlaubt es, dass ohne Cookies, Weiterleitungen, Skripte, Trojaner o.ä. irgendwelche wildfremde Server erfahren, mit wem ich kommuniziere. Sondern der PC muss erst dazu gebracht werden, dass er mit ITGuards telefoniert.

Die Mittel, mit denen die PCs der Betroffenen hierzu gebracht wurden, können schlichtweg keine "übliche Internet-Technologie" gewesen sein - wenn es denn keine Weiterleitung oder keine Werbebanner gewesen sein sollen, wie von TheArchive behauptet.

Die technisch denkbaren Möglichkeiten wurden bereits ausführlich diskutiert. Die noch am wenigsten kriminellen Möglichkeiten wären eben a) die Weiterleitung und b) das Werbebanner. Alle anderen denkbaren Möglichkeiten wären technisch und rechtlich noch weitaus bedenklicher und eben auch keineswegs "übliche Internet-Technologie".

Den Rechner eines Betroffenen dazu zu bringen, unfreiwillig und unbemerkt Verbindung mit einem fremden Server aufzunehmen, ohne dass diese Verbindung dem Zweck des Abrufs der gewünschten Seite dient, ist keine übliche Internet-Technologie und überdies illegal.

Solange The Archive AG bzw. die Kanzlei Diehl und Partner das "Gutachten" nicht offenlegen, können die uns alle viel erzählen, wenn der Tag lang ist. Letzten Endes geht es jedenfalls nur um die Frage, wie stark illegal die Methode gewesen ist.

The Archive AG sowie U+C sollen wissen, dass sie es bei der  Netz-Community nicht, wie wohl gewünscht, mit lauter "Lieschen Müllers" zu tun haben, denen man hier ungestraft jedweden Kappes erzählen kann. Sondern unter denjenigen, die bei Heise oder hier mitlesen, ist eine Unzahl von Server-Administratoren und IT-Spezialisten,  neben den vielen Juristen und informierten Verbrauchern.

Erschreckend an der Affäre ist eigentlich nur, für wie dämlich diese Abmahner uns hier alle halten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2013)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn die Schweizer Firma also keinen technischen Zugriff auf die Server-Infrastruktur von redtube sowie der Internet-Provider hat, dann kann die Übermittlung der IP-Adressen nur unfreiwillig erfolgt sein, indem die PCs der Betroffenen sich auf irgendeine Weise mit dem Server von ITGuards bzw. The Archive verbunden und Informationen "nach Hause" gesendet haben.


...wenn dies von den Schweizern ausgeschlossen wird, bliebe eigentlich nur eine wie auch immer geartete Kooperation mit redtube bzw. deren Inhaber Mindgeek (Manwin). Für mich wird eine solche Beteiligung hier implizit angedeutet, solange nicht ganz klar erklärt wird, wie es (sonst) gegangen sein soll.
Zum Glück für diese "copyright trolls" ist die Sache mit der Weiterleitung gut dokumentiert - andernfalls würde man seitens redtube mit einer heftigen Reaktion rechnen müssen... Oder noch krudere Verschwörungstheorien entwickeln... Hat nicht Manwin Tage vor dem Einsatz von GLADII redtube übernommen (Ende Juli)? Hat nicht _the German_ seine Anteile an Manwind/Mindgeek ungefähr in der Zeit versilbert (gemeldet wurde das im Oktober), als das mit GLADII begonnen hat? Hat nicht Manwin seine Tubeseiten alle nach Hong Kong verschoben zur "Bright Imperial Limited"? Hat nicht Manwin seine Softwaresparte in "Mindgeek" umbenannt und angekündigt, sich vom Contentgeschäft in andere Felder zu verlagern?`Steckt doch eine größere Verschwörung dahinter? (Das macht natürlich nicht wirklich Sinn, aber es wird trotzdem im Internet geschrieben) Solange "The Archive" und andere Beteiligte nur vages Zeugs daherreden, verantworten sie entstehende Spekulationen.
(edit: Kleiner Nachtrag für investigative Journalisten? Welche Rolle spielte die c******bank bei der Anschubfinanzierung des Pornoimperiums von "Nathan" F.Th.? Google?)


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2013)

[offtopic]
Kann mir irgendeiner der Techies hier erklären, was der Hunne mit diesem Posting sagen will?



> Not hard to get those IP addresses... Does this code ring a bell?:
> var _gaq = _gaq || [];
> _gaq.push(['_setAccount', 'UA-2376569-1']);
> _gaq.push(['_trackPageview']);
> ...


(Das ist offenbar der Google-Analytics-Account von Redtube)
Will der damit sagen, dass dieses Stück code etwas mit der IP-Generierung zu tun haben könnte?


----------



## dvill (23 Dezember 2013)

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/schweizer-porno-abmahner-zahlten-keine-steuern-542240


> Das Unternehmen versteuerte am Sitz in Bassersdorf bisher null Franken Einkommen.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (23 Dezember 2013)

Aka-Aka: das sieht aus wie ein bei Google AdWords eingebundenes Script, um die IP-Adresse des Seitenbesuchers zu analysieren (bzw. offenzulegen). Was kein Script/Programm dieser Erde vermag, das ist die Offenlegung von dritter Seite, quasi als Beobachter. Will sagen, die Beschreibung der Funktion jener ominösen Software ist total Gaga.

Ius gladii erinnert ein wenig an die in Praeda (lat. für Beute) umbenannte Deutsche Zentral Inkasso.


----------



## raundsi (23 Dezember 2013)

> Eine man-in-the-middle-Attacke (Mitlauschen des Traffics beim Provider) wäre technisch durch so eine Hinterhof-Firma nicht zu leisten und überdies schwer illegal


Sehe ich anders. Natürlich ist ein Mitlauschen beim Provider nicht möglich. Aber wozu gab es die Domain "Retdube"? Möglicherweise, um hier zwangs-weitergeleitete Redtube-Streams durchzuleiten, womit man die problemlos protokollieren könnte?
In meinen Augen wäre eine Man-in-the-middle-Attacke hier problemlos möglich. Irgendwo muss ja GLADII auch laufen ...
Wir bewegen uns aber vermutlich - egal wie es gelaufen ist - im Rahmen von http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/202a.html - ausspähen von Daten, Freiheitsstrafe bis 3 Jahren oder Geldstrafe. Wundert mich, dass in dieser Richtung noch keine Strafanzeigen gelaufen sind ...


----------



## Vermeer76 (23 Dezember 2013)

Was ich auch nicht ganz verstehe ist, wenn es doch mit dieser "Wundersoftware" so leicht geht die IPs auszulesen, warum führern die Herschaften es dem Amtsgericht nicht direkt vor das dies geht?
Und schon gäbe es diesbezüglich keine Diskussionen mehr.


----------



## sascha (23 Dezember 2013)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/foren/S-Rechteinhaber/forum-271969/msg-24559029/read/


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2013)

Aha. AEBN mischt auch noch mit?


----------



## raundsi (23 Dezember 2013)

Leute, wer setzt mal "Combat Zone", also den eigentlichen Urheber der Werke, drauf an, dass hier ein dritter sich als Urheber dargestellt und entsprechend abgemahnt hat?


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 Dezember 2013)

http://kosmologelei.wordpress.com/2013/12/22/redtube-zusammenfassung/
schöne pdf


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ...warum führern die Herschaften es dem Amtsgericht nicht direkt vor das dies geht?


Vielleicht weil es längst noch nicht Gerichtszeit ist?


----------



## Vermeer76 (23 Dezember 2013)

Das ist schon klar das noch keine Gerichtszeit ist, aber an der Stelle der Abmahner würde ich doch schnellst möglichst unbestreitbar beweisen wie toll doch diese Software arbeitet.
Und wenn ich keinen Termin dafür bei Gericht bekomme, könnte man z.B. die Presse einladen und direkt live an einem Beispiel zeigen das man die IP so leicht ermitteln kann. 
Und schon haben Sie ein grösseres Druckmittel.

Aber das geht natürlich nur, wenn das diese super Software auch kann....


----------



## Reducal (23 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ...aber an der Stelle der Abmahner würde ich doch schnellst möglichst unbestreitbar beweisen...


Leute, die betroffen sind, können vom Gericht was feststellen lassen, auch negativ. Aber wie sollte das vorab gehen, für jemand, der noch gar keine Klage einreichen kann, weil die Fälle noch zu frisch sind?


----------



## Vermeer76 (23 Dezember 2013)

Ich meine damit U&C ... das diese freiwillig zeigen wie toll ihre Software der IP Ermittlung funktioniert. Dies live... also eine neutrale Person geht auf die besagte Seite und klickt den besagten Film an. Im gleichen Moment startet U&C ihr super Programm und ermitteln die IP. Und wenn das dann wirklich klappt haben die ne super PR und gleichzeitig ist damit die Sache mit Trojaner u.s.w. aus der Welt.

Aber warum nur bleiben Sie uns diesen Beweis immer noch schuldig? Weil ihre Software doch nicht so funktoniert? (also auf legale weise die IP ermittelt)


----------



## Hollowlizzy (23 Dezember 2013)

Schadenersatzanspruch: Bleiben Redtube-Nutzer trotzdem auf den Kosten sitzen?

Naja, gelohnt hat sich das allemale bei geschätzten 2-3Millionen, und kaum Risiko wirklich was zurück zahlen zu müssen. Strafrechtlich wird das 2-3 Jahre dauern und dann kommen auch nur die Strohmänner dran, wenn nicht wie bei KVR vorher eingestellt wird. Urmann wird sowieso sagen was er schon gesagt hat, er hat aufgrund von rechtskräftigen Beschlüssem abgemahnt, und wer will ihm nachweisen, das er von all dem wusste Sebastian wird sich auf das Gutachten beziehen das ihm vorlag. Diehl & Partner haben ja nur ein Gutachten erstellt. Wer sollte also strafrechtlich dran kommen?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Dezember 2013)

http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/webwe...-erwirkt-Verfuegung-gegen-Porno-Abmahner.html


> Der Haken am rechtlichen Vorgehen von Mindgeek: Eine Firma wie The Archive lässt sich – das notwendige Stammkapital vorausgesetzt – relativ einfach gründen und wieder schließen. Die Hintermänner der aktuellen Abmahnwelle könnten also einfach eine neue Firma gründen, für die die einstweilige Verfügung aus Hamburg nicht gilt.
> Das Ziel von Abmahn-Wellen ist regelmäßig eben nicht der klärende Rechtsstreit – stattdessen setzen viele Abmahner einfach darauf, dass etwa 20 bis 30 Prozent der Angeschriebenen bereits nach Erhalt des ersten Abmahn-Briefs sofort zahlen. Wer gezahlt hat, bekommt sein Geld auch dann nicht einfach zurück, wenn später entschieden wird, dass Streaming-Gucken nicht gegen das Urheberrecht verstößt.


----------



## Reducal (24 Dezember 2013)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Ich meine damit U&C ... das diese freiwillig zeigen wie toll ihre Software der IP Ermittlung funktioniert.


Darauf bezogen sich auch meine Antworten zuvor. Aber ich glaube, du hast ein etwas eigensinniges Rechtsverständnis, denn: 


Vermeer76 schrieb:


> ...warum nur bleiben Sie uns diesen Beweis immer noch schuldig?


Mit welchen rechtsanspruch erhebst du Beweise? Weil sich eines bzw. zahlreiche Foren mit der Problematik beschäftigen?

Kommt Zeit, kommt Rat - in ein paar Monaten wird man auch öffentlich mehr zur Sache wissen, nur jetzt halt noch nicht!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2013)

> Nachdem die Staatsanwaltschaft bereits Ermittlungen aufgenommen hat, meldet sich der Rechteinhaber, der hinter den Abmahnungen im Redtube-Fall steckt, zu Wort. Zusammengefasst lautet seine Stellungnahme: *War alles korrekt, ich schwör.*


und:


> Redtube könnte am Ende der große Gewinner der Abmahn-Affäre sein, da das Streaming-Portal jetzt fast jeder kennen sollte


http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Porno-Rechteinhaber-windet-sich-article11968066.html

man wird sehen


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> ob die Zugriffszahlen auf Redtube (angeblich 14Mio/Monat) tatsächlich auf den Fall hin reagieren, wird man sehen. Positive und negative Effekte könnten sich auch nivellieren. Denn international in den Medien genannt werden für lau ist ja auch nicht immer negativ, v.a. wenn Redtube das so geschickt macht ("Wir stoppen den Abmahnwahn und stellen uns auf die Seite der User").


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 Dezember 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus, daß die Abmahnopfer ihre Schadensansprüche durchsetzen können. Bei der KVR Handelsgesellschaft UG ist Urmann auch zur Zahlung verurteilt worden, allerdings ist er in Berufung gegangen. Bei einer Feststellungsklage sollte man auch gegen den Geschäftsführer klagen, dann kann auch die AG insolvent werden. Der massive wirtschaftliche Druck auf die Complizen dürfte noch einige Überraschungen mit sich bringen.

Ich frage mich auch, warum Patentanwälte Diehl & Partner, für ihr faules Gutachten mit dem Gerichte getäuscht worden sind, nicht haften sollten. Der TÜV Rheinland ist auch gerade für die falschen Silikontitten in die Haftung genommen worden.

Ein Kostenrisiko besteht natürlich, aber man hat hier für überschaubares Geld die Möglichkeit mit der eigenen Hand Gutes zu tun, statt das Geld in sentimentaler Weihnachtsstimmung an zweifelhafte Organisationen zu spenden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nicko1998 (24 Dezember 2013)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Der TÜV Rheinland ist auch gerade für die falschen Silikontitten in die Haftung genommen worden.


Leider nur in Frankreich. Deutsche Gerichte weisen diesbezügliche Klagen ab:


> Damit haben mit den bereits zuvor ergangenen Entscheidungen der Landgerichte Frankenthal und Nürnberg-Fürth nun insgesamt drei deutsche Landgerichte Klagen gegen TÜV Rheinland abgewiesen.


http://www.presseportal.de/pm/31385...s-gericht-weist-klage-gegen-tuev-rheinland-ab


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Dezember 2013)

Nicko1998 schrieb:


> Leider nur in Frankreich.


Deutschland hat halt nun einmal den besten Verbraucherschutz der Welt: Nirgends werden Unternehmer so gut vor dem Verbraucher geschützt!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (24 Dezember 2013)

Negative Feststellungsklage für alle Abgemahnten! Das bricht der Bande finanziell das nicht vorhandene Genick. Da sie sowieso kein Rückgrad haben sitzt der Kopf auch dementsprechend tief! Ich bin echt gespannt wie es 2014 weitergeht.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (24 Dezember 2013)

Ob das ganze nicht eine Werbeaktion für redtube war? Ich hatte auf jeden Fall vor diesem Abmahnwahn noch nie von deren Existenz gewusst!


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2013)

Das scheitert zum einen daran daß die Deutschen Gerichte fürchten wie der Teufel das Weihwasser und zum anderen daß diejenigen die es grade geschafft haben die 250 € an dem häuslichen Weibe vorbei in die Kassen der Abmahner zu bringen keinen Beziehungsstreß wollen


----------



## Hippo (24 Dezember 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Ob das ganze nicht eine Werbeaktion für redtube war? Ich hatte auf jeden Fall vor diesem Abmahnwahn noch nie von deren Existenz gewusst!



Wenn ja könnte der Schuß für ein paar Beteiligte bös nach hinten losgehen


----------



## jupp11 (26 Dezember 2013)

wrdlbrmpfts schrieb:


> Ob das ganze nicht eine Werbeaktion für redtube war?


Dürften die nicht   nötig haben. Die Rankings bei Alexa deuten auf großen Bekanntheitsgrad speziell in USA
http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/redtube.com


> Global rank  108
> Rank in United States 118


Als Anhaltspunkt heise.de


> Global Rank 775
> Rank in Germany 25


Hilfestellung durch deutsche Anwälte ist kaum nötig.....


----------



## raundsi (26 Dezember 2013)

Halte ich auch für großen Blödsinn, dass dort IP-Adressen geleaked sind - dagegen sprechen einfach alle Fakten.

Ob schon Überlegungen bei "the-archive" laufen, das unrechtmäßig erhaltene Geld zurückzuzahlen? Das würde sich wohl stark strafmindernd auswirken, Herr R. R. 
Die offenbacher Bude wäre sonst wohl auch Insolvenzmasse, wenn aufgrund eines vollzogenen Betruges die Durchgriffshaftung zieht....


----------



## jupp11 (27 Dezember 2013)

Das Thema ruht erstmal
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...998848/pornoabmahn-welle-vorerst-verebbt.html


> Pornoabmahn-Welle vorerst verebbt
> Eine einstweilige Verfügung stoppt die Abmahnungen der Regensburger Urmann und Collegen-Anwälte
> ....
> Unklar ist jedoch nach wie vor, ob das Streamen eines Videos – also das zeitweise Speichern der Datei auf dem Computer oder Handy – überhaupt Urheberrechte verletzt. Die Regensburger Anwältin und Lehrbeauftragte für IT-Recht an der Universität, Sabine Sobola, bezweifelt das. Sie sagt jedoch auch, dass eine rechtliche Klarstellung nicht existiert: „Ich hoffe darum, dass es nun endlich zu einer eindeutigen Rechtssprechung in dem Fall kommt oder das Urheberrecht durch die Politik entsprechend abgeändert wird.“


Aus Goethes Faust: "Die Botschaft hör ich wohl, allein mir fehlt der Glaube."


> Für die Praktiken ihres Regensburger Anwaltskollegen Thomas Urmann hat sie kein Verständnis. Die massenhaft verschickten Abmahnungen würden nicht nur das Vertrauen der Bürger in den Rechtsstaat beschädigen: „Urmann schadet auch dem guten Ruf der Anwaltschaft“, so Sabine Sobola.


Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, lebt´s  sich völlig ungeniert....


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

Ich kann immer noch nicht die Zahlen begreifen. Angeblich wurden mehr als 10.000 Personen abgemahnt.

Bei Redtube sollen mehr als 40.000 Filme liegen. Hier werden 5 spezielle Filme überwacht. Bei "normalem" statistischen Surfverhalten finden 8.000 Klicks einen überwachten Film.

Im Zeitraum der Überwachung mit 10.000 Trefferklicks müssten 10.000 x 8.000 = 80.000.000 Klicks auf Redtube erfolgt sein.

Diese Zahl entspricht der Zahl der Bundesbürger insgesamt.

a) Wie viele Kunden hat die Telekom?
b) Wie viele Kunden der Telekom nutzen aufgrund von Alter, Geschlecht und Vorlieben Portale wie Redtube?
c) Wie viele Streaming-Portale gibt es vergleichbar zu Redtube?

Zu a) bis c) gehören Faktoren, die den Kreis der möglichen Telekom-Internetnutzer eingrenzen, die 80.000.000 Redtube-Klicks in wenigen Tagen "geschafft" haben sollen.

Das übersteigt mein Vorstellungsvermögen deutlich. Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn ist nur, dass durch "normales" Surfverhalten die Anzahl der "Treffer" nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Unter

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...essen-Ermittlung-verdichtet-sich-2065879.html

findet man eine Zugriffsstatistik auf die fraglichen Filme. Zugriffe auf Redtube erfolgen aus aller Welt. DE ist nur ein kleiner Teil. Die anderen Länder klicken die überwachten Filme scheinbar sehr selten im Ländervergleich.

Soll heißen: Der Internetverkehr aus DE wurde aktiv auf die überwachten Filme geleitet.

Rein statistisch mit "normalem" Surfverhalten kann man die Zahl der Abmahnfälle nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

combat zone selbst hat übrigens auch schon eine Vergangenheit im Zusammenhang mit "copyright trolls"
http://fightcopyrighttrolls.com/201...t-of-new-york-judge-mcmahon-is-not-impressed/
http://ia600601.us.archive.org/24/i...d.397092/gov.uscourts.nysd.397092.docket.html


----------



## jupp11 (29 Dezember 2013)

Die ganze Aktion hat  einzig und allein das Ziel unsichere Verbraucher zu ängstigen und auf diesem Weg  zur Zahlung zu pressen. Etwas mehr oder weniger Illegalität spielt dabei keine wesentliche  Rolle.


----------



## dvill (29 Dezember 2013)

Die Geschäfte im Internet blühen allerseits:

https://www.google.de/search?q="zus...+Chancen+für+DPD"&rls=org.mozilla:de:official


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Dezember 2013)

dvill schrieb:


> Ich kann immer noch nicht die Zahlen begreifen. Angeblich wurden mehr als 10.000 Personen abgemahnt...
> 
> a) Wie viele Kunden hat die Telekom?
> b) Wie viele Kunden der Telekom nutzen aufgrund von Alter, Geschlecht und Vorlieben Portale wie Redtube?
> ...



zu a) Telekom, bzw. T-online hat einen Marktanteil von ca. 44 %
zu b) diese Zahl ist unbekannt, bzw. als bekannte Größe nehme man 5,4 % Anteil Redtube-Nutzern mit deutscher IP

Habe auch versucht, das nachzurechnen und kam auf kein anderes Ergebnis als Du. Das ist aber nur das, was der gesunde Menschenverstand sagt, wo einem jeden normal denkenden Menschen klar wird, dass da etwas nicht stimmen kann.

Leider blendet diese Überlegung Juristen und deren vom Verstand losgelöste Denkweise aus.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (29 Dezember 2013)

Oh oh, jetzt scheint die Rechtmässigkeit der Abmahnungen schon deshalb auf tönernen Füssen zu stehen, weil THE ARCHIVE AG gar nicht so weit gehende Rechte besessen haben soll. Klick


----------



## Nanni (29 Dezember 2013)

Ich finde, dass viel zu wenig über den Anwalt Sebastian berichtet wird. Nicht das der noch in Vergessenheit gerät  Er war es doch schliesslich, der die Anträge beim Landgericht Köln eingereicht und mit seinen unklaren Formulierungen die meisten Richter...ähm...aufs Glatteis geführt hat..


----------



## Reducal (29 Dezember 2013)

Da passt das doch her:


Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> 
> > Die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt zudem wegen Falschaussage vor Gericht gegen Unbekannt.


Wieso gegen unbekannt? Traut man sich mal wieder nicht genug zu oder stellt sichs damit schneller ein?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Dezember 2013)

Reducal schrieb:


> Wieso gegen unbekannt?


Reinhard erklärte das ganz poetisch so:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...tube-porno-streaming.45074/page-2#post-374812



Reinhard schrieb:


> @Aka-Aka
> Die Ermittlung gegen Unbekannt ist schon so richtig. Damit richten sich die Ermittlungen nicht nur gegen die an der eidesstattlichen Erklärung beteiligten und darin Genannten, sondern auch noch gegen (u.U. zur Zeit noch nicht bekannte) weitere Beteiligte. Mit dieser Formulierung hält sich das Gericht so die Ermittlung in alle Richtungen offen.


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2013)

Ganz lesenswert:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...zenzvertraege/forum-272145/msg-24576172/read/


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2013)

Noch ein Lesetipp:

http://byggvir.de/2013/12/30/abmahnwelle/


----------



## raundsi (30 Dezember 2013)

Wieviele Abmahnungen warens denn nun? Die einen gehen von 10.000-20.000 aus, der Stern schreibt von 30.000-50.000 ...
Es wundert mich aber bei den genannten Zahlen schon, dass nicht ein einziges Opfer hier gelandet ist - (...)

Waren es vielleicht doch viel weniger Opfer, als man annimmt?


----------



## jupp11 (30 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Wieviele Abmahnungen warens denn nun? Die einen gehen von 10.000-20.000 aus, der Stern schreibt von 30.000-50.000 ...


Genaue Auskunft darüber kann vermutlich nur U+C geben. "Opfer" sind außerdem nur die, die aus Angst oder Uniformiertheit sofort gezahlt haben und die melden sich nicht in Foren....
http://www.itespresso.de/2013/12/30...mahner-ohne-filmrechte/?ModPagespeed=noscript


> Das Gericht stuft die Forderungen der Firma The Archive AG als unbegründet ein. Die Nutzer hätten keinen Grund, davon auszugehen, dass die von Redtube angebotenen digitalen Inhalte aus illegalen Quellen stammen. Der Portalbetreiber versichert erneut, dass “zu keiner Zeit Nutzerdaten, weder IP-Adressen noch sonstige Informationen, an Dritte weitergegeben” wurden.



PS: http://www.t-online.de/computer/int...-firma-aus-schweiz-gar-keine-filmrechte-.html


> Unser Abmahnwesen ist ein reines Unwesen und dient keinem anderen Zweck, als zwielichtigen Anwälten ein gutes Auskommen zu gewährleisten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2013)

Erfahrungsgemäß ist das Verhältnis von Personen, die sich ausdrücklich melden, zu tatsächlich Betroffenen etwa 1:500 bis 1:1000. Wobei "Betroffene" in diesem Fall "Empfänger einer Abmahnung" sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob bei der "view"-Zählung des U&C/redtube-Threads der "alte Thread" zu U&C (>50.000views) mitgezählt wird. Aber ein Thread mit >100.000 views spricht schon eher für mindestens mittlere fünfstellige Betroffenenzahlen. Selbst dieser Plaudereithread hat >5000 views.


----------



## raundsi (30 Dezember 2013)

Könnte natürlich auch daran liegen, dass in diesem Fall computerbetrug bei Google ganz weit hinten liegt, so wie das Thema die Runde durch etablierte Medien gemacht hat.


----------



## BSEsel (30 Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte mir eher vorstellen, dass viele selbst schon mal einen Stream im Netz geschaut haben. Möglicherweise sogar mit eindeutig zweideutiger Handlung... 

Und da ist dann natürlich das Interesse an den möglichen Rechtsfolgen enorm. Der Fall hat ja auch auf diversen anderen Portalen mächtig für Aufruhr gesorgt.

Bleibt schlicht nur zu hoffen, dass die Zahl derer, die gezahlt haben, sehr überschaubar geblieben ist...

Ciao
BSEsel


----------



## dvill (30 Dezember 2013)

raundsi schrieb:


> Es wundert mich aber bei den genannten Zahlen schon, dass nicht ein einziges Opfer hier gelandet ist


Bei Rotlicht-Themen sieht alles etwas anders aus. Die meisten bekennen sich nicht öffentlich, betroffen zu sein.

Wer zahlt, tut das nicht aus Rechtsgründen, sondern im Zustand einer gefühlten Erpressung als Schweigegeld.

Die Behörden machen da traditionell auch nix. Man schaut weg. Deshalb durfte Crosskirk jahrelang völlig ungestört fette Gewinne machen. Die waren gut auf Draht und blieben in der Rotlicht-Ecke. Dort wusste jeder von der Autodialer-Eigenschaft. Man diskutierte öffentlich in Foren darüber. Spätere Autodialer zu anderen Themen wurden behördlich gestoppt.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (30 Dezember 2013)

1. Die exakten Zahlen wissen:
a) der auftragende RA Daniel Sebastian
b) U+C bzw. der mit dem Versand beauftragte Service
c) deren Steuerberater
d) über die USt.-Meldung das Finanzamt

2. Wir können aber ziemich gut schätzen, anhand der folgenden Zahlen:
a) wurden insgesamt 86 Auskunftbegehren à 400 - 800 = ca. 52.000 Adressen gestellt, von denen 
b) 59 stattgegeben wurden, was nach Adam Riese einen Pool von ca. 35.000 Adressen ausmacht, von denen aber nur
c) 10 - 20.000 ausgebracht worden sind. Diese Zahl deckt sich in etwa mit den Hochrechnungen der mit der Abwehr befassten Kanzleien


----------



## Nanni (30 Dezember 2013)

Das sehe ich genauso. Die Sofortzahler haben die Sache aus ihrem Gehirn verbannt und die Anderen haben mit lesen, lesen, lesen zu tun. Es gibt ja immer wieder Nachschub aus fast allen Medien...


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2014)

Hier sind Fakten zusammengetragen und auch technische Möglichkeiten durchgespielt:

http://byggvir.de/2014/01/02/umleitung-von-retdube-nach-redtube/


----------



## dvill (2 Januar 2014)

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/digitale-welt/streit-um-redtube-geld-machen-mit-cindy/9280230.html


> „Es fehlen Dokumente, in denen The Combat Zone der spanischen Firma Verbreitungsrechte einräumt“


----------



## Nanni (2 Januar 2014)

Und erst recht Verwertungsrechte.


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2014)

http://www.anwalt.de/rechtstipps/lg...-redtube-antraege-fuer-zu-ungenau_054328.html


> Auffällig ist, dass es sich bei der 14. Zivilkammer und der 28. Zivilkammer um die beiden Kölner Urheberrechtskammern handelt. Da die Begründungen ziemlich wortgleich sind, ist davon auszugehen, dass sich die Richter, die Experten auf diesem Gebiet sind, abgesprochen haben.





> Kern des „Übels" ist das rotierende System bei der Entscheidung über die Auskunftsansprüche, die insbesondere die Deutsche Telekom betreffen (für die das LG Köln zuständig ist). Da derzeit monatlich 600 solcher Beschlüsse erlassen werden (insbesondere in den Filesharing-Verfahren), wären die beiden vorhandenen Urheberrechtskammern mit der Bearbeitung völlig überfordert. Daher müssen alle Richter in Köln mitmachen und über diese Anträge entscheiden, egal ob das nun ihr Spezialgebiet ist oder nicht.


Am LG Köln ist halt immer Karneval ...


----------



## Hollowlizzy (3 Januar 2014)

Redtube Affaire goes Bundesatag


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2014)

Lesetipp ( SammieFox ist Weltklasse ):

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...g-neue-Domain/forum-272145/msg-24588477/read/


----------



## raundsi (3 Januar 2014)

Mir erschließt sich irgendwie nicht ganz, was "SammieFox" hier aufgedeckt haben will...


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...sinhabers-in-Filesharing-Faellen-2074750.html


> Ein Anschlussinhaber haftet in Filesharing-Fällen nicht grundsätzlich für Rechtsverletzungen, wenn auch andere Personen, insbesondere die im Haushalt lebenden Kinder, Zugriff auf den Anschluss hatten. Das hat das Oberlandesgericht Hamm mit Beschluss vom 4. November 2013 (Az. I-22 W 60/13) entschieden.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (3 Januar 2014)

Ja SammieFox ist wirklich gut!


----------



## Reinhard (3 Januar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich irgendwie nicht ganz, was "SammieFox" hier aufgedeckt haben will...


Er deckt auch nichts auf, sondern sammelt durch intensive Internetrecherche Indizien: http://www.heise.de/foren/suche/?q=SammieFox
z.B. http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...-Porno-Firmen/forum-272145/msg-24576310/read/ und hier eben die Fortsetzung
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...g-neue-Domain/forum-272145/msg-24588477/read/

Aber les' mal selber, raundsi.


----------



## Reinhard (3 Januar 2014)

Neuer Artikel bei Focus (Freitag, 03.01.2014, 18:11 · von FOCUS-Online-Redakteurin Marion Lenke):
http://www.focus.de/digital/schwere...telt-gegen-abmahnanwalt-auf-2_id_3516791.html


----------



## sascha (4 Januar 2014)

Reinhard schrieb:


> Neuer Artikel bei Focus (Freitag, 03.01.2014, 18:11 · von FOCUS-Online-Redakteurin Marion Lenke):
> http://www.focus.de/digital/schwere...telt-gegen-abmahnanwalt-auf-2_id_3516791.html



Steht allerdings nichts mehr Neues drin. Focus schreibt seit mehreren Tagen die immer gleiche Meldung mit den immer gleichen Inhalten immer wieder neu, um bei Google ganz oben zu stehen, wenn jemand nach dem Stichwort Redtube sucht. Hat mit Journalismus nur noch wenig zu tun, ist aber leider so


----------



## jupp11 (4 Januar 2014)

Für redtube*s*  ist das die beste Werbung,  die sie sich wünschen können:
z.Z kostenlos  auf Platz 4 https://www.google.de/#q=redtube


----------



## sascha (4 Januar 2014)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Für redtube*s*  ist das die beste Werbung,  die sie sich wünschen können:
> z.Z kostenlos  auf Platz 4 https://www.google.de/#q=redtube



Wobei sich vermutlich niemand mehr auf die Seite traut ...


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2014)

Hier wie bei den massenhaften Zahlungserpressungen für untergeschobene Aboverträge taucht immer ein Problem auf, welches Nichtjuristen nicht verstehen können. In diesem Fall gilt

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__97a.html


> (2) Die Abmahnung hat in klarer und verständlicher Weise
> 
> 1. Name oder Firma des Verletzten anzugeben, wenn der Verletzte nicht selbst, sondern ein Vertreter abmahnt,
> 2. die Rechtsverletzung genau zu bezeichnen,
> ...


Das heißt, der Abgemahnte ist zu Ersatz von entstandenen Aufwendungen verpflichtet.

Die Anwälte machen mit den Auftraggebern Verträge mit geringen Kosten pro Fall. Gegenüber den Abgemahnten wird der Ersatz von "normalen" Gebühren verlangt.

Diese sind aber niemals eingetreten. Jeder weiß das. Wie können hier Mondbeträge als Kostenersatz gefordert werden?

Nirgendwo sonst können Phantasiebeträge als Ersatz für Realität gelten. Nur hier, wo Anwälte sich unberechtigt die Taschen. Man versteht es nicht.

Der zweite Punkt ist der Streitwert. Hier werden 1080 Euro angesetzt.

Als Alternative zum Streaming könnte jemand eine DVD kaufen. Auf dem Wühltisch werden Werke der hier heranzuziehenden Güte 3,99 Euro oder so ähnlich kosten. Das ist der mögliche Schaden und damit der Streitwert.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (4 Januar 2014)

Interessanterweise hat Urmann das Problem des Abmahn(un-)wesens selbst benannt:

Zitat: "*Urmann:* Im Endeffekt ist es relativ sinnlos und frustrierend, was wir tun. Das sind eigentlich staatliche Aufgaben und nichts, was Private tun sollten. Immerhin ist das Urhebergesetz strafbewehrt. Aber sie bekommen keine Staatsanwaltschaft dazu, hier tätig zu werden"

Und da kommen wir auf das zurück, was seit 15 Jahren als Entwicklung zu beobachten ist. Quasi einhergehend mit dem Mehrheiswechsel des Berufshintergrundes in unseren Parlamenten, weg von Lehrern, Beamten o.ä. und hin zu "Organen der Rechtspflege" ist festzustellen, dass immer mehr "Geschäftsmodelle" für mandantenfreie Rechtsanwälte erschlossen wurden, wobei "mandantenfrei" bedeutet, dass diese Anwälte sich nicht mit der üblichen Mandantengewinnung oder -betreuung befassen, sondern ihr Geschäft gezielt erzeugen/zugetragen bekommen.

Leider ist dabei ebenso zu beobachten, dass Teile unseres Rechtssystems durch Korruption unterwandert ist, oder wie sonst ist z.B. zu erklären, dass Insolvenzen von Kapitalgesellschaften bei einem sehr kleinen, aber bundeweit agierenden Kreis von spezialisierten RA-Gesellschaften landet?

Solange dieser Berufsstand seine Selbstheilungskräfte außer Kraft gesetzt hat, wird eine Besserung eher nicht zu erwarten sein!


----------



## dvill (4 Januar 2014)

Das hier passt genau:

http://www.lto.de/recht/nachrichten/n/bgh-beschluss-1-str-162-13-abmahnung-anwalt-noetigung/


> Mehrere anwaltliche Mahnschreiben zu unberechtigten Forderungen eines sogenannten Gewinnspieleintragungsdienstes beschäftigten zuletzt den Bundesgerichtshof (BGH) in Karlsruhe. Die Richter bestätigten ein Urteil des Landgerichts (LG) Essen, welches den mahnenden Volljuristen zu einer Bewährungsstrafe wegen versuchter Nötigung verurteilt hatte (LG-Urt. v. 13.12.2012, Az. 59 KLs/12).





> Strafrechtliche Konsequenzen als Druckmittel





> Mit Autorität eines Organes der Rechtspflege gedroht


----------



## Antiscammer (4 Januar 2014)

Das passt genau. Sehe ich auch so.

Der Kanzlei U+C müssen die Anträge auf Herausgabe der Bestandsdaten an das LG Köln vorgelegen haben.

Einem studierten Juristen, der darüber hinaus auch noch auf das UrhG-Recht spezialisiert ist, kann es hierbei nicht verborgen geblieben sein, dass die Anträge des RA Sebastian sachlich grob falsch, wenn nicht sogar arglistig täuschend im Sinne eines beabsichtigten Prozessbetrugs waren.

Wenn U+C auf der Basis solch eines ersichtlich täuschenden und falschen Antrags Abmahnungen ausspricht und hierbei Verleumdungen gegenüber den Abgemahnten äußert, dann ist das durchaus strafrechtlich relevant.


----------



## bernhard (6 Januar 2014)

Sachen gibt's:

https://www.google.de/#q="I+am+a+Member+of+the"+"Group+and+make+the+sales."

https://www.google.de/search?q="I+d...source=hp&gws_rd=cr&ei=0lDKUrqBOcbGtAaOlYCICQ


----------



## raundsi (6 Januar 2014)

Sehr gut Bernhard:


> Andy Fox Productions stole my content. It is a fraud. I do not sell my content to it.



Quelle: https://www.google.de/#q=Andy+Fox+P...It+is+a+fraud.+I+do+not+sell+my+content+to+it.

Fragt sich nur, inwieweit "The Archive AG" hätte wissen müssen, dass hier vermutlich gar keine Verwertungsrechte gekauft wurden...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, inwieweit "The Archive AG" hätte wissen müssen, dass hier vermutlich gar keine Verwertungsrechte gekauft wurden...


Wer seinen Opfern gegenüber verlauten lässt, dass es sich bei Redtube um eine offensichtlich illegale Quelle handelt, sollte im Vorfeld auf jeden Fall in der Lage sein, die Rechtekette für die abgemahnten Werke zu schließen. Den Erzeuger zu finden und dort anzufragen, wie wann an wen Rechte veräußert wurden, ist sicherlich die leichtere Aufgabe.

Insbesondere, wenn das einer der ersten Punkte ist, die ein guter Anwalt zur Abwehr einer entsprechenden Forderung abklopfen würde.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2014)

Klasse, Bernhard, Der Link ist ja super! Der S...ano (Pe...ro), der sich da beschwert, das ist eine Größe in Sachen Osteuropacontent (Googletipp: "P***"  und "USC 2257"). Wer da recherchiert, sollte sich den Herren mal dringend näher ansehen und staunen, wo man da landet. Dabei kann ich gerne assistieren. Очень интересно!

Es gab ja auch eine Welt vor Manwin, damals, als Firmen wie 3fn.net ebenso Sponsoren einer russischen Eurowebtainmentvariante waren wie "Red Eye" oder eben auch die Firma mit dem Namen jenes posters, dem doch tatsächlich auffällt, dass ein kleiner deutscher Pornohändler seinen Dreck klaut. Wie heißt das Forum, in dem das steht? Kommfickdichselbst?

Dialer, Dialer, _does anybody remember diallers_?


Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Letzterer war in den Jahren 2002/2003 offenbar einer der "VIPs" unter den Kunden eines gewissen R.L.K. und der Firma Crosskirk/EBS. Damals verdienten offenbar die einen ihr Grundkapital für weiteres kriminelles Tun und die anderen ihr Grundkapital für einen Börsengang. Die Behörden schauten zu - in St. Petersburg ebenso wie in Hallbergmoos.



P.S.: Die "Sebastano Perero sro" hat seit Februar 2013 eine neue Geschäftsführung. Vom Alter her könnten das Partner/Bekannte des Sohnes sein. Der große V.F. ist da nicht mehr zu sehen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (6 Januar 2014)

Treffer! Und wie immer schön zu sehen, wie Aka-Aka noch seine tollen Recherchen damit verbinden kann.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Das passt genau. Sehe ich auch so.
> 
> Der Kanzlei U+C müssen die Anträge auf Herausgabe der Bestandsdaten an das LG Köln vorgelegen haben.
> 
> ...


Ich bin da immer hin- und hergerissen. Auf der einen Seite muss einem Juristen zugestanden sein, mit seiner Rechtsauffassung daneben zu liegen, ohne dass es gleich derartige Konsequenzen für ihn hat. Dafür wird schließlich ein Gericht angerufen und auch von dem sollte zu erwarten sein, dass es vernünftig prüft.

Auf anderen Seite erwarte ich gerade bei Massenabmahnungen ein anderes Vorgehen. Die Sachverhalte sind in weiten Teilen identisch und diese Teile müssen nur einmalig geprüft werden. Und genau da erwarte ich eigentlich besondere Sorgfalt, bevor zigtausendfach scharf geschossen wird.

Da wird offensichtlich, dass die primäre Leistung von U+C im Lösen der logistischen Probleme besteht. Und das ist einfach zu wenig und sollte Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 Januar 2014)

Nicht zuletzt, wenn sich herausstellen sollte, dass es diese "logistischen Probleme" gar nicht geben dürfte - z.B. allein schon wegen fehlender Aktivlegitimation bei unklarer Rechtekette. Ein Abmahner hat die Aktivlegitimation bzw. die Rechteverhältnisse zu prüfen. 

Oder wenn sich am Ende noch herausstellen sollte, dass diese logistischen Probleme rein hausgemacht sind.

Ich kann auch nicht wild und willkürlich irgend jemanden wegen einer Straftat beschuldigen und dann von mir geben: "oooch, sorry, da hat mein Friseur mir was falsches erzählt. Ich habe mich auf das Gutachten von dem seiner Oma verlassen." - Wo sind wir hier eigentlich? Was einer Lieschen Müller oder einem Michel Meier schon nicht zugestanden wird, sollte einem studierten und praktizierenden Juristen erst recht verboten sein.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (6 Januar 2014)

Das gleiche gilt aber bitte auch für die ach so armen überarbeiteten Richter, die mal eben Sachen durchwinken, bei denen man sich fragen darf, was die so manchmal rauchen nicht wahr?


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 Januar 2014)

Da ist ja eine wirklich eifrige Meute recherchierend unterwegs...
Ob es wohl denkbar ist, dass irgendjemand die Rechte kaufte und tatsächlich so wenig Ahnung vom "Biz" hatte? Aber dann wäre doch längst eine Stellungnahme der ursprünglichen Rechteinhaber erfolgt. Aber nichts davon liest man. Ein von einer Bizgröße des Contentraubes beschuldigter kleiner Deutscher taucht im Zusammenhang mit diesem Skandal auf, hinter ihm steckt eine frühere Partnerin von D.G. von "Combat Zone" - und in keinem der sohnst so _drama addicted _US-Boards steht etwas dazu? Das ist irgendwie komisch.

Findet jemand eine weitere Stellungnahme oder Meinungsäußerung zu dem Thema (bezüglich Combat Zone / D.G.). Der Verfasser scheint definitiv kein Muttersprachler zu sein...


> The spanish "Serrato Consultores S.L." did not claimed that they bought it from G*** [ed._ director Combat Zone].... but they claimed that they themself have produced them on their very own and were allowed to sell the exlusive distribution right to "Hausner Production", who selled it to the swiss company. The spanish company is owned by the german "J... Sch...." who is also known as "Julia R..." *and was directing for D...*[sorry,übersehen]* G...*[sorry,übersehen]* in the past.*[...]
> If this would work out for the plaintifs in germany on today, tomorrow g*** [ed._ director Combat Zone]  would flood the country with possibly even more blackmails filed under his own name.


Das posting (vom 27.12.) verstehe ich als deutliche Unterstellung einer Mitwisserschaft seitens Combat Zone. _Any remarks on that? Anywhere?_


----------



## raundsi (7 Januar 2014)

Hier gibt es ja auch hervorragende Rechercheure; die Wiki-Macher dort wären sicherlich dankbar, noch kompetente Unterstützung zu erhalten:
http://abmahnbetrug.wikia.com/wiki/Mitarbeiten


//NEBENBEI
Der Teil "Deutsche Telekom" auf der wikia-Seite ist tatsächlich nützlich, habe ich doch darüber nachgedacht, bei 1&1 zu kündigen und dorthin zu wechseln, was sich damit erledigt hat, so wie die mit ihren Kundendaten verfahren ...


----------



## dvill (7 Januar 2014)

http://www.faz.net/aktuell/feuillet...m-wir-den-abmahnanwalt-anzeigen-12739418.html


> Wir haben die fachliche Kenntnis und die Mittel, hiergegen vorzugehen, also tun wir es. Wir sehen in den Abmahnungen zudem den Versuch, schnell Einnahmen zu generieren, und wollen nicht zuletzt auch im Interesse unseres Berufsstandes ein Zeichen setzen, dass es noch Anwälte gibt, die nicht Vertreter vor allem ihrer eigenen Interessen sind und juristischen Laien mit haltlosen Forderungen das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen.


----------



## Goblin (7 Januar 2014)

> Der Rechtsauffassung der Anwälte bei der Kanzlei Urmann + Collegen (U+C) hinsichtlich des Status' von Videostreams aus dem Internet hat nun sogar die Bundesregierung widersprochen


 
http://winfuture.de/news,79654.html


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2014)

http://conlegi.de/u-c-kleine-formalie-am-rande/


> Die Preisfrage ist also: hat ein Anwalt, der in Hamburg ansässig ist, den “Mittelpunkt seiner beruflichen Tätigkeit” tatsächlich in Regensburg? Wenn man § 27 BRAO folgt, in dem es u.a. heißt “Der Rechtsanwalt muss im Bezirk der Rechtsanwaltskammer, deren Mitglied er ist, eine Kanzlei einrichten und unterhalten”, dürfte erst einmal von einem Mittelpunkt der Tätigkeit in Hamburg auszugehen sein. Auch der Zusatz “(Hamburg)” im Impressum spricht dafür.


----------



## BenTigger (8 Januar 2014)

Weiter unten im Artikel ein Update...

Nachtrag 08.01.14: der Kollege Daniel Nierenz, der selber als Geschäftsführer einer Rechtsanwalts-GmbH tätig ist, hat sich in einem Interview zu dieser Thematik geäußert. Seine Ansicht: “Nimmt die zuständige Rechtsanwaltskammer Nürnberg die Gesetzeslage ernst, bleibt ihr wohl kaum eine andere Wahl, als der U+C Rechtsanwälte Urmann + Collegen Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbH umgehend die Zulassung zur Rechtsanwaltschaft zu entziehen, was einem Berufsausübungsverbot für die RA-GmbH gleichkäme. Geregelt ist dies in § 59h Abs. 3 BRAO.”


----------



## raundsi (8 Januar 2014)

Dass man es mit dem geltenden Recht offensichtlich nicht so genau nimmt, ist ja nichts neues. Auch ganz lustig (was älteres):

_[Irreführende Verlinkung entfernt. 

Siehe:

http://www.ra-felling.de/2013/10/neuigkeiten-zur-rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft-u-c-urmann-collegen/ (bh)]_


> Nachtrag am 15.10.2013:
> 
> Nach heutigem Telefonat mit RA Urmann sei die Mitteilung des AG Regensburg fehlerhaft


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (8 Januar 2014)

Wie vielseitig diese Kanzlei doch tätig ist: Klick


----------



## bernhard (8 Januar 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...003108/anzeige-urmann-gibt-sich-gelassen.html


> „Nächste Woche wird es wieder stressig.“


http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberpf...aming-unbedenklich-porno-abmahnungen-100.html


----------



## dvill (8 Januar 2014)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2014/01/08/tiefschlag-fuer-die-abmahner/


> Der Bundesgerichtshof hat heute festgestellt, dass Inhaber eines Internetanschlusses die Onlineaktivitäten ihrer volljährigen Kinder weder überwachen noch diese in irgendeiner Form über die Risiken des Filesharings belehren müssen. Ein weiter Tiefschlag für die Abmahnindustrie.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (8 Januar 2014)

Übrigens: KEINE andere Tel. Bande aka Voda 1u1 etc. hat Daten rausgegeben! Alle schriftlich Abgemahnten sind Kunden der Teleklau 

Sollte man im Hinterkopf haben falls man mal Provider wechseln will...

Das soll nicht heissen, dass die anderen besser seien.


----------



## Antiscammer (8 Januar 2014)

Da kann aber diesmal die Telekom nun wirklich nichts dafür. Es gab Herausgabebeschlüsse des Landgerichts Köln. Diese Beschlüsse kann die Telekom nicht ignorieren. 

Gegen andere Provider gab es schlicht und einfach bisher keine Beschlüsse. Und neue wird es - zumindest in Köln - in dieser Sache jetzt auch kaum noch geben. Die haben sich einmal blamiert, das passiert denen nicht nochmal.


----------



## raundsi (8 Januar 2014)

> Da kann aber diesmal die Telekom nun wirklich nichts dafür.



Man kann natürlich jetzt wild darüber spekulieren, weshalb nur für die Telekom im Spiel war und nicht die anderen Provider. 
Wenn ich erfahrener Abmahnanwalt wäre, würde ich jedenfalls die Provider links liegen lassen, bei denen ich sowieso immer zu spät dran war mit meinem Gerichtsbeschluss...


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2014)

http://www.express.de/recht/nach-st...bt--spielt-keine-rolle-,4620958,25827866.html


> „Was die Regierung schreibt, spielt keine Rolle“


Ein fortgeschrittener Zustand von

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hybris


----------



## Reducal (9 Januar 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> > „Was die Regierung schreibt, spielt keine Rolle“
> 
> 
> Ein fortgeschrittener Zustand ....


....unterstützt aber auch gelegentlich die eigene Rechtauffassung und Behördenmitglieder folgen bekanntlich von Amts wegen den vorgegebenen Strömungen. Dennoch und gerade weil die Regierung in D gerade an Krücken geht kann ich mich frustriert immer wieder nur gern zitieren:



Reducal schrieb:


> In unserer _[Bananen-]_ Republik der Möchtegernregulierer, Oberbedenkenträger und Datenschutzversager ist alles denkbar.


----------



## bernhard (9 Januar 2014)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/streamingseite-redtube-porno-als-praezedenzfall-1.1858770-2


> Jetzt ist er auch noch mit anderen Problemen beschäftigt, zum Beispiel mit der Frage, ob sein Mandant, "The Archive", überhaupt die Rechte an den Streifen hält.





> "Wenn da irgendwo in der Kette ein vorsätzlicher Fehler Dritter ist, kann man das schwerlich unserem Mandanten anlasten." So einfach ist das für ihn. Aber Internetnutzer erst mal zur Kasse bitten - das geht offenbar schon.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (9 Januar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Man kann natürlich jetzt wild darüber spekulieren, weshalb nur für die Telekom im Spiel war und nicht die anderen Provider.



Vermutlich einfache wirtschaftliche Gründe. Die Telekom ist der großte Anbieter, da bekommt man pro Gerichtsbeschluß die meisten Adressen. Die Telekom speichert derzeit nach meinem Kenntnisstand für ca. sieben Tage, daher muß man mindestens einmal pro Woche zum Gericht. Für 5 IPs von NetCologne lohnen die 150 Euro Gerichtskosten nicht. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## dvill (9 Januar 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-nierenz.de/der-naive-ole-von-beust-wie-der-redtube-skandal-weiter-geht/


> Die im Rechtsanwaltsregister der Bundesrechtsanwaltskammer angegebene Telefonnummer 040-349943290 gehört auch nicht zu Rechtsanwalt Urmann, sondern der Rechtsanwaltssozietät Reinberg-Myer-von Beust (www.reinberg.de), unter der schönen Anschrift Elbchaussee 54 in Hamburg. Und in dieser Kanzlei ist kein geringerer als der ehemalige Erste Bürgermeister der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg, Ole von Beust, Partner und Miteigentümer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Januar 2014)

Einst war Ole Abofallenopfer, vielleicht hat er sich danach zu intensiv damit beschäftigt


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2014)

...da sieht man mal wieder, in welch einem Sumpf wir leben oder besser noch Haifischbecken!


----------



## hauseltr (10 Januar 2014)

Da man keinen guten Ruf verliert, mahnt man weiter ungeniert.

Die Bundesregierung hat es in einem Statement als „urheberrechtlich unbedenklich“ eingeschätzt, Videostreams anzusehen. Die Abmahnanwälte im Fall Redtube lässt dieses Statement allerdings kalt. Nach Einschätzung der Kanzlei wird die Abmahnwelle weitergehen.

Heute auf: http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...o-anwaelte-trotzen-der-justiz_id_3527710.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Januar 2014)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Nach Einschätzung der Kanzlei wird die Abmahnwelle weitergehen.


Die lagen ja schon des Öfteren daneben. Zum Beispiel mit dem geplanten Pornopranger. Was für eine Rolle spielt da überhaupt die einstweilige Verfügung, die der Redtube-Betreiber vor dem LG Hamburg erwirkt hat?


----------



## bernhard (10 Januar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...der-Regierung-spielt-keine-Rolle-2083157.html


> Dies führt zur Aussage, dass "Urmann in der Kanzlei von Ole von Beust Unterschlupf bekommen hat".
> 
> Darauf angesprochen, wies die Kanzlei Reinberg gegenüber heise online jedwede Verbindung zu Massenabmahner Urmann weit von sich. Urman sei einfach "ein Mieter im Hause Elbchaussee 54 gewesen".


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Januar 2014)

Urmann schnattert wie eine Weihnachtsgans. Natürlich ist es theoretisch möglich, dass er wieder wegen Streams abmahnt. Die einstweilige Verfügung bezieht sich sicherlich im Tenor nur auf Abmahnungen wegen Streams, die auf Redtube eingestellt sind. Das bedeutet, dass Urmann nicht gegen den Tenor der Verfügung verstößt, wenn er einfach wegen Streams abmahnt, die auf anderen Portalen stehen (z.B. porntube u.s.w. u.s.f.). 

Allerdings: er braucht die Gerichtsbeschlüsse. Sofern er nicht noch Daten aus Gerichtsbeschlüssen des LG Köln hat, die er noch nicht für Abmahnungen verwertet hat, wird es für ihn bzw. für RA Sebastian extrem schwierig bzw. wahrscheinlich sogar komplett unmöglich, jetzt noch einmal neue Gerichtsbeschlüsse durchzubekommen. Am LG Köln jedenfalls mal ganz sicher nicht. Die haben sich einmal bis auf die Knochen blamiert. Und andere Landgerichte werden höchstwahrscheinlich inzwischen durch die Berichterstattung in den Medien sensibilisiert sein. Es sollte mich schwer wundern, wenn die jetzt noch ein Landgericht finden, das neue Anträge durchwinkt. Und ohne die Beschlüsse - ganz sicher keine Providerauskunft.

Also: es ist völlig unerheblich, was Urmann jetzt von sich gibt.


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-nierenz.de/der-naive-ole-von-beust-wie-der-redtube-skandal-weiter-geht/


> Ergänzung: Ein befreundeter Rechtsanwalt war heute vor Ort in Hamburg und hat recherchiert, dass die Kanzlei Urmann unter der angegebenen Anschrift weder Briefkasten noch Kanzleischild aufweist. Statt dessen wurde er von ein Dame auf Grundstück angesprochen. Als er nach RA Thomas Urmann fragte, wurde ihm mitgeteilt, dass dieser nicht mehr unter der o.g. Anschrift residiere


----------



## dvill (10 Januar 2014)

Diese Eierei mit der Kammerzugehörigkeit ist ein Witz.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tmg/__5.html


> soweit der Dienst in Ausübung eines Berufs im Sinne von Artikel 1 Buchstabe d der Richtlinie 89/48/EWG des Rates vom 21. Dezember 1988 über eine allgemeine Regelung zur Anerkennung der Hochschuldiplome, die eine mindestens dreijährige Berufsausbildung abschließen (ABl. EG Nr. L 19 S. 16), oder im Sinne von Artikel 1 Buchstabe f der Richtlinie 92/51/EWG des Rates vom 18. Juni 1992 über eine zweite allgemeine Regelung zur Anerkennung beruflicher Befähigungsnachweise in Ergänzung zur Richtlinie 89/48/EWG (ABl. EG Nr. L 209 S. 25, 1995 Nr. L 17 S. 20), zuletzt geändert durch die Richtlinie 97/38/EG der Kommission vom 20. Juni 1997 (ABl. EG Nr. L 184 S. 31), angeboten oder erbracht wird, Angaben über
> 
> a)  die Kammer, welcher die Diensteanbieter angehören,


Muss nicht im Impressum eines Anwaltes die Kammer erwähnt werden?


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2014)

http://www.focus.de/magazin/kurzfas...aeumt-rechtliche-probleme-ein_id_3531388.html


> Im „schlimmsten Fall hätten die Abgemahnten dann einen Schadenersatzanspruch gegen The Archive“. Sollten sich Ansprüche gegen seine Kanzlei richten, sei sie „durch eine hohe Haftpflichtversicherung geschützt“.


Dann ist ja alles gut.


----------



## dvill (11 Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/2014/03/rechtsanwalt-thomas-urmann-onlineporno-redtube/seite-3


> Urmann erzählt von einem Mandanten aus den USA, "und weil der Regensburg nicht kannte, haben wir uns ein Büro in Hamburg gesucht. Ein Freund hat uns den Kontakt in die Elbchaussee vermittelt, das war aber eher zufällig." Freilich hätte man in der Stadt auch eine bescheidenere Bleibe finden können.


Mein Gefühl sagt, der belügt die Öffentlichkeit mit jedem Satz, den er spricht.

Die Anmeldung zur örtlich zuständigen Rechtsanwaltskammer ist für Anwälte eine wichtige Voraussetzung für die Berufsausübung. Das richtet man vermutlich nicht an einem Mandanten aus.


----------



## Antiscammer (11 Januar 2014)

Der wäre wohl ein idealer Strafverteidiger, wo dann der Angeklagte im Schlussplädoyer nur noch sagen müsste: "Ick schließe mir den Ausreden meinet Herrn Vatteidijas vollumfänglich an."


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2014)

Nachdem die Illusion vom schnellen Reichtum zu Lasten von zahlungserpressten Mitbürgern mit den Mitteln der Rabulistik geplatzt ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie es weitergeht.

Erfreulicherweise sind alle wesentlichen Akteure Bundesbürger und namentlich bekannt.

Für mich passt: http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__812.html


> § 812 Herausgabeanspruch
> (1) Wer durch die Leistung eines anderen oder in sonstiger Weise auf dessen Kosten etwas ohne rechtlichen Grund erlangt, ist ihm zur Herausgabe verpflichtet. Diese Verpflichtung besteht auch dann, wenn der rechtliche Grund später wegfällt oder der mit einer Leistung nach dem Inhalt des Rechtsgeschäfts bezweckte Erfolg nicht eintritt.
> (2) Als Leistung gilt auch die durch Vertrag erfolgte Anerkennung des Bestehens oder des Nichtbestehens eines Schuldverhältnisses.


Geschädigte, die sich zur unbegründeten Zahlung haben pressen lassen, sollten ihr schönes Geld bald zurückerwarten dürfen.


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2014)

http://www.kanzlei-nierenz.de/ist-der-spuk-vorbei-uc-raeumen-probleme-mit-dem-rechtebesitz-ein/


> Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt bekanntlich zuerst. Der Rest dürfte leer ausgehen.


----------



## raundsi (12 Januar 2014)

Der Rest dürfte leer ausgehen? Die Versicherung zahlt natürlich nur bei berechtigten Ansprüchen. Ist diese erschöpft, muss doch der Schadensverursacher in die Pflicht genommen werden, oder nicht?
Der Abmahn-Profi wird ja wohl noch einige Milliönchen aus vergangenen Aktionen auf der Kante haben...


----------



## Antiscammer (12 Januar 2014)

Jedenfalls ist es so, dass eine insolvente GmbH nicht mehr als Anwaltskanzlei fungieren darf. Und bei grobem Verschulden haftet der Geschäftsführer der GmbH mit seinem Privatvermögen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2014)

Der Abmahnanwalt verrät zwischen den Zeilen, worum es geht:
http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...-porno-portal-morddrohungen-9_id_3531760.html


> Christian Urmann bestreitet diese Hochrechnungen jedoch: "Wenn 40 Prozent aller Abgemahnten zahlen würden, dann könnten wir jetzt mit dem Firmenhelikopter zum Mittagessen fliegen. In Wahrheit liegt die Quote der Zahler deutlich niedriger", sagte er gegenüber "Der Zeit".


Wie jetzt? Es sollten doch wohl ALLE Abmahnungen berechtigt sein, oder? Gibt er damit zu, dass sie es nicht sind? Sonst müsste er doch von einer 100%-Quote ausgehen. Daran müsste doch der Dümmste merken, worum es bei diesem Geschäftsmodell geht - um Recht sicherlich nicht.

Dann macht er sich gar noch zum Robin Hood der Pornobranche:


> Urmann verweist allerdings darauf, dass gerade die Erotik-Branche Hilfe bitter nötig habe: "Durch unzählige Urheberrechtsverletzungen im Internet liegt die Pornofilm-Industrie finanziell gesehen auf der Intensivstation", erklärte er der Wochenzeitung.


Das ist ja völlig daneben... Dann sollte er doch gegen diejenigen vorgehen, die den Content anderer klauen. Die aus der Branche - nicht die Kunden. Oder traut er sich an die nicht ran?



> "Meine Kollegen und ich probieren gern mal neue Wege aus und prüfen stets,* ob* wir dabei auf dem Boden des Rechtsstaats bleiben. Natürlich kann jeder mal einen Fehler machen, aber wir sind davon überzeugt, legal und legitim zu handeln.


Einen Fehler machen kann jeder mal? Hat sie der noch alle? Mal eben Zigtausende Abmahnungen verschicken und kucken, ob es durchgeht oder ob man doch versehentlich mal eben zigtausendfach den Boden verloren hat? - das ist dann ein kleiner Fehler? Der gehört mal ordentlich psychiatrisch diagnostiziert. Seine Anamnese ist ja öffentlich zugänglich...


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2014)

> "Wenn 40 Prozent aller Abgemahnten zahlen würden, dann könnten wir jetzt mit dem Firmenhelikopter zum Mittagessen fliegen. In Wahrheit liegt die Quote der Zahler deutlich niedriger"


Spannend ist mal die Frage, wen der Dampfplauderer mit "wir" meint.

Er als Anwalt bekommt so oder so Gebühren bezahlt, vom Abgemahnten oder, wenn der ausfällt, vom Auftraggeber der Abmahnung.

Er kann also immer Heli fliegen.

Wenn er mit "wir" aber eine organisierte Bande meint, die gemeinsam abrechnet und die Beute teilt, dann passt das, was er plaudert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (12 Januar 2014)

Entspricht der Focus-Artikel der Wahrheit, räumt er dort eine Vergütung auf Erfolgsbasis ein.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Spannend ist mal die Frage, wen der Dampfplauderer mit "wir" meint.





haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> räumt er dort eine Vergütung auf Erfolgsbasis ein.


Eure beiden Bemerkungen gingen mir auch durch den Kopf. Agiert da noch ein Rechtsanwalt oder schon das Mitglied einer organisierten kriminellen Bande? Die Frage dürfte angesichts Zigtausender Abmahnungsempfänger durchaus nicht nur zu stellen sondern dringend auch zu klären sein. Gerne darf die Justiz und die Öffentlichkeit da auch neue Wege ausprobieren. Natürlich alles auf dem Boden des Rechtsstaats. Naja, ein paar Mal darf man sich vielleicht auch irren. Fehler passieren halt. Angenehme Ruhe, Du... _Rechtsanwalt. _


----------



## dvill (12 Januar 2014)

Wenn das Organ der Rechtspflege gegenüber den Abgemahnten den vollen Gebührensatz für Einzelfallbearbeitung verlangt und mit den Abmahnenden andersartige Vereinbarungen trifft, wäre das in meiner Vorstellung kriminell.


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2014)

Dazu passt:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...he-Archive-AG/forum-272843/msg-24631961/read/

Jeder Normalo muss beim Anwalt anzahlen, bevor der überhaupt beginnt. Kreditwürdig sein muss man für die volle Summe.


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2014)

raundsi schrieb:


> Die Versicherung zahlt ...


....doch nicht in solchen Sachen. Außerdem, was sollte denn das für eine Haftpflichtversicherung sein? Alles Käse, meine ich!


raundsi schrieb:


> ...muss doch der Schadensverursacher in die Pflicht genommen werden, oder nicht?


Tja, aber von wem? Die paar wenigen, die gezahlt und sich anwaltliche Hilfe geholt haben, haben sicher gute Chancen _(freilich ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht)_ ihr Zahlung zurück zu bekommen. Denen zahlt man, der Rest geht leer aus - hätte sich doch bemühen können. DAS ist moderne Raubwirtschaft!


----------



## dvill (13 Januar 2014)

http://www.focus.de/digital/interne...rohungen-redtube-streaming-11_id_3531760.html


> Aufhören ist keine Option


Welcher Anwalt wollte zuletzt einfach nicht aufhören?

Oh Mann.

Es gibt so viele Parallelen, die eingelegte Berufung in einem Prozess, die Rabulistik, beste Geschäftslage, die öffentliche Selbstdarstellung, halsstarrige Ignorierung gut gemeinter Hinweise usw. usf..

Der andere hat es nicht bis in die Tagesschau zur besten Sendezeit geschafft, und schon lange nicht in der kurzen Zeit. Der brauchte Jahre, sich so ins Aus zu manövrieren.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Januar 2014)

Reducal schrieb:


> ....doch nicht in solchen Sachen. Außerdem, was sollte denn das für eine Haftpflichtversicherung sein?



Eine Haftpflichtversicherung springt auch ein, wenn der Versicherungsnehmer grob fahrlässig, oder sogar absichtlich handelt und fordert das Geld vom Versicherungsnehmer zurück. Mit der Berufshaftpflicht der Anwälte bin ich nicht so vertraut, aber ich gehe davon aus, daß es analog läuft. Hier ist ein Artikel einer Anwaltskanzlei dazu:
http://www.kanzlei-nierenz.de/ist-der-spuk-vorbei-uc-raeumen-probleme-mit-dem-rechtebesitz-ein/

Den Rest der Bande könnte z.B. die Durchgriffshaftung treffen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (13 Januar 2014)

Meines Erachtens sind Vorsatz und grobe Fahrlässigkeit nie versichert, die Versicherung wird dann leistungsfrei. Einen Direktanspruch gegen die Versicherung hat man als Geschädigter nicht, man könnte höchstens den Anwalt verklagen und dann im Erfolgsfall dessen Freihaltungsansprüche gegen die Vers. pfänden.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Januar 2014)

Zitat: "Heute bewegt sich Urmann ... im Grenzgebiet des Rechtsstaats. Diese Grenze habe er nie überschritten, erzählt er."

Häähmm, Herr Rechtsanwalt, das ist sooo nicht ganz richtig! Ich möchte da mal ganz leise an die wettbewerbsrechtliche Massenabmahnung aus dem August 2012 erinnern, die praktisch alle Merkmale der Rechtswidrigkeit aufgewiesen hat. Dass der zuständige Staatsanwalt das Mäntelchen der Liebe darüber gedeckt hat, just in dem Moment, als zivile Richter diesem Modell eben diese Rechtswidrigkeit in Kombination mit niedrigen ethischen Motiven attestiert hatten, möchte ich an der Stelle nicht weiter kommentieren, als dass der werte Rechtsanwalt schon zu wissen versteht, von wo aus er seine "Attacken" startet.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Januar 2014)

Aus dem Ruder gelaufene, am Hungertuch nagende Armwälte, auf der Suche nach dem schnellen Euro. Jetzt wo ihre Partei aus dem bunten Tag flog, gehts ans Aufräumen!
Popcorn und Cola stehen bereit


----------



## Reinhard (13 Januar 2014)

Wenn der Herr Anwalt etwas über seine Versicherung verlauten läßt, dann wird er wohl über das nachfolgende Bescheid wissen:

_"3. Obliegenheiten im Versicherungsfall im Rahmen der Anwaltshaftung

Der Rechtsanwalt ist verpflichtet unverzüglich, spätestens innerhalb einer Woche ab Kenntnis seiner Versicherung schriftlich davon zu unterrichten, wenn der Versicherungsfall eingetreten ist.

Der Versicherungsfall im Rahmen der Anwaltshaftung liegt bereits dann vor, wenn der Rechtsanwalt bemerkt, dass ihm möglicherweise ein anwaltlicher Fehler unterlaufen ist, der eventuell Vermögensschäden des Mandanten verursacht hat oder auch erst noch verursachen wird (vg. § 153 VVG, § 5 Abs. 2 Nr. 1 AVB).

Verletzungen der versicherungsvertraglichen Obliegenheiten gemäß § 5 AVB führen bei grober Fahrlässigkeit und Kausalität für die Feststellung des Versicherungsfalls oder bei Vorsatz gemäß §§ 6 Abs. 3 VVG, 62 Abs. 2 VVG, 6 AVB zur Leistungsfreiheit des Versicherers. Dabei gilt eine vom Versicherungsnehmer zu entkräftende Vorsatzvermutung."_
http://www.juraforum.de/fuer-anwaelte/anwaltshaftung/anwaltliche-berufshaftpflichtversicherung (auch die Themenübersicht dazu beachten)

Damit ist es jetzt ernster, als er zugeben will.


----------



## dvill (14 Januar 2014)

Eine gute Zusammenfassung bisher und einige Dokumente einschließlich Strafanzeigen:

http://blog.kowabit.de/redtube-abmahnung-die-filmverwertungskette/


----------



## dvill (15 Januar 2014)

http://www.rak-stuttgart.de/index.p...ews]=13&tx_ttnews[year]=2007&cHash=96f4d9c57f


> Das Unterhalten eines virtuellen Büros bzw. virtueller Büroräume ist für Rechtsanwälte aufgrund der Bestimmungen der BRAO weder geeignet noch durchführbar.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (15 Januar 2014)

Die Hamburger Scheinadresse vom U. ist ihm angeblich schon gekündigt worden. Leider sind die RAKammern viel zu unaufmerksam und fast völlig inaktiv, wenn Organe der Rechtspflege aus dem Ruder laufen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (15 Januar 2014)

Auf deren HP wird auch nur noch die Adresse in Regensburg angegeben. Wo haben die denn nun Ihre Zulassung? Hamburg oder Regensburg?


----------



## Reducal (15 Januar 2014)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Auf deren HP wird auch nur noch die Adresse in Regensburg angegeben. Wo haben die denn nun Ihre Zulassung? Hamburg oder Regensburg?


In Nürnberg, siehe Impressum, erster Absatz.


----------



## Vermeer76 (15 Januar 2014)

Ah.. ok.. danke 

Ach ja, bevor ich es vergesse.. mein Fall ist seit dem 1.1.2014 verjährt... freu


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2014)

Das ist Nürnberg

http://www.rak-nbg.de/de/

und das ist die bundesweite Suche:

http://www.rechtsanwaltsregister.org/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1

Suchen und staunen.


----------



## bernhard (15 Januar 2014)

Man setzt sich ab:

http://blog.kowabit.de/redtube-spektakulaere-entwicklung/


> Mit dem Wechsel der Anschrift nach Weisslingen hat jetzt ein beninischer Staatsangehöriger namens D. N. S. C. die Führung der Archive übernommen.


----------



## Goblin (15 Januar 2014)

Man verlässt das sinkende Schiff



> Vieles deutet darauf hin, dass man seitens der Verantwortlichen kalte Füße bekommen hat und sich darum kümmert, aus der Sache herauszukommen. Das Unternehmen war mit seinem Sitz erst kürzlich aus dem Schweizer Bassersdorf in das etwa 15 Kilometer entfernte Weisslingen umgezogen. Seitdem ist auch die Webseite der Firma nicht mehr erreichbar


 
Quelle
http://winfuture.de/news,79781.html


----------



## Antiscammer (15 Januar 2014)

Mal eine doofe Frage. Die Berufshaftpflicht für Anwälte deckt doch m.E. nur Schäden ab, die dem Mandanten entstanden sind - doch wohl aber nicht Vermögensschäden beklagter Parteien. D.h.: m.E. zahlt im vorliegenden Fall die anwaltliche Berufshaftpflicht Schäden, die der Firma "TheArchive" entstanden sind - nicht aber Schäden der Betroffenen. Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden? Außerdem ist grobe Fahrlässigkeit bzw. Mutwilligkeit etc. sowieso ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Hollowlizzy (15 Januar 2014)

Das ist wohl exakt so wie du das erkannt hast, deshalb war der Hinweiß des Anwaltes in dem Inerview auch nichts als Bullsh.. wie alles was er verzapft.


----------



## Teleton (15 Januar 2014)

Müßte man mal nachsehen. Ich glaube die Berufshaftpflicht ist nicht nur zum Schutz der eigenen Mandanten sondern für alle anwaltlichen Fehler die zu einem Schadenersatzanspruch gegen den Anwalt führen. Unabhängig davon bleibt natürlich das Problem der groben Fahrlässigkeit/Vorsatz.
Üblich sind wohl übrigens auch Selbstbeteiligungen von z.B.10% pro Schadensfall oder ein Mindestbetrag.


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2014)

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/jetzt-haben-schweizer-porno-abmahner-chef-aus-afrika-552598


> Drohende Zwangsliquidierung abgewendet
> 
> Der neue Direktor mit Schweizer Wohnsitz ist in der hiesigen Finanzszene ein Unbekannter:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (16 Januar 2014)

Der Laden hatte 2012 keine Einkünfte. Bleibt die Frage, wo der Geldsegen in 2013 plötzlich herkam, um so viele Abmahnungen beauftragen zu können...


----------



## bernhard (16 Januar 2014)

http://www.ksta.de/digital/-abmahn-welle-redtube-hintermaenner-setzen-sich-ab,15938568,25902218.html


> Laut Medienberichten gibt es in der Schweiz erste Ermittlungen wegen bandenmäßigen Computerbetrugs gegen die bisherigen Direktoren, da die Weitergabe von IP-Adressen möglicherweise gegen Schweizer Recht verstößt.


----------



## Vermeer76 (16 Januar 2014)

Ich hoffe die Anwälte bekommen nun auch endlichmal heftig einen auf die Finger, schliesslich ist es bereits der zweite Fall der aufgedeckt wird, wo diese nachweislich Mithelfer und Täter eines Betruges sind. Für sowas sollte den Herrschaften endlich mal deren Lizenz entzogen werden. Sonst werden die immer weiter so machen....


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2014)

http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...bei-der-staatsanwaltschaft-eingegangen-49836/


> Strafanzeige der Kanzlei WBS im Redtube Fall ist bei der Staatsanwaltschaft eingegangen


----------



## dvill (16 Januar 2014)

http://conlegi.de/der-beweis-abmahn...ohne-rechteinhaberschaft-seitens-the-archive/


> Es ist unglaublich, aber wahr: Ein Leser der Conlegi-Beiträge hat uns seine Abmahnung geschwärzt zur Verfügung gestellt.
> 
> Der Zeitpunkt der angeblichen Rechtsverletzung war der 22.07.2013 – was schon verwundert, da im zwischenzeitlich veröffentlichten Lizenzvertrag die zweite Unterschrift erst am 23.07.2013 erfolgte.


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-01/redtube-abmahnungen-archive-untergetaucht/seite-2


> "Der Gewerbebetrieb konnte nicht ermittelt werden."





> Er ist Deutscher und hat neben The Archive einen Musikvertrieb in Offenbach. Erreichen kann man ihn nicht, auf E-Mails antwortet er nicht, sein Handy ist ausgeschaltet. The Archive ist nicht sein einziges Problem.





> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Regensburg untersucht, ob ein betrügerisches Verhalten vorliegt oder nicht und ob er vielleicht Abmahnungen ohne Rechtsgrund verschickte, wie ein Sprecher sagte.


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2014)

http://blog.kowabit.de/redtube-spektakulaere-entwicklung/#more-1377


> 2. Geht wie folgt vor:
> 
> Sucht euch im unteren rechten Bereich das Datum 15.01.2014. In der nächsten Spalte steht eine ID. Klickt auf das SYMBOL hinter der ID. Dann müsste Ihr Namen und eMail angeben und erhaltet ein 11 seitiges Dokument !!!


Sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2014)

Das Gladii-Gutachten:

http://abmahnung-medienrecht.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Gutachten_zur_Software_GLADII_1_1_3.pdf


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...6/urmann-jetzt-ermittelt-auch-regensburg.html


> Jetzt ermittelt auch Regensburg


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (17 Januar 2014)

Erklärt vielleicht ein wenig die Dreistigkeit. Na ja, mit Schutzschirm im Gepäck lässt es sich leichter abmahnen: Klick


----------



## Teleton (17 Januar 2014)

Hmm,das Gutachten liest sich ja doch wie Zauberei, weil angeblich aus der Ferne in die Beziehung von zwei anderen Rechnern eingegriffen werden kann.


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2014)

Das Gutachten beschreibt nicht die Netzwerk-Konfiguration und ist daher weitgehend nutzlos.

Bei zwei benachbarten PC in einem LAN hinter einem DSL-Router reicht ein Paket-Sniffer

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paket-Sniffer

um den Datenverkehr des anderen PCs lückenlos mitzuschneiden. Das würde aber für das tatsächliche Mitschneiden fremder Internetverbindungen nichts bedeuten.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (17 Januar 2014)

Diehl & Partner sind ja noch peinlicher als vermutet:



> Aufgrund seiner Tätigkeit ist Dr. Frank Sch. mit den Technologien der Informationsverarbeitung und Informationsübertragung über das Internet in einem Maß vertraut, welches über das für die vorliegende Untersuchung notwendige Maß weit hinausgeht.



Was vermutet Dr. Sch. wohl, wenn eine Frau auf der Bühne zersägt wird?

Jeder, der einige grundlegende Netzwerk- und Internetkenntnisse hat, muß sich fragen, wie die Software diese eigentlich nicht zugänglichen Daten ermittelt!

Nebelwolf


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2014)

http://www.mueller-roessner.net/akt...are-gladii-113-liegt-nun-im-wortlaut-vor.html


> Die Identität des verfahrensgegenständlichen Portals (Redtube) wird jedoch an keiner Stelle erwähnt. Dem Landgericht war somit zum Zeitpunkt des Erlasses der Gestattungsbeschlüsse gar nicht bekannt, von welchem Portal die Nutzer die jeweiligen Streams abgerufen haben sollen. Dies wäre allerdings Voraussetzung gewesen, um insbesondere die Voraussetzungen nach § 101 Abs. 2 UrhG i.V.m. § 53 Abs. 1 UrhG prüfen zu können. Die Gestattungsanordnungen hätten daher bereits allein aus diesem Grunde in keinem Fall erlassen werden dürfen.


----------



## bernhard (17 Januar 2014)

Zum Gutachten:

http://www.hirntorsionen.ch/2013/12...s-2/#Update-II-vom-17-Januar-2014-Kurzanalyse

http://www.heise.de/tp/blogs/6/155694


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2014)

bernhard schrieb:


> Das Gladii-Gutachten:
> 
> http://abmahnung-medienrecht.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Gutachten_zur_Software_GLADII_1_1_3.pdf


Das ist kein Gutachten, das ist Voodoo.


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2014)

Teleton schrieb:


> Hmm,das Gutachten liest sich ja doch wie Zauberei, weil angeblich aus der Ferne in die Beziehung von zwei anderen Rechnern eingegriffen werden kann.


Mich würden die technischen Hintergründe interessieren. Darauf kommts ja hier gerade an. Dazu steht garnix in dem Schrieb.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> Mich würden die technischen Hintergründe interessieren.


Wieso? Steht doch alles da:



> Die bei den Tests durchgeführten Aktionen beruhen technisch auf üblichen Internet-Technologie, welche beim Einsatz in dem verwendeten Test-Szenario keine Bedenken hinsichtlich etwaigen Gesetzesverstößen erkennen ließen.



Wenn mir das jemand mit einem so beeindruckenden Lebenslauf schreibt, dann sind alle Zweifel ausgeräumt.

Zumindest räumen sie ein, dass ihnen die ominöse Software überhaupt nicht zur Verfügung stand:


> Die Software "GLADII 1.1.3" besitzt ein Web-Interface, zu welchem uns vom Auftraggeber ein Zugang zur Verfügung gestellt wurde.


----------



## BSEsel (17 Januar 2014)

Das die Software nur via Web-Interface zu nutzen war, scheint ja gerade der Witz zu sein. Eine Black Box kann man zwingend nur bedingt beurteilen.

Während man ja beim klassischen Filesharing recht einfach an die IP-Adressen der Downloader kommt, und zumindest was die Erfassung der "Raubkopierer" betrifft, halbwegs auf der sicheren Seite ist (mögliche andere Fehlerquellen beim Erfassen mal außer Acht gelassen), so ist es hier völlig anders.

Die IP-Adressen der Nutzer von Redtube.com sind nur dem Betreiber der Seite bekannt, woher sollte auch ein Dritter wissen, wann jemand gerade einen Stream schauen will. Dazu müsste man dann ja schon permanent den Rechner des Nutzers oder eben den Redtube-Server überwachen. Dies wäre natürlich illegal, ebenso wie die Erlangung der IP-Adresse des späteren Abmahn-Opfers über eine wie auch immer geartete Weiterleitung.

Letztlich eine sehr schwache Konstruktion, die einer genaueren Prüfung nicht standhält. Das wissen jetzt auch die Kölner Richter. Wird interessant sein, zu beobachten, wie man die Kuh vom Eis bekommen will...


----------



## Heiko (17 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> Das die Software nur via Web-Interface zu nutzen war, scheint ja gerade der Witz zu sein. Eine Black Box kann man zwingend nur bedingt beurteilen.



Richtig. Und genau das gehört dann auch rein ins Gutachten.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> Das die Software nur via Web-Interface zu nutzen war, scheint ja gerade der Witz zu sein. Eine Black Box kann man zwingend nur bedingt beurteilen.


Und weil ich nicht weiß, wie das funktioniert, kann ich natürlich auch keine Gesetzesverstöße erkennen.


----------



## BSEsel (17 Januar 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Und weil ich nicht weiß, wie das funktioniert, kann ich natürlich auch keine Gesetzesverstöße erkennen.



Mag schon sein, dass die Kölner Richter aus Unwissenheit über die genaue technische Realisierung, die Anträge durchgewunken haben. Schlimm genug. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass nun irgendwer die Hosen runterlassen muss. Und dann steht der Kaiser ohne Kleider da...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Januar 2014)

Die ganze Geschichte führt unser Rechtssystem in besonderer Weise vor. Ich finde es legitim, wenn Rechteinhaber sich gegen Verletzer zur Wehr setzen können. Aber es darf nicht alleiniges Geschäftsprinzip sein um mit minimalem Aufwand maximale Gewinne zu generieren.

Die Gier und die Dreistigkeit kennen da leider keine Grenzen.


----------



## BSEsel (17 Januar 2014)

Ich denke, es darf überhaupt kein Geschäftsmodell sein. Rechteinhaber sollten die Verwertung Ihrer Werke schützen, und nicht primär Geld durch Abmahnungen verdienen, die zudem in diesem Falle extrem fragwürdig sind.

Das Rechtssystem ist in solchen Fällen, gutwillig betrachtet, deutlich überfordert, und böswillig betrachtet sogar Mithelfer...


----------



## Reinhard (17 Januar 2014)

Irgendwer muss doch diesen Patentspezialisten den Umgang mit dieser geheimnisvollen Software gezeigt haben. Wenn es derselbe war, der die ordnungsgemässe Funktion eidesstattlich versichert hat, dann könnte es auch sein, dass bei dieser Gelegenheit in München gleich auch noch ein "passendes Programm" auf dem Testrechner mitinstalliert wurde, das dann die Daten einfach an das Gladis-Interface durchgereicht hat.
Dann wäre das im Gutachten geschilderte Szenario möglich.

Vielleicht sollten diese "Fachleute" ihre PCs  mal komplett checken (lassen).

Im Übrigen: Ein Gutachten, dass auf Schreibmaschine (im 21. Jahrhundert!)  daherkommt, erinnert mich an  jemanden, dessen Fähigkeiten weit weit über die Möglichkeiten eines Abakus hinausgehen...


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2014)

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/porno-abmahner-chef-betreibungen-am-hals-553743


> Nun hat die Firma einen neuen Direktor aus Afrika. Der sammelt Betreibungen wie andere Cumulus-Punkte.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Januar 2014)

In welchem Callcenter hat der neue The-Archive-Chef gearbeitet? Ist das bekannt?


----------



## dvill (17 Januar 2014)

"Sie können sicher sein, dass es in den nächsten Tagen noch weitere wahrheitsgemäße Informationen gibt,"

Viel Wahrheit gab es in der Tat, aber keine schöne und keine erhellende, was wirklich geschah.

Der Zitierte könnte viel beitragen. Warum ist der jetzt so still? Wo ist das Geld? Es besteht Verdunkelungsgefahr.


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2014)

http://www.n-tv.de/technik/Redtube-Abmahner-tauchen-ab-article12099481.html


> Dass in dem Gutachten nicht steht, wie die IP-Adressen legal ermittelt werden konnten, ist nicht erstaunlich, Experten halten dies schlicht für unmöglich. Der Sachverständige müsste dies eigentlich wissen, schließlich behauptet er, er sei "mit den Technologien der Informationsverarbeitung und Informationsübertragung über das Internet in einem Maß vertraut, welches über das für die vorliegende Untersuchung notwendige Maß weit hinausgeht." Udo Vetter vom "law blog" bemerkt dazu: "Ich vermute, mit dem Satz hat er sich keinen Gefallen getan."


----------



## dvill (18 Januar 2014)

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...ngt-porno-abmahner-in-bedraengnis-1.1866025-2


> Lücken und Widersprüche
> 
> Man muss weder Jurist noch Techniker sein, um die Lücken und Widersprüche des zwölf Seiten langen Textes zu erkennen.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (18 Januar 2014)

Chrisitan Bütikofer hat interessantes über den neuen Besitzer von the archive  zu berichten:

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/porno-abmahner-chef-betreibungen-am-hals-553743

"D. hat in den Akten Verlustscheine im Umfang von mehreren tausend Franken. Das heisst: Gläubiger versuchten bei ihm erfolglos Geld einzutreiben. "


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

http://www.danisch.de/blog/2014/01/18/redtube-massenabmahnungen-das-murks-gutachten/


> Und wir erfahren, dass die Kanzlei im »gewerblichen Rechtsschutz« tätig ist. Also für Rechteinhaber. Schreiben sie ja auch selbst. Und damit ist sie befangen und hätte so ein Gutachten schon deshalb nicht erstellen dürfen bzw. das Gutachten wäre nicht gerichtsverwertbar. Die sind offenkundig befangen, und es stinkt nach Gegenseitigkeitsgutachten. Warum ist das niemandem aufgefallen?





> Grober Gutachterfehler: Er schreibt unten, Seite 10, Nr. 5, dass er dabei keine Gesetzesverstöße feststellen konnte. Sowas darf ein Gutachter nicht, denn das ist nicht seine Aufgabe, sondern die des Richters.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2014)

Natürlich ist der "Gutachter" befangen, er wurde ja auch vom vermeintlichen Rechteinhaber beauftragt. Insofern verstehe ich das Problem da offen gestanden nicht. Mit der Argumentation könnte man jeden Anwalt aus dem Gerichtssaal kegeln: Die kriegen ja auch noch Geld dafür. Ich sehe das Problem eher beim erkennenden Gericht. Die müssen da entsprechend kritisch dran gehen, weil die Betroffenen bei der bisherigen Praxis vor den Auskunftsbeschlüssen keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, rechtliches Gehör zu erhalten. Bereits da sollte man sich eigentlich zur Wehr setzen können.

Was mich an dem Wisch des Patentanwalts befremdet, sind die chronologischen Ungereimtheiten:
Der schreibt über Testdownloads und einem Zugang zum Webinterface einer ominösen Software im Dezember 2012, datiert seine Ergüsse auf den 22.03.2013 , schreibt Gutachten drüber und die Firma, die sich für die wundersame Software verantwortlich zeichnet, existiert seit dem 21.03.2013.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

Bei Dokumenten, die vor Gericht vorgelegt werden, gilt die Wahrheitspflicht:

http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/138.html

Wenn ein Gutachter, der sich nach eigener Auskunft gut auskennt, bei Streaming wahrheitswidrig von "Download" spricht, um einem Interesse seines Auftraggebers zu folgen, dann wird der Gutachter nach meiner Überzeugung der Wahrheitspflicht nicht gerecht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Gutachter sich dieser Umstände bewusst war.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2014)

Sicher?

Das ist doch insofern bereits problematisch, als man da keine einheitlichen Definitionen für findet. Der verfassende Patentanwalt hat diese Klippen in seinem Schrieb ja durch auslassen aller relevanten Details umschifft. Ich würde ohnehin ein Stück weiter differenzieren zwischen Stream, Download und progressive Download. Und je nachdem, welcher Definition man sich bedient, werden beim Stream keinerlei Daten physisch zwischengespeichert.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

Ich bin ganz sicher. Ein Anwalt muss das wissen. Er muss nicht Fakten, die seinem Auftraggeber nicht gefallen, breit hervorheben.

Durch bewusstes Weglassen darf aber nichts Unwahres folgen.

Das Gutachten ist schon deshalb für mich wertlos, weil es die Software Gladii nicht eindeutig identifiziert. Prüfsummen, Hash-Werte usw. hätten die Programmversion fixiert. Nichts von allem ist erwähnt. Nicht einmal eine Hardcopy vom Webinterface.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2014)

Also ich bin mir sicher, das die von Urmann angesprochene Streaming-Problematik bisher rechtlich als Neuland einzustufen ist. Das zeigt auch die Stellungnahme auf die kleine Anfrage im Bundestag dazu. Insofern ist es müßig über die Verwendung von Begrifflichkeiten zu diskutieren, für die es weder im allgemeinen noch im juristischen Sprachgebrauch eine einheitliche Definition gibt.

Das Schreiben des Patentanwalts würde ich nicht als Gutachten qualifizieren. Amüsant finde ich den Teil, wo er die Möglichkeit einer Ausgabe des Testergebnisses als CSV- oder PDF-Datei beschreibt. Anstatt diese dann der Einfachheit halber beizufügen und dem geneigten Leser die Möglichkeit zu geben, diese in Augenschein zu nehmen, beschreibt er doch tatsächlich deren Inhalt. Gelinde gesagt halte ich das für eine Beleidigung der Intelligenz aller Leser.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der "Gutachter" befangen, er wurde ja auch vom vermeintlichen Rechteinhaber beauftragt.


Auch ein Parteigutachter muss ordentliche Arbeit machen und objektiv nachvollziehbar arbeiten. Das hat nix mit seinem Auftraggeber zu tun.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (19 Januar 2014)

Ich denke, darüber sind wir uns einig: Das taugt nicht als Gutachten, weil es wed


Heiko schrieb:


> Auch ein Parteigutachter muss ordentliche Arbeit machen und objektiv nachvollziehbar arbeiten. Das hat nix mit seinem Auftraggeber zu tun.


Ich sehe das nicht anders. Letztendlich ist das Schreiben kein Gutachten, sondern viel mehr eine Gefälligkeit gegenüber dem Auftraggeber, in dem auch noch Schlussfolgerungen gezogen werden, zu denen eigentlich das Gericht kommen müsste, dem es vorgelegt wurde.

Und genau darin liegt doch die wahre Peinlichkeit. Ich könnte einen Haufen Kinderreime mit "Gutachten" überschreiben und mit der Konklusion schließen, dass alles bestens funktioniert und sich im Rahmen gesetzlicher Vorgaben bewegt. Dann muss ich noch den Dummen finden, der das für bare Münze nimmt und alles wird gut. Alle Fragen, die hier aufgeworfen wurden, hätten sich die Menschen stellen müssen, die sich berufsbedingt mit der Angelegenheit befassen mussten.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Wenn ein Gutachter, der sich nach eigener Auskunft gut auskennt, bei Streaming wahrheitswidrig von "Download" spricht, um einem Interesse seines Auftraggebers zu folgen, dann wird der Gutachter nach meiner Überzeugung der Wahrheitspflicht nicht gerecht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass der Gutachter sich dieser Umstände bewusst war.


Ich bin nicht sicher, dass das so klar ist, wie Du es gerade darstellst. Ich denke eher, man muss eine Definition von "Download" zugrunde legen.
Wenn man sich im Netz umschaut wird "Download" teilweise "nur" mit der Datenübertragung vom Server zum Client definiert. Andere legen Wert darauf, dass die Datei nach dem Download komplett am Client liegen muss. 
In dem Zusammenhang ist das schon ein wichtiger Unterschied.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

Das ist so oder so Sache des Gutachtens, die Begriffe zu definieren oder geläufige Begriffe fachgerecht und trennscharf einzusetzen.

Nach allgemeinem Sprachgebrauch führt ein Download zu einer Datei, die im Zielsystem nutzbar ist. Wie zwischen einem Streaming-Dienst und einem Vorort-Player die Daten ausgetauscht werden, ist dem Endanwender im allgemeinen nicht zugänglich. Insbesondere findet er nicht eine Datei vor mit einem für ihn wiederholt abspielbaren Dateiformat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Das Gutachten ist schon deshalb für mich wertlos


Es hat doch funktioniert. Mal dahingesponnen: In Täuschungsabsicht diente es zur Irreführung des Gerichtes, das daraufhin eine Entscheidung gefällt hat, die direkt das Vermögen der Betroffenen schädigt. Also quasi eine Art Betrug unter Zuhilfenahme des Gerichtes (als "Getäuschtem in der Mitte"). Die Bereicherungsabsicht hat Urmann öffentlich zugegeben...
Das Unfassbarste: es hat ja funktioniert! Nicht die Richter haben den Unfug erkannt, sondern die Betroffenen (teils mit Unterstützung). U&C agierten nicht als Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger - sondern missbrauchten mal eben Göttin Justizia, die offenbar so viele Augenbinden trug, dass sie gar nicht mitgekriegt hat, dass sie mal eben ordentlich gef* [im britischen Usus des Wortes] wurde 

Großes Kino in deutschen Gerichten.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2014)

Es ist aber sicher nicht von jedem Richter zu erwarten, dass er die technischen Zusammenhänge von Internetaktionen (egal, welche) komplett durchschaut. Wenn dem so wäre, bräuchte man keine Sachverständigen mehr.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Januar 2014)

Richter sind Menschen und dürfen genauso Fehler machen wie alle anderen. Nur müssen sie fast nie die Konsequenzen dafür tragen. Schicke Sache...
Arbeitszeitvorgaben von z.B. 15 min./Fall sind aber auch nicht förderlich für gewissenhafte Einarbeitung in komplexe Themen, vor allem wenn Antragsteller mal eben 1/4 des Internets ausdrucken und kiloweise Papier auf dem Richtertisch liegen.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

Ein Richter dürfte aber schon folgenden Zusammenhang begreifen können:

Wenn man zur Identifikation eines Filmes einen eindeutigen Hashwert verwendet, weil ein Dateiname nicht eindeutig ist, dann muss auch ein Programm durch irgend etwas eindeutig identifizierbar sein.

Der Programmname ist flüchtig und beliebig. Wie kann man zuordnen, welche Programmversion im Gutachten betrachtet wird und welche beim Aufzeichnen von IP-Adressen der Verbraucher?

Ein ganz einfacher Klopper ist: Im Gutachten werden drei Streamingseiten explizit genannt. Bei den Abmahnungen war es ein anderer Streaming-Dienst. Wer garantiert, dass die Ergebnisse des Gutachtens übertragbar sind?

Dass die Namen verschieden sind, merkt jeder durch Lesen in weniger als 15 Minuten.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

http://bundespresseportal.de/baden-...ahnindustrie-muss-einhalt-geboten-werden.html


> „Die Abmahnindustrie setzt mit überzogen angesetzten Streitwerten bewusst auf die Unkenntnis und Unsicherheit der abgemahnten Personen, die oftmals aus Angst vor einem Gerichtsverfahren das Vergleichsangebot bezahlen“


Dann auch bitte Taten folgen lassen.


----------



## Reinhard (19 Januar 2014)

Ein bisschen Unterhaltung zwischendurch:
SemperVideo: "Abmahnung wg. Porn-Stream: Das Gutachten"


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2014)

In der Weglassung wichtiger, für den Sachverhalt wesentlicher Tatsachen kann eine Täuschungsabsicht zu sehen sein. Speziell in einem Gutachten. 

Auch der § 263 StGB spricht von der "Erregung eines Irrtums" durch "Entstellung oder Unterdrückung wahrer Tatsachen". 

Die gerichtliche Vorlage eines "Gutachtens", in dem der "Gutachter", der sich selbst als berufserfahren und als "sachkundig weit mehr als nötig" beweihräuchert, wichtige Tatsachen auslässt, die für die Beurteilung des Sachverhalts zwingend notwendig wären, ist Prozessbetrug im Sinne des § 263 StGB.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

Der erste Schachcomputer der Welt war ein Mensch:

http://www.matthes-seitz-berlin.de/buch/wolfgang-von-kempelen-mensch-in-der-maschine.html

Unser Gutachter hätte also zweifelsfrei aufgrund umfassender Kenntnisse bestätigt, dass die Maschine fehlerfrei funktioniert.

Im konkreten Fall reicht es aus, einen Systemadministrator bei den Portalbetreibern abends die Logfiles mitbringen zu lassen und schon kann die neue Software Wunderdinge wie in fremde Verbindungen einzudringen.

Man kann auch durch die Werbeschnittstelle den Verkehr auf eigene Server umleiten und das Zugriffsprotokoll dort auswerten.

Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten hinter den Kulissen.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten hinter den Kulissen.


Die Frage ist nur ob man diese auch dafür nutzen darf und ob sie beweiskräftig sind.


----------



## Nanni (19 Januar 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Amüsant finde ich den Teil, wo er die Möglichkeit einer Ausgabe des Testergebnisses als CSV- oder PDF-Datei beschreibt. Anstatt diese dann der Einfachheit halber beizufügen und dem geneigten Leser die Möglichkeit zu geben, diese in Augenschein zu nehmen, ...



Das sehe ich genauso. Entweder man legt die Protokolle dem Prüfbericht bei (was sowieso zwingend erforderlich wäre, um die Glaubhaftigkeit zu erhöhen).
Oder man gibt einen Link/Internetadresse an, um die Aussage überprüfen zu können.


----------



## dvill (19 Januar 2014)

http://kosmologelei.wordpress.com/2013/12/21/hausbesuch-beim-porno-abmahner/


> Er sagt nur: „Also auf jeden Fall war ich in einem Büro, da hat mehr als eine Person gearbeitet, ich würde mal sagen, 20 Leute mindestens, mehrere Büros, mehrere Leute.“ Und wo war das? „Ich war beim Mandanten.“


Soviel zur Glaubwürdigkeit des Organs der Rechtspflege.

PS: Ich könnte mir ein Treffen in Offenbach vorstellen:

http://www.journal-frankfurt.de/jou...ffenbacher-Spur-der-Porno-Abmahner-20516.html


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (19 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> http://kosmologelei.wordpress.com/2013/12/21/hausbesuch-beim-porno-abmahner/
> 
> Soviel zur Glaubwürdigkeit des Organs der Rechtspflege.



Ach? Dann war der also in San Jose? Das kann man ja leicht überprüfen.
Viel böser der Satz hier: „Irgendwie war es, als habe es immer einen Schutzschirm für Herrn Urmann und alle, die mit ihm zusammengearbeitet haben, gegeben. Als wir uns von ihm getrennt haben war es damit vorbei.“
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.regensburg-digital.de/uc...regensburg-porno-abmahner-im-glueck/20122013/


----------



## Hollowlizzy (19 Januar 2014)

Hollowlizzy schrieb:


> Schadenersatzanspruch: Bleiben Redtube-Nutzer trotzdem auf den Kosten sitzen?
> 
> Naja, gelohnt hat sich das allemale bei geschätzten 2-3Millionen, und kaum Risiko wirklich was zurück zahlen zu müssen. Strafrechtlich wird das 2-3 Jahre dauern und dann kommen auch nur die Strohmänner dran, wenn nicht wie bei KVR vorher eingestellt wird. Urmann wird sowieso sagen was er schon gesagt hat, er hat aufgrund von rechtskräftigen Beschlüssem abgemahnt, und wer will ihm nachweisen, das er von all dem wusste Sebastian wird sich auf das Gutachten beziehen das ihm vorlag. Diehl & Partner haben ja nur ein Gutachten erstellt. Wer sollte also strafrechtlich dran kommen?



Was ich damals vergaß zu schreiben, alle anderen Beteiligten werden sich in Luft auflösen, und das Gericht sucht nach einem Weg das Ganze ohne Gesichtsverlußt  zu benden


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Januar 2014)

Es handelt sich nicht um ein Gutachten, sondern um eine reine Gefälligkeitsschreibselei. Lächerlich, nichtssagend, zum Fremdschämen bestens geeignet.



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Man kann auch durch die Werbeschnittstelle den Verkehr auf eigene Server umleiten und das Zugriffsprotokoll dort auswerten.


Genau das wurde aber von Dampfplauderer Urmann heftigst bestritten. Es wurde bestritten, dass a) mit Weiterleitungen bzw. embedded frames und b) mit Werbebannern gearbeitet wird. Dabei wäre gerade das "übliche Internet-Technologie".

Dass die Logeinträge von Redtube kommen, wird ebenfalls nicht nur von Urmann, sondern (glaubhaft) von Redtube selbst bestritten.

Das "Gutachten" geht auf die Frage, wie und wo die IP-Adressen geloggt werden, wohlweislich überhaupt erst gar nicht ein. Wenn es sich jedoch so zugetragen haben sollte, wie von  Urmann behauptet (also: keine Weiterleitung, keine embedded frames, keine Banner...), und wenn auch Redtube selbst nicht die Quelle war - dann kann es sich technisch gesehen nur um eine man-in-the-middle-Attacke handeln. Es sei denn, man schwört auf esoterische Glaskugeltechnologie - für einen Patentanwalt mit Kenntnissen "über alle Maßen und mehr als nötig" möglicherweise sogar auch noch denkbar. Jedenfalls kann der Herr Patentanwalt diesen Kappes seiner Friseuse weismachen, nicht aber einer Community aus Netzwerkspezialisten, IT-Fachleuten, Technikern und informierten Laien, für die das Internet eben kein "Neuland" mehr ist. Der glaubt wohl, er habe es hier deutschlandweit mit gernzdebilen Halbidioten zu tun, denen man ruhig erzählen könne, man müsse am Auto die Bremsen ölen, damit die nicht mehr so garstig quietschen.

Die man-in-the-middle-Attacke wäre zum einen natürlich bei weitem keine "übliche Internet-Technologie" mehr, weil man hierzu technische Voraussetzungen bräuchte, die ansonsten am ehesten den technisch hochgerüsteten Geheimdiensten zur Verfügung stehen. Die man-in-the-middle-Attacke ist hoch komplex und benötigt den direkten technischen Zugriff auf die Kabelverbindungen zwischen Routern und Servern. Eine Schweizer Hinterhofbriefkastenfirma wird das nicht bewerkstelligen können. Zudem wäre dies auch noch strafbar im Sinne des "Ausspähens von Daten". Denn hier würden ja ohne Anlass sämtliche IP-Adressen protokolliert, die Verbindung mit dem Server aufnehmen - auch wenn gar nicht der streitgegenständlichen Film betrachtet wird. Und gemäß ständiger Rechtsprechung gelten IP-Adressen als persönliche, schützenswerte Daten unter dem BDSG.

Wenn es aber doch entweder eine Weiterleitung oder Werbebanner oder iFrames waren (wofür vieles spricht und wofür es bisher keine andere plausible Erklärung gibt) - dann stellt sich die Frage, warum das Gutachten hierauf nicht weiter eingeht. Ein Gutachter, der für sich selbst so hervorragende Sachkunde reklamiert, müsste wissen, dass es sich genau hierbei um die Kernfrage des gesamten Gutachtens handelt.

Wenn es aber eine Weiterleitung oder iFrames gewesen sein sollten - dann kämen wir hier wiederum in die Bereiche der Strafbarkeit hinein. Denn das würde bedeuten, dass der Abmahner selbst die streitgegenständlichen Dateien bei redtube hochgeladen hätte, und dass er selbst es war, der die Betroffenen durch iFrames oder Weiterleitungen auf die Filmchenseite gelotst hätte. Skrupelloser ginge es wohl nicht mehr. Das entspricht von der kriminellen Energie her dem Fall, dass ein Besitzer einer uralten, kaputten, aber vollkaskoversicherten Karre alle Türen offenstehen und den Zündschlüssel stecken lässt, damit nur ja die Karre endlich geklaut wird und man den Schaden der Versicherung melden kann. Es wäre Betrug in Reinform, banden- und gewerbsmäßig.

Unter diesem Aspekt wird klar, warum der Schlechtachter dieser Frage ausweicht wie dem heißen Brei. Egal, auf welche Variante er sich festgelegt hätte: es wäre das direkte Eingeständnis krimineller Handlungen gewesen. Und dann wäre sein Schlusssatz, es gäbe "keinerlei rechtliche und technische Bedenken" gegen die Vorgehensweise, gleich doppelt absurd. Er konnte gar nicht anders, als so einen nebulösen Mist zu schreiben. Ansonsten hätte er seinen Auftraggeber direkt ans Messer geliefert.

Ein Richter am Landgericht muss jedoch nicht zwangsläufig über ausreichende Sachkenntnis verfügen, um dieses schäbige Spiel durchschauen zu können. Er muss sich im Endeffekt auf den Gutachter verlassen können, der eigentlich dann aber auch für sein Gequatsche eidesstattlich geradesteht.

In der Weglassung und Entstellung wichtiger Fakten (eben der Tatsachen, dass der eigentliche technische Vorgang der IP-Adress-Ermittlung nicht überprüft werden konnte, und vor allem der Tatsache, *das es sich eben gerade nicht um einen klassischen "Download" gehandelt hat,* sondern um Streaming mit lediglich *flüchtiger Speicherung*...) begeht der Gutachter eine bewusste Irreführung und Täuschung des Gerichts.

Es handelt sich um Prozessbetrug in Reinform.

Die Tatsache, dass immerhin zwei Kammern am LG Köln diesen Betrugsversuch auf Anhieb durchschaut haben und andere Kammern jedoch leider nicht, tut hier meines Erachtens in letzter Konsequenz nichts zur Sache.

Der Gutachter hat es bewusst darauf angelegt, mit seinem irreführenden Gefasel von einem "Download" das Gericht zu täuschen. Der Unterschied zwischen Download und Streaming muss ihm, der sich selbst ach solch überragender Kenntnisse von Internet und Netzwerkttechnik berühmt, klar gewesen sein, als er diesen Mist aufgesetzt und unterschrieben hat.

Für diesen Mist hat er jetzt geradezustehen. Und mit ihm die Kanzlei.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2014)

Über die technischen Aspekte dieser Nummer lässt sich leider nur spekulieren. Die Einbettung der Videos auf eigens eingerichteten Vertipper-Domains halte ich für die plausibelste Erklärung – Allerdings ist es nach wie vor nur Spekulation.

Was die Begrifflichkeiten und deren Unterschiede betrifft, ist bereits weiter vorne darüber diskutiert worden. Auf der sicheren Seite wäre der Gutachter gewesen, wenn er die verwendeten Termini schlicht und ergreifend definiert hätte, um da Missverständnissen aus dem Weg zu gehen. Hat er aber nicht -. Deswegen von einer bewussten Täuschung des Gerichts auszugehen, halte ich für weit überzogen. Nicht zuletzt noch aus einem weiteren Grund:

Den Zweck seines Werks beschreibt er ja in der Einführung. Ich würde vermuten, dass er zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung des Schreibens kein Bewusstsein dafür hatte, dass es bei Gericht vorgelegt werden würde um damit Auskunftsbeschlüsse zu erwirken. Viel mehr liest es sich so, als ob es als Kaufargument für mögliche Interessenten dienen soll: Es funktioniert und ist legal. Letzteres muss man einem Gericht nicht erklären...

Wenn sich da jemand an die Nase fassen muss, ist es sicherlich die Person, die das Schreiben bei Gericht vorgelegt hat. Und eben diejenigen, die daraufhin die Auskunftsbeschlüsse ausgefertigt haben.


----------



## Hippo (20 Januar 2014)

Ob sich aber so viele vertippt haben?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Ob sich aber so viele vertippt haben?


Möglichkeiten den Traffic darüber zu leiten gibt es reichlich.


----------



## garfield335 (20 Januar 2014)

Warum sagen sie hier fast alle Schreiber, dass es kein Download war?
Ein Download ist eine Server-Client übertragen von Daten.


Was mit den Daten passiert, wie oder wo abgespeichert werden, oder auch nicht. Das hat damit ja nichts zu tun. 
Das kann sowieso nur nachprüfen, indem man dien Computer des Clients beschlagnahmt.


----------



## garfield335 (20 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> ....



Eine Weiterleitung ist auch eine man-in-the-middle Attacke.  
Sogenannte "Phishing" Seiten die das Aussehen von redtube kopieren und beim klicken auf ein video auf redtube weiterleiten wären auch denkbar.


----------



## Heiko (20 Januar 2014)

garfield335 schrieb:


> Warum sagen sie hier fast alle Schreiber, dass es kein Download war?
> Ein Download ist eine Server-Client übertragen von Daten.
> 
> 
> ...


Das genau ist eben nicht so klar, wie Du das darstellst. Schau Dich mal im Netz um. Da gibts verschiedene Definitionen.

Die Frage ist, ob man die Definition davon abhängig macht, dass nach dem Download die Datei auch vollständig auf dem Client vorliegt. Das ist wohl das, was die meisten unter "Download" verstehen würden. Ein reines Streaming, bei dem am Ende keine Dateien auf dem Client liegen, wäre gemäß dieser Definition eben kein "Download", sondern im Unterschied dazu eben "Streaming".
Der "Download" mit der Datei am Client wäre als ein klassisches Kopieren übers Netz. Das Streaming wohl eher nicht und damit dann auch nicht relevant für den Bereich des Urheberrechts.


----------



## dvill (20 Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-01/redtube-gutachten-gladii/seite-2


> Zumindest einige Richter also haben erkannt, dass das Gutachten nicht belegt, was die Abmahner behaupteten. Andere ließen sich übertölpeln.
> 
> Nicht das Gutachten und der Gutachter waren das Problem. Das Problem ist der Auftraggeber – dessen Namen S. nicht nennen will.


----------



## Antiscammer (20 Januar 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Den Zweck seines Werks beschreibt er ja in der Einführung. Ich würde vermuten, dass er zum Zeitpunkt der Erstellung des Schreibens kein Bewusstsein dafür hatte, dass es bei Gericht vorgelegt werden würde um damit Auskunftsbeschlüsse zu erwirken. Viel mehr liest es sich so, als ob es als Kaufargument für mögliche Interessenten dienen soll: Es funktioniert und ist legal. Letzteres muss man einem Gericht nicht erklären...



Aus meiner Sicht ist diese Annahme lebensfremd. Die Ermittlung der IP-Adressen erfolgt ja nun nicht zum Selbstzweck, sondern damit soll Geld verdient werden. Um dieses Geld zu verdienen (durch die Abmahnungen), dient das "Gutachten" als Argumentationshilfe. Gegenüber wem? Der Auftraggeber muss nicht erst davon überzeugt werden, dass sein Krempel funktioniert (wie auch immer...). Das weiß der selbst. 

Letztendlich ist das aber unerheblich. Die Begrifflichkeiten "Download" und "Streaming" müssen auch beileibe nicht erst "definiert" werden, sondern es handelt sich dabe um völlig andere technische Vorgänge, die der Fachwelt nun schon jahrelang bekannt sind und die einem "über alle Maßen und mehr als nötig" sachkundigen Fachmann geläufig sein müssten. Streaming gibt es nun nicht erst seit gestern, und die technische Abgrenzung gebenüber dem Download ist sonnenklar: Streaming = flüchtige temporäre Kopie, und das auch noch bruchstückhaft. 

Wenn er als selbsternannter Fachmann (falsch) von einem "Download" spricht, dann verfolgt er damit eine Täuschungsabsicht durch Verzerren wahrer Tatsachen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (20 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wenn er als selbsternannter Fachmann (falsch) von einem "Download" spricht, dann verfolgt er damit eine Täuschungsabsicht durch Verzerren wahrer Tatsachen.


Wen will er denn täuschen?


----------



## garfield335 (20 Januar 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das genau ist eben nicht so klar, wie Du das darstellst. Schau Dich mal im Netz um. Da gibts verschiedene Definitionen.
> 
> Die Frage ist, ob man die Definition davon abhängig macht, dass nach dem Download die Datei auch vollständig auf dem Client vorliegt. Das ist wohl das, was die meisten unter "Download" verstehen würden. Ein reines Streaming, bei dem am Ende keine Dateien auf dem Client liegen, wäre gemäß dieser Definition eben kein "Download", sondern im Unterschied dazu eben "Streaming".
> Der "Download" mit der Datei am Client wäre als ein klassisches Kopieren übers Netz. Das Streaming wohl eher nicht und damit dann auch nicht relevant für den Bereich des Urheberrechts.



Ob der Klient eine Datei speichert nach dem er die Daten empfangen hat. Kann man nicht feststellen. Ausser man hat Zugriff aufs Client System.
Ich kann auch Daten die über Streaming gesendet werden mitschneiden und abspeichern, solange es sich um Musik und Bilder und Videos handelt.

Die Programmlogik auf dem Server, die den Stream verschickt kann man natürlich so nicht kopieren.


----------



## alsirights (21 Januar 2014)

Hier gibt es den letzten Stand der Debatte in einer Diskussion auf DRadio Wissen: 

*Der letzte Stand zu Redtube-Abmahnungen, Urmann + Collegen, The Archive AG und itGuards: Mediengespräch bei DRadio Wissen*


----------



## Antiscammer (21 Januar 2014)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Wen will er denn täuschen?



Es ist lebensfremd, anzunehmen, dass sein "Gutachten" für etwas anderes verwendet werden sollte als zur Vorlage bei Gericht. Ansonsten hätte er den Schriebs auch nicht "Gutachten" genannt, sondern z.B. "Funktionsprotokoll" oder "Testbericht" etc.

Wenn er aber von vornherein davon ausgehen musste, dass der Schriebs vor Gericht verwendet werden würde (und der wurde ja tatsächlich auch dem Gericht vorgelegt, wenn auch erst auf Nachfrage der zwei Kammern des LG Köln), dann muss ihm klar gewesen sein, dass er im Rahmen eines streitigen Verfahrens zugunsten seiner Auftraggeber das Gericht täuschen kann. Das hat er zumindest billigend in Kauf genommen.

Auffallend ist auch, dass er das Gutachten nicht in Form einer eidesstattlichen Erklärung abgegeben hat. Insofern wiegen Falschaussagen strafrechtlich natürlich nicht so schwer, Strafbarkeit kann aber trotzdem vorliegen.

Gerade die Tatsache, dass er als Anwalt auf die für solche Gutachten meines Wissens übliche Form der eidesstattlichen Erklärung wohlweislich verzichtet, zeigt, dass er ganz genau wusste, was da im Busch war und auf welchem schlüpfrigen Untergrund er da wandelt.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist lebensfremd, anzunehmen, dass sein "Gutachten" für etwas anderes verwendet werden sollte als zur Vorlage bei Gericht.


Das halte ich offen gestanden für lebensfremd.

Guck mal hier:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutachten


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Begriff „Gutachten“ ist weder eine geschützte Bezeichnung, noch hat er eine besonders herausgehobene prozessrechtliche Bedeutung.


----------



## firefoxfan (21 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist lebensfremd, anzunehmen, dass sein "Gutachten" für etwas anderes verwendet werden sollte als zur Vorlage bei Gericht. Ansonsten hätte er den Schriebs auch nicht "Gutachten" genannt, sondern z.B. "Funktionsprotokoll" oder "Testbericht" etc.
> .




Hier nimmt er selbst Stellung dazu.

Sein Auftraggeber wollte geprüft haben 





> ob es mittels der Software "GLADII 1.1.3" möglich ist, zweifelsfrei zu ermitteln, von welcher IP-Adresse wann und wie lange auf drei vom Auftraggeber konkret benannte und über das Internet bereitgestellte Videodateien zugegriffen wird.





> Dieser Umfang des Gutachtens, der auf Seite 2/12 des Gutachtens auch explizit angegeben wird, wurde vom Auftraggeber festgelegt.



Ja, Herr Gutachter, es bleiben immer noch viele Fragen offen.

Haben Sie die Zugriffe Ihres eigenen Clients beobachtet? Oder wildfremde ? Könnten Sie das auf Ihrer Webseite ausführen ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Januar 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsche_uneidliche_Aussage


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die falsche uneidliche Aussage stellt auch die unwahren Aussagen unter Strafe, die ohne Eid *vor Gericht oder einer anderweitig zuständigen Stelle* abgelegt werden.



Der Verfasser des Gutachtens hat sich und seiner Kanzlei beileibe keinen Gefallen getan. Aber ganz sicher hat er nicht vor Gericht ausgesagt. Seine Ausführungen wurden von einem Dritten genutzt, um die Auskunftsbeschlüsse zu erwirken. Insofern macht es absolut überhaupt keinen Sinn, da seitenweise drauf rumzureiten und ihm immer wieder Falschaussage und Schlimmeres zu unterstellen. Entschuldigt, aber da geht die Fantasie mit euch durch...


----------



## hauseltr (22 Januar 2014)

Es zeigt sich mal wieder, das *"Gutachter" *nicht unbedingt gut sind. Die Bezeichnung *"Schlechtachter"* gibt es leider nicht, wäre aber für manche dieser "Fachidioten" angesagt. Das zeigt sich mal wieder deutlich.


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2014)

hauseltr schrieb:


> Es zeigt sich mal wieder, das *"Gutachter" *nicht unbedingt gut sind. Die Bezeichnung *"Schlechtachter"* gibt es leider nicht, wäre aber für manche dieser "Fachidioten" angesagt. Das zeigt sich mal wieder deutlich.


Ich kann Deine Haltung nicht unbedingt nach vollziehen. Ich vermute, dass sie aus kompletter Unkenntnis der Zusammenhänge entstanden ist. Ich halts da eher mit dem guten Herrn Nuhr.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Januar 2014)

Gutachten begegnen uns auch in der Zahnbürstenwerbung.

Wie viele Leute würden vor Kauf einer Zahnbürste das Gutachten anfordern, mit dem geworben wurde? Wer würde sich beschweren, dass das  Gutachten nicht dazu geeignet ist, im Streitfall vor Gericht substantiierte Einwendungen zu ermöglichen? Genau das passiert hier im Moment.

Offensichtlich gehen die meisten davon aus, dass dieses Gutachten dazu dienen sollte, die Arbeitsweise der Software von A bis Z unter einem kritischen Kontext so zu durchleuchten, dass den abgemahnten Opfern die Möglichkeit eröffnet ist, ihr Recht auf rechtliches Gehör wahrzunehmen.

Und genau da liegt eben der Denkfehler. Das Gutachten leistet genau das, was der Auftraggeber zu den Bedingungen geprüft haben will, die er selbst vorgibt. Es ist sinnfrei, dem Gutachter hier Täuschung des Gerichts vorzuwerfen, weil er das Gutachten weder einem Gericht vorgelegt hat, noch war das Gericht sein Auftraggeber. Es wurde lediglich dafür genutzt, den Parteivortrag zu untermauern und da sollte man auf den Antragsteller blicken, der das Gutachten für seine Zwecke genutzt hat.

Eine Ungereimtheit gibt es aber tatsächlich: In Auftrag gegeben wurde das Gutachten von einer Firma, die seit dem 21.03.2013 offiziell existiert. Es ist datiert auf den 22.03.2013 und beschreibt Vorgänge, die im Dezember 2012 stattgefunden haben. Ich kann keine Aussage darüber treffen, ob das in Ordnung ist.

Aber es lässt mich zumindest vermuten, dass Gutachter davon ausgegangen ist, sein Gutachten würde dafür genutzt, möglichen Interessenten der Software oder Dienstleistung ein Kaufargument an die Hand zu geben.


----------



## hauseltr (22 Januar 2014)

Es geht in meiner Einlassung um Gutachter im Generellen, nicht nur um den Fall hier!

Du musst meine Einstellung auch nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen. Ich kenne allein 3 Fälle, wo Gutachter nachweislich schlechte "Gutachten" abgegeben haben. Davon ein Gutachten vor Gericht, das von völliger Unkenntnis des Gutachters sprach. Dabei ging es um den Verkauf von Motorradrahmen. Einzelne Motorradrahmen wurden lt. Gutachter nicht gehandelt. Ich konnte sofort an Hand von entsprechenden Annoncen (ca. 20) in einer Zeitschrift nachweisen, dass dieser Gutachter völlig daneben lag. Es ging dabei um den Freund meines Sohnes, der sich wegen diesem Gutachten eine Vorstrafe wegen Diebstahls eingehandelt hätte.


----------



## Heiko (22 Januar 2014)

Ich kann Dir auch gut sagen, woran das liegt. "Gutachter" oder "Sachverständiger" darf sich heute jeder nennen. 
Nur "öffentlich bestellter und vereidigter Sachverständiger" ist ein geschützter Begriff. Da blickt heute kein Mensch mehr durch, die Gutachter-Inflation tut dem Stand auch nicht wirklich gut.
Die Frage ist, wie man das in den Griff bekommen will, da es ja auch keine "Ausbildung" zum Sachverständigen gibt. Ich hab die Lösung nicht, pauschal Schelte zu verteilen bringts aber sicher auch nicht.


----------



## garfield335 (22 Januar 2014)

Ich kann keinen Fehler beim Gutachten erkennen. Er hat exakt das geprüft, was er angegeben hat zu überprüfen.

Die exakte Anzeigen von Zugriffen auf andere Medienhoster hat er nicht prüfen müssen. Das war nicht sein Auftrag.


----------



## Vermeer76 (22 Januar 2014)

Ist doch schön das keiner nen Fehler gemacht hat... aber blöd ist das trozdem, das viel Geld eingenommen wird, das ohne Recht und ohne das man es wieder bekommt. :-(


----------



## garfield335 (22 Januar 2014)

Fehler hat sicherlich das Gericht in Köln gemacht. Vermutlich auch der Anwalt der den Antrag auf Herausgabe der Daten gestellt hat. Er hat das Gericht getäuscht und ein nicht relevantes Gutachten vorgelegt.

Fehler hat auch derjenige gemacht der die IP Addressen ermittelt hat. Nur wer war das? Diese Person oder Gruppe ist nicht bekannt.!

Fehler hat the Archive AG gemacht, wenn sie jemanden beauftragt hat illegal IP Addressen zu ermitteln. und wegen der unklaren Rechtekette. Aber die Leute von Archive AG machen sich gerade aus dem Staub.!

Herr Urmann hat vermutlich kein Fehler begangen, den man bestrafen könnte, denn er konnte sich auf das Urteil des Gerichtes berufen.
Vielleicht kann man Herr Urmann einen rechtswidrigen Deal zwischen ihm und The Archive AG nachweisen.

Der Gutachter ist nicht der Schuldige in diesem Fall.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Januar 2014)

Ich denke, man muss genau hinschauen, welcher Beteiligte in dem Schmierenstück welche Rolle gespielt hat. Manche haben ganz sicher eine Hauptrolle, andere sind nur Statisten.

Ich frage mich im Moment immer noch, warum überhaupt ein Berliner Anwalt die Auskunftsanträge gestellt hat. Urmann stellt das so dar, dass der Berliner ihn "logistisch" um Hilfe bei der Abwicklung des großen Volumens gebeten hat. Ich denke, ihm war bewusst, dass diese Anträge - vorsichtig ausgedrückt - handwerkliche Fehler enthielten. Welcher Anwalt lässt so einen dicken Fisch von der Angel, wenn er aus tiefster Überzeugung, dass alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, abkassieren kann?

Vielleicht hätte das LG Köln auch anders reagiert, wenn die Anträge von U&C selbst gestellt worden wären.

Die Ermittlung der IP-Adressen sehe ich nicht als Fehler. Das ist schon recht organisiert mit dem entsprechenden Maß an kr...eativer Energie auf die Beine gestellt worden.


----------



## Hippo (22 Januar 2014)

Denkvariante - U&C hat S. hintenrum beauftragt.
Oder ist es das was Du damit sagen wolltest?


> Vielleicht hätte das LG Köln auch anders reagiert, wenn die Anträge von U&C selbst gestellt worden wären.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (22 Januar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Denkvariante - U&C hat S. hintenrum beauftragt.


Wäre möglich, ihn als Strohmann für den fragwürdigen Teil eingesetzt zu haben.

Eine Abmahnung kann man über diesen Artikel einsehen:
http://conlegi.de/der-beweis-abmahn...ohne-rechteinhaberschaft-seitens-the-archive/
Demnach zeigt Urmann den Opfern gegenüber an, dass er von The Archive AG beauftragt wurde.
Curiosum hier: Er schlüsselt die Forderung auf - Seine Geschäftsgebühr ist enthalten, aber der Zahlungsempfänger ist das Bankkonto seiner Mandantschaft in der Schweiz. Weiter tauchen "Aufwendungen für die Ermittlung der Rechtsverletzung pauschal" in Höhe von 65,00€ auf.

Hier ist das Interview mit Urmann in der Zeit:
http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2013-12/redtube-porno-abmahnung-anwalt-urmann/seite-2
Und hier erklärt er auch die Vorgehensweise:


> Die Ermittlungsfirma hat die IP-Adressen an den Mandanten The Archive AG übergeben, der hat sie an den Anwalt Sebastian übergeben, der hat den Antrag beim Landgericht gestellt und das zurück an den Mandanten geleitet. Der Mandant hat anschließend das ganze Paket an uns geschickt.



Warum das? Im  Bezug auf Massenabmahnungen ist der Sebastian doch auch kein unbeschriebenes Blatt.
Sebastians Antrag findet sich hier:
http://www.abmahnhelfer.de/redtube-abmahnungen-abmahnhelfer-stellt-auskuenftsbeschluesse-online

Der ist auch von The Archive AG beauftragt worden und so bestätigt sich Urmanns Aussage im Interview.
Wieso beauftragt man für eine Angelegenheit zwei verschiedene Anwaltskanzleien? Wenn ich so einen Fisch an der Angel habe, dann sage ich meinem Mandanten doch: Bitte alles oder nichts. Und als Mandant sehe ich das genauso: Viele Köche verderben den Brei und es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als dann zwischen mehreren Parteien zu stehen von der jede die Schuld auf der anderen abladen will.

Das wäre der einzige Grund: Der rechtlich fragwürdige Teil ist an den Berliner "outgesourct" worden und so kann Urmann schön seine Hände in Unschuld waschen. Dafür spricht auch das Interview in der Zeit: Seine eigene Ansicht lässt er außen vor. Der Kollege Sebastian ist der, der Streaming für eine Form der Vervielfältigung und damit der Urheberrechtsverletzung hält.


----------



## bernhard (23 Januar 2014)

Die Wirklichkeit wird ganz einfach sein.

Der erste beteiligte Anwalt hat die Anschriften zu den IP-Adressen vom LG Köln besorgt und hatte durch die Rückfragen klare Hinweise des Gerichts, dass die geplante Vorgehensweise rechtlich unbegründet und fragwürdig sei. Der konnte einfach nicht mehr blöd sagen, "ich habe nichts ja gewusst".

Also braucht man einen anderen, der jungfräulich ahnungslos sein konnte. Ein Anwalt muss ja nicht selbsttätig  denken. Der solcher Nachweis ist regelmäßig nicht zu erbringen.


----------



## BSEsel (23 Januar 2014)

Das verstehe ich ja sogar noch halbwegs. Betrifft aber wohl nur den strafrechtlichen Teil.

Was mir aber als Laie in Rechtsfragen überhaupt nicht einleuchtet, ist die Tatsache, dass der entstandene Vermögensschaden nicht ersetzt werden muss.

Dabei dürfte es egal sein, ob ein einziger eine Millionen Euro verliert, oder 4.000 Personen je 250 Euro. Im Gegenteil, bei so vielen Betroffenen müsste die Sache eigentlich viel schwerer wiegen.

Es kann doch nicht sein, dass alle Beteiligten sich auf ihre vermeintliche Unwissenheit berufen, und der angebliche Initiator ("The Archive") mangels Masse nicht greifbar ist.

Das ist ja eine Einladung zur fortgesetzten Abzocke...


----------



## Hippo (23 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> ...Das ist ja eine Einladung zur fortgesetzten Abzocke...


Bingo - der Kandidat hat 99 Punkte ...


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2014)

Man distanziert sich:
http://www.diehl-patent.de/de/stell...usammenhang-mit-der-plattform-redtubecom.html


> Stellungnahme zum GLADII-Gutachten / Abmahnungen im Zusammenhang mit der Plattform redtube.com
> ......
> Das Gutachten zur Software "GLADII 1.1.3" wurde durch uns weder in zeitlichem noch sachlichem Zusammenhang mit den in den Medien nun diskutierten Abmahnungen angefertigt. Die Verwendung des Gutachtens liegt vielmehr in der alleinigen Verantwortung des Auftraggebers. In die Vorbereitung oder Durchführung der Abmahnvorgänge im Zusammenhang mit der Plattform redtube.com sind wir nicht involviert.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> Was mir aber als Laie in Rechtsfragen überhaupt nicht einleuchtet, ist die Tatsache, dass der entstandene Vermögensschaden nicht ersetzt werden muss.


Die Frage muss eigentlich lauten, wer ihn ersetzt. Und da beobachten wir momentan ein Hütchenspiel. Im Fordergrund wechseln die Protagonisten und im Hintergrund fließt das Geld in Kanäle, auf die man keinen Zugriff mehr hat. Wobei ich es für arg dreist halte, auf der Abmahnung direkt das Schweizer Konto des Auftraggebers anzugeben.


----------



## BSEsel (23 Januar 2014)

Aber warum müssen dann nicht die anderen involvierten Personen (hier: die Rechtsanwälte) haften? 

Man kann sich doch nicht darauf berufen, nur ein "ausführendes Organ" gewesen zu sein.

Das kann ein Hehler ja auch nicht. Ihm wird die gestohlene Ware auch wieder weggenommen bzw. er muss den entstandenen Vermögensschaden ersetzen.

Wenn ein Vorgang in sich von einem Gericht als rechtlich unzulässig oder gar als strafbar eingestuft wird, was bei dem vorliegenden Abmahnfall anzunehmen ist, dann müssten, meinem naiven Rechtsverständnis nach, alle Akteure und Profiteure für den Schaden in Regress genommen werden. Dies beinhaltet natürlich auch und ganz besonders die Rechtsanwälte.

Aber wie gesagt, da bin ich wohl naiv, und habe den falschen Beruf...:-(


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2014)

In der Juristerei nennt man solche Beitreiber auch "Erfüllungsgehilfen" und wenn die nicht selbst an der Gewinn-Verwertungskette beteiligt sind, so kann man durchaus auch mal über Geldwäsche nachdenken.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> Aber warum müssen dann nicht die anderen involvierten Personen (hier: die Rechtsanwälte) haften?


Es gibt keinen generellen Freifahrtschein unter dem Mäntelchen der Berufsausübung. Man kann diesen Personenkreis sicherlich in Anspruch nehmen, muss dann aber recht schlau argumentieren. Ich würde zumindest behaupten: Das geht - Aber das mag ich nicht öffentlich diskutieren.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (23 Januar 2014)

Ich würde mich nicht wundern, wenn das "Geschäftsmodell" historisch schon mal in den USA durchgespielt wurde:
http://www.popehat.com/tag/prenda-law/
[url]http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/06/pirate-bay-data-suggests-prenda-did-create-honeypot-for-downloaders/[/URL]
Nur mit der neuen Variante "streaming".
Auffällig ist aber, dass hier die Prono-Bande mit IT-Tricks und Verlinkungen zu retdube und ähnlichen Spielereien agiert hat. Das war wohl bei prenda-law sehr ähnlich!


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2014)

Der Gutachter hat eine Kristallkugel und seherische Fähigkeiten.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...gung-gestellt/forum-273276/msg-24685741/read/


> Den Einsatz von etwaigen Werbebannern oder Werbebannercode oder
> Domain-Weiterleitungen oder Trojanern, Viren oder andere Malware
> konnten wir hingegen nicht feststellen.





> München. 19. Dezember 2013


Wie kann man was feststellen, wenn man nicht hinsieht? Wenn man nicht hinsieht und dadurch nichts erkennt, kann man daraus auf Nichtexistenz schließen?

Kurios, aber gefällig.

Interessant ist auch der Zeitpunkt für den Nachschlag. Da war schon bekannt, wie das Gutachten öffentlich verwendet wird.

Wer ist der treibende Akteur bei "The Archive"? Das wird ja nun sehr deutlich. Jedenfalls ein im Lande greifbarer Bundesbürger.

Wie kommt "The Archive" zu dem Nachschlag, wenn ItGuards der Auftraggeber war (angeblich)?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Wie kann man was feststellen, wenn man nicht hinsieht? Wenn man nicht hinsieht und dadurch nichts erkennt, kann man daraus auf Nichtexistenz schließen?


Das ist doch der entscheidende Punkt, der das Gutachten in besonderem Maße für den eingesetzten Zweck wertlos macht. Objektiv stellt es sehr wenig fest, weil der Verfasser an den wirklich interessanten Stellen klar auf seine subjektive Meinung abstellt: Er konnte es nicht feststellen. Es ließ sich nicht erkennen. Bei der vorgegebenen Teststellung nicht mal verwunderlich.

Darüber hinaus wird mit Begriffen gearbeitet, die einen riesigen Interpretationsspielraum lassen. Man kann seitenweise völlig sinnfrei darüber diskutieren, um was es sich bei den üblichen Technologien handelt. In der Werbung nutzt man das auch: Das größte Möbelhaus in der Region. Herrlich unverbindlich und rechtlich nicht angreifbar.

Interessant wäre wirklich die Frage, was den Verfasser tatsächlich zur Ergänzung veranlasst hat und wem gegenüber er sich da geäußert hat. Aber aus einem ganz anderen Grund:

http://www.diehl-patent.de/de/stell...usammenhang-mit-der-plattform-redtubecom.html


> Es entspricht unserem Verständnis der anwaltlichen Grundpflichten, über Belange von Mandanten Verschwiegenheit zu wahren. Nachdem das von unserer Kanzlei erstellte Gutachten zur Software "GLADII 1.1.3" anderweitig der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht wurde, sehen wir uns nun aber in der Lage, zu den öffentlich geführten Diskussionen über dieses Gutachten kurz Stellung zu nehmen.



Wenn ich es richtig sehe, war am 19.12. lediglich der Antrag vom Berliner Rechtsanwalt im Wortlaut bekannt. Man konnte zwar wissen, dass er sich auf ein Gutachten von Diehl und Partner bezog, aber öffentlich war das noch nicht.

Wer oder was hat also den Schorr veranlasst, zu diesem Zeitpunkt diese Ergänzung zu verfassen? Seinem Rechtsverständnis nach, kann das eigentlich nur der Auftraggeber selbst aus dem Untergrund gewesen sein. Und wieso wurde die von Reichert vorgelegt, wenn doch im Vorfeld versucht wurde, das Beziehungsgeflecht zwischen angeblichem Rechteinhaber und vermeintlichem Software-Anbieter zu verschleiern?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-01/redtube-gutachten-gladii


> Wichtig dabei ist der Ausdruck Testszenario, der auch im Gutachten steht. Es ist keine allgemeine Aussage über die Arbeitsweise von Gladii, schon gar nicht ist es eine Aussage über irgendeine Streamingseite. Schorr bestätigt also auf zwölf Seiten nur, dass extra präparierte Dateien irgendwo heruntergeladen werden konnten und dass dieses Herunterladen erfasst wurde. Letztlich sind das Informationen, die auch im Logfile eines jeden Servers stehen, wenn von ihm Daten angefordert werden. Laut Gutachten ist Gladii also eine Art ausgedruckter Server-Logfile, mehr nicht.


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2014)

http://www.derwesten.de/wirtschaft/...-landgericht-wohl-doch-unrecht-id8911142.html


> Das Landgericht Köln sieht sich „nach nochmaliger Prüfung“ zu „folgenden Hinweisen“ veranlasst, wie es heißt. So sei das „Vorliegen einer 'offensichtlichen Rechtsverletzung’“ – so stand es im Antrag zur Herausgabe der Daten – „weder hinreichend dargelegt noch glaubhaft gemacht“.





> Der von Diehl & Partner beauftragte Gutachter will festgestellt haben, dass Gladii Downloads aufgezeichnet hat, die er selbst testweise von seinem Rechner aus getätigt hat. Das Landgericht Köln schreibt dazu sinngemäß: Es sei nicht erkennbar ob mithilfe des Programms auch Downloads von anderen Rechnern zuverlässig erfasst würden. Zudem könne nicht beurteilt werden, ob es sich beim Ansehen der Filme überhaupt um eine „Speicherung auf der Festplatte“ im Sinne eines Downloads handele – oder um reines Streaming; ein Vorgang, den das Landgericht in seinem Schreiben als keinen relevanten rechtswidrigen Verstoß wertet.
> 
> „Betroffene sollten das Geld von U+C zurückfordern“


----------



## Nanni (24 Januar 2014)

Bin grad ziemlich verwirrt. Zitat aus dem Link von dvill über meinem Beitrag:

Sonderfall Mediatheken 

Viele Fernsehsender stellen inzwischen in ihren Mediatheken Videos ins Netz. Und natürlich ist es vollkommen legal, diese anzuschauen. Das Herunterladen verstößt zwar in aller Regel gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen der Mediathek – strafbar aber ist es nicht.

Was will man damit sagen? Ich schaue sehr viele Filme über die Mediatheken auf  den N(achrichten)sendern an. Die Filme werden angeboten sie zu anzuschauen. Warum verstosse ich gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen?


----------



## dvill (24 Januar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...eln-angerufen/forum-273276/msg-24690045/read/


			
				LG Köln schrieb:
			
		

> Schauen sie mal bitte in den nächsten Tagen auf unsere Hompage.Dort wird dann was stehen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (24 Januar 2014)

Nanni schrieb:


> Was will man damit sagen? Ich schaue sehr viele Filme über die Mediatheken auf  den N(achrichten)sendern an. Die Filme werden angeboten sie zu anzuschauen. Warum verstosse ich gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen?


Die Nutzungsbedingungen stellen die Vereinbarung zwischen Dir und dem Rechteinhaber dar. Sie sind die Basis eines Vertrages, dessen Inhalt erst mal frei vereinbart werden darf. Genauso frei steht es Dir, die Bedingungen zu akzeptieren und das Angebot zu nutzen oder das eben nicht zu tun und darauf zu verzichten. Insofern verstehe ich Deine Frage offen gestanden nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2014)

Nanni schrieb:


> Was will man damit sagen? Ich schaue sehr viele Filme über die Mediatheken auf  den N(achrichten)sendern an. Die Filme werden angeboten sie zu anzuschauen. Warum verstosse ich gegen die Nutzungsbedingungen?



Hier geht es lediglich um den Unterschied zwischen Streaming und Download.

Anschauen der Mediathek = Steaming. Bedeutet: beim Anschauen des Films mit dem Flash-Plugin des Browsers werden lediglich kurze Bruchstücke des Films temporär im Arbeitsspeicher des Rechners und im temporären Festplatten-Cache (Browser-Cache) gespeichert. Beim Neustart des Rechners bzw. beim Schliessen des Browsers sind die Daten weg. Nennt sich rechtlich: "flüchtige Speicherung".

Etwas anderes passiert beim Download, denn da wird eine bleibende Kopie der Daten auf der Festplatte abgelegt. Genau das wird durch die Nutzungsbedingungen verboten, auch weil es Plug-Ins gibt, die aus den temporären flüchtigen Daten eine dauerhafte Kopie erstellen.


----------



## Nanni (25 Januar 2014)

Ich weis das doch alles, schliesslich  lese ich hier mit  Mich stört nur dieses eine Wort "Herunterladen" aus dem Link. Ich lade nicht, ich gucke nur


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Januar 2014)

Naja, auch die Webdesigner der Sendeanstalten geraten schon mal in Konfusion rund um die Begrifflichkeiten und schreiben auf den Button: "Herunterladen" statt "Anschauen".


----------



## Reducal (26 Januar 2014)

Nanni schrieb:


> "Herunterladen" aus dem Link


Ich kann dein "um die Ecke denken" durchaus verstehen. Nur, die Mediatheken haben zumeist nur die Möglichkeit des temporären Betrachtens. Natürlich wird da in dem Moment eine "flüchtige Speicherung" am Computer des Nutzers angelegt, sonst würde das nicht funktionieren. Ein direkter Download wird zumeist nicht angeboten, so dass man i. d. R. keine Beiträge aus der Mediathek speichern kann oder im Originaldownload teilen kann. Natürlich gibt es dann aber wieder aber Tricks, die die Vorkehrungen der Anbieter umgehen, aber um die geht es dir hier ja sicher nicht.


----------



## dvill (26 Januar 2014)

http://www.fr-online.de/offenbach/r...-abmahner-aus-offenbach,1472856,25988192.html


> Er ist laut Handelsregister Mitglied im Verwaltungsrat „mit Einzelunterschrift“. Das bedeutet, er kann alleine über Angelegenheiten der Firma entscheiden.





> Wenn nur ein Viertel der Abgemahnten die 250 Euro überweist und The Archive davon rund ein Drittel erhält, dann würden zwischen 770 000 und 1,29 Millionen Euro hängen bleiben. Deutlich mehr als der Offenbacher Musikvertrieb verdient: Im jüngsten Geschäftsbericht (1. Mai 2012 bis 30. April 2013) weist der einen von rund 99 000 auf 3189 Euro gesunkenen Jahresüberschuss aus. 2006 waren es noch fast 200 000 Euro.


Im richtigen Zusammenhang werden die Dinge verständlich.


----------



## Heiko (26 Januar 2014)

Nanni schrieb:


> Ich weis das doch alles, schliesslich  lese ich hier mit  Mich stört nur dieses eine Wort "Herunterladen" aus dem Link. Ich lade nicht, ich gucke nur


De facto duplizierst Du aber. 
Der Inhalt liegt ja während des Streamens nicht nur beim Anbieter, sondern auch bei Dir im Hauptspeicher vor. Nicht zuletzt wurde ja auch darum gestritten, ob damit schon das "Vervielfältigen" erfüllt ist.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (26 Januar 2014)

Sorry aber die Diskussion läuft IMO in die falsche Richtung. Das von U&C bejammerte, nicht mehr genug Geld bringende Geschäftsmodell "Abmahnung wg. filesharing", wurde von U&C umgemünzt in "streaming" was völlig absurd und illegal ist. Das ernst zu nehmen ist schon ein Fehler! Die Frage ist nicht inwiefern streaming eine Art downloaden ist, sondern wie man aus dem Ruder gelaufene, am Hungertuch nagende Arsxxwälte daran hindert, als Raubritter im schwarzen Kittel, die Bevölkerung zu terrorisieren! 
Das sind ja nicht nur U&C sondern eine ganze Horde. Organe der Rechtspflege haben zu schwammig definierte Regeln, wie sie sich zu verhalten haben. Schliesslich haben wir alle mit unseren Steuern ihre Ausbildung bezahlt!


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Januar 2014)

Hier bräuchte es die konsequente Anwendung des Strafrechts und des Anwaltsrechts. Leider steht dem aber der in Deutschland enorm ausgeprägte Standesdünkel der Juristen untereinander entgegen. 

Nur ein Beispiel: vor einigen Jahren wurde ein Münchner Rechtsanwalt überführt, die Konten für zwei gewerbliche Raubkopierer geführt und den Laden organisatorisch gemanagt zu haben. Es hat sich hierbei um eine hohe Schadenssumme im Millionenbereich gehandelt. Nach verkehrsüblichem Rechtsverständnis hätte hier nicht nur § 106 UrhG, sondern § 108a UrhG mit dem erweiterten Strafrahmen für die gewerbsmäßige Verwertung angewendet werden müssen, d.h. eigentlich hätten dem Anwalt bis zu 5 Jahren Haft blühen können. Angesichts der hohen Schadenssumme wäre üblicherweise ein Urteil im oberen Strafrahmensbereich zu erwarten gewesen, d.h. z.B. 3 Jahre Haft.

Aber nein. Was kam da raus? - 10 Monate auf Bewährung. Das hat bedeutet: da die Strafe unter 12 Monaten blieb, durfte er seine Anwaltszulassung behalten. Ich persönlich glaube: hätte da ein Nichtjurist vor dem LG Mühlhausen gestanden, dann hätte es richtig gerappelt.

Ob sich die Beteiligten jetzt auch wieder auf das Standesdünkel verlassen können, das wird man sehen. Denn die Beteiligten haben es geschafft, das LG Köln in der Öffentlichkeit zu düpieren. Wenn man so etwas macht, muss man damit rechnen, dass dann das Standesdünkel mal ganz schnell vergessen werden kann.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (26 Januar 2014)

_"Das Urheberrecht, ursprünglich zum Ausgleich für darbende Künstler entworfen, erlaubt in diesem Zeitalter elektronischer Medien darbenden Anwälten, die Bürgerschaft auszuplündern."_ - Otis D. Wright II

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Roter-Alarm-fuer-Porno-Trolle-1859349.html

Jede Wette, dass es sich hierbei um den Vorläufer des U&C Modells dreht?


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (26 Januar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel: vor einigen Jahren wurde ein Münchner Rechtsanwalt überführt, die Konten für zwei gewerbliche Raubkopierer geführt und den Laden organisatorisch gemanagt zu haben. Es hat sich hierbei um eine hohe Schadenssumme im Millionenbereich gehandelt. Nach verkehrsüblichem Rechtsverständnis hätte hier nicht nur § 106 UrhG, sondern § 108a UrhG mit dem erweiterten Strafrahmen für die gewerbsmäßige Verwertung angewendet werden müssen, d.h. eigentlich hätten dem Anwalt bis zu 5 Jahren Haft blühen können. Angesichts der hohen Schadenssumme wäre üblicherweise ein Urteil im oberen Strafrahmensbereich zu erwarten gewesen, d.h. z.B. 3 Jahre Haft.
> 
> Aber nein. Was kam da raus? - 10 Monate auf Bewährung. Das hat bedeutet: da die Strafe unter 12 Monaten blieb, durfte er seine Anwaltszulassung behalten. Ich persönlich glaube: hätte da ein Nichtjurist vor dem LG Mühlhausen gestanden, dann hätte es richtig gerappelt.
> 
> Ob sich die Beteiligten jetzt auch wieder auf das Standesdünkel verlassen können, das wird man sehen. Denn die Beteiligten haben es geschafft, das LG Köln in der Öffentlichkeit zu düpieren. Wenn man so etwas macht, muss man damit rechnen, dass dann das Standesdünkel mal ganz schnell vergessen werden kann.



Der [tststs] kriegt demnächst sein verspätetes Fett vom BGH. Ist nur eine Frage von Wochen! Was U&C betrifft kann ich nur hoffen, die Ermittler lesen hier mit und schauen sich mal die auffällige Parallele zum Fall Prenda law an!


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (26 Januar 2014)

Na Jungs.....nicht mal sündige Batschis darf man verteilen? tststs


----------



## Hippo (26 Januar 2014)

Es gibt schon einen Grund daß wir nach über 10 Jahren immer noch da sind und bösen Buben auf die Finger schauen und auf die Füße treten können ...
Und der heißt einfach "Vorsicht" und nicht die Kräfte in sinnlosen Streits verbrauchen 
Dem besagten Herrn tat unsere Arbeit viel mehr weh auch wenn er nicht immer namentlich erwähnt wurde...


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2014)

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/arc...m-gutachter/comment-page-2/#li-comment-589806


> Hier rückt übrigens auch wieder das “Treuhandkonto” in Hamburg ins Visier. The Archive ist in der Abmahnung zwar als “Zahlungsempfänger” eingetragen, aber nicht als “Kontoinhaber”. Das sagt m. E. schon alles.


Wer ist im Besitz der Beute? Wer wird die ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung zurückzahlen?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Wer ist im Besitz der Beute? Wer wird die ungerechtfertigte Bereicherung zurückzahlen?


Inzwischen ist es ja notwendig, dass die Abmahner ihre Forderungen detailliert aufschlüsseln.

Ist es in dem Zusammenhang gängige Praxis, dass der beauftragte Anwalt die komplette Forderung direkt auf ein Konto des Auftraggebers überweisen lässt?

Zumindest die Anwaltskosten müsste man ja direkt von der Kanzlei zurückfordern können, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Reducal (27 Januar 2014)

Da bekommt der Begriff "Chargeback" eine ganz neue Bedeutung.


----------



## bernhard (27 Januar 2014)

Das LG Köln schreibt:

http://www.lg-koeln.nrw.de/presse/P...cheidungen-in-Streaming-Abmahnungsfaellen.pdf

http://www.lg-koeln.nrw.de/presse/P...--Abhilfeentscheidung-Streaming-Verfahren.pdf


----------



## bernhard (27 Januar 2014)

Jetzt auch bei Heise:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...cht-Koeln-gibt-Beschwerden-statt-2098188.html


> Gute Nachricht für die Empfänger der Streaming-Abmahnungen: Das Landgericht Köln hat Beschwerden gegen die Auskunftsbeschlüsse stattgegeben. Die Daten der Nutzer hätten niemals herausgegeben werden dürfen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (27 Januar 2014)

Was ich jetzt interessant finde ist... wer zahlt eigendlich nun den Schaden der zu unrecht entstanden ist? (Abmahnkosten und Anwalt)
Muss man dies nun das Landgericht Köln in Rechnung stellen?
Oder U&C?
Oder..... oder ? 

Gruß


----------



## BSEsel (27 Januar 2014)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Was ich jetzt interessant finde ist... wer zahlt eigendlich nun den Schaden der zu unrecht entstanden ist? (Abmahnkosten und Anwalt)
> Muss man dies nun das Landgericht Köln in Rechnung stellen?
> Oder U&C?
> Oder..... oder ?
> ...



Ich denke mal, dass der Auftraggeber der Abmahnung, also "The Archive" erster Ansprechpartner sein sollte.
Das Ergebnis einer solchen Anfrage kann man sich aber vorstellen...

Ob als nächstes dann die Anwälte an der Reihe sind, kann man nur hoffen. Ich befürchte aber, dass die behaupten werden, von "The Archive" getäuscht worden zu sein, und jegliche Schuld von sich weisen.

Ob dann wenigstens die Anwaltskosten (die ja bei den Anwälten verblieben sein müssten) zurückgezahlt werden müssen, bleibt abzuwarten. Aber ohne einen Prozess wird das sicher nichts...:-(


----------



## haudraufundschluss (27 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass der Auftraggeber der Abmahnung, also "The Archive" erster Ansprechpartner sein sollte.
> Das Ergebnis einer solchen Anfrage kann man sich aber vorstellen...


Wahrscheinlich sollte man zwei Fragen stellen:

a) Wer hat das Geld denn jetzt?
b) Wer hat den Schaden verursacht?

Deswegen finde ich es auch so außergewöhnlich, dass ein Anwalt bei den zu erwartenden Summen gleich den kompletten Betrag, inklusive seines Honorars, an seinen Mandanten überweisen lässt. Normalerweise sollte er die Eingänge auf einem Treuhandkonto verbuchen um dann, bereinigt um die Kosten für seine Beauftragung, den Restbetrag an seinen Mandanten zu überweisen.

Passiert ist das hier offensichtlich nicht und diese Praxis legt die Vermutung nahe, dass es doch noch Nebenabreden zwischen Auftraggeber und Anwalt gibt, die im Grunde genommen so nicht gestattet sind.


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2014)

Ich hatte schon am 12. Januar den Fall ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung vermutet:


dvill schrieb:


> Nachdem die Illusion vom schnellen Reichtum zu Lasten von zahlungserpressten Mitbürgern mit den Mitteln der Rabulistik geplatzt ist, stellt sich die Frage, wie es weitergeht.
> 
> Erfreulicherweise sind alle wesentlichen Akteure Bundesbürger und namentlich bekannt.
> 
> ...


Wer gezahlt hat, um vermeintlich einen eingetretenen Schaden zu ersetzen, erfährt nun, dass der Schaden keiner war. Es gibt keinen Grund für die Zahlungsempfänger, das Geld behalten zu können.


----------



## BSEsel (27 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon am 12. Januar den Fall ungerechtfertigter Bereicherung vermutet:
> 
> Wer gezahlt hat, um vermeintlich einen eingetretenen Schaden zu ersetzen, erfährt nun, dass der Schaden keiner war. Es gibt keinen Grund für die Zahlungsempfänger, das Geld behalten zu können.



Das leuchtet mir ein. Die Frage ist aber, ob es einen Automatismus zur Erstattung der widerrechtlich eingenommenen Gelder gibt. Ich fürchte nicht. Was dann bedeutet, dass jeder Geschädigte seinem Geld persönlich hinterherlaufen müsste. Wie viele das wohl tun werden...

Die andere Frage ist sicher die strafrechtliche Bewertung (Stichwort: Betrug) der ganzen Aktion...


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2014)

BSEsel schrieb:


> ... Was dann bedeutet, dass jeder Geschädigte seinem Geld persönlich hinterherlaufen müsste. Wie viele das wohl tun werden....


Die wenigsten ...
... denn - wer hat denn bezahlt?
Diejenigen die gefürchtet haben daß aufkommt auf welchen Schweinchenseiten sie sich rumgetrieben haben.
Und jetzt wegen den gleichen 250.-€ NOCH mehr Staub aufwirbeln?
Wenn da 1% rückfordert und von denen wieder 1% klagt dürften es viel sein.


----------



## BSEsel (27 Januar 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die wenigsten ...
> ... denn - wer hat denn bezahlt?
> Diejenigen die gefürchtet haben daß aufkommt auf welchen Schweinchenseiten sie sich rumgetrieben haben.
> Und jetzt wegen den gleichen 250.-€ NOCH mehr Staub aufwirbeln?
> Wenn da 1% rückfordert und von denen wieder 1% klagt dürften es viel sein.



Das sehe ich leider auch so. Und das dürfte auch genau so vorher einkalkuliert worden sein. 

Bleibt nur die Hoffnung auf eine wie auch immer geartete strafrechtliche Ahndung...


----------



## dvill (27 Januar 2014)

Es gibt auch viele, die einen Anwalt konsultiert haben, um sich zu wehren und/oder den Schaden zu minimieren. Wenn die alle rückfordern, sieht die Kasse der Abmahner ganz anders aus.


----------



## Hippo (27 Januar 2014)

Viele?
Von wievielen?
Du kennst es doch von Abofallen & Co
Wieviele rennen jetzt zum Anwalt weils die Rechtschutz zahlt und wenn der sagt: "Wir müssen klagen" wird der Schwanz eingezogen.
Und grad in dem Fall - zum Anwalt rennen und informieren - das geht noch heimlich.
Eine Klage läßt sich nicht mehr verheimlichen.
Ich mach mir da keine Hoffnungen daß sich da viele zur Klage durchringen können. Nicht bei DEM Thema und "NUR" 250.- €
Die sind da anders gestrickt als wir die jede Steilvorlage zu einer Klage nutzen würden


----------



## dvill (28 Januar 2014)

http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...fahren-zum-kostenlosen-download-bereit-49626/


> Musterbeschwerde gegen die Auskunftsbeschlüsse des Landgerichts Köln im Redtube Verfahren zum kostenlosen Download bereit


----------



## jupp11 (29 Januar 2014)

http://www.zdnet.de/88182366/redtub...skunftsbeschluesse-auf/?ModPagespeed=noscript


> Bei der Frage, inwieweit Streaming an sich legal oder illegal ist oder wie es sich bei der in die Schlagzeilen geratenen Plattform Redtube im Einzelnen verhält, eiert das Kölner Gericht allerdings etwas herum: Einerseits wird erklärt, dass aus Sicht der Richter Streaming zumindest dann rechtmäßig ist, wenn “eine nicht offensichtlich rechtswidrige Vorlage” genutzt wurde. Die Plattform Redtube dagegen wird von den Richtern als “nicht offensichtlich rechtmäßig” angesehen. Womöglich versuchen sie dadurch ihr Gesicht zu wahren und das Versagen beim Durchwinken der ursprünglichen Anträge zu kaschieren.


ein klares  Jein....
http://www.derwesten.de/panorama/ab...hen-ihr-geld-wohl-nicht-wieder-id8928129.html


> Wer bereits gezahlt hat, sieht sein Geld wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht wieder.


----------



## Vermeer76 (29 Januar 2014)

> Wer bereits gezahlt hat, sieht sein Geld wahrscheinlich trotzdem nicht wieder.


 
Wieso? Zumindest die Anwaltsgebühren + Ermittlungskosten + Portokosten müssten man doch von U&C zurtück holen können. Denn diese haben Sie ja unberechtigter weise bekommen.. auch wenn nicht direkt vom Abgemahnten, sondern vom Antragssteller. Und wieso versucht man nicht einfach die Konten die betroffen sind, einzufrieren.. bis sie halt das Geld zurück gezahlt haben?

MFG

... und den Rest dann bei "The Archive" holen.. die sind doch nur umgezogen und somit greifbar!


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2014)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Wieso? Zumindest die Anwaltsgebühren + Ermittlungskosten + Portokosten müssten man doch von U&C zurtück holen können. Denn diese haben Sie ja unberechtigter weise bekommen.. auch wenn nicht direkt vom Abgemahnten, sondern vom Antragssteller. Und wieso versucht man nicht einfach die Konten die betroffen sind, einzufrieren.. bis sie halt das Geld zurück gezahlt haben?



Die Antwort hatte ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben ...
Ich denke die werden mauern wohl wissend daß die allerwenigsten klagen werden - und da spart man sich den Prozeß und zahlt halt



Hippo schrieb:


> Die wenigsten ...
> ... denn - wer hat denn bezahlt?
> Diejenigen die gefürchtet haben daß aufkommt auf welchen Schweinchenseiten sie sich rumgetrieben haben.
> Und jetzt wegen den gleichen 250.-€ NOCH mehr Staub aufwirbeln?
> Wenn da 1% rückfordert und von denen wieder 1% klagt dürften es viel sein.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2014)

Vermeer76 schrieb:


> Wieso?


Theoretisch geht irgendwie alles aber praktisch geht nix! Der Herr Hippo liegt mit seiner 1-%-Vermutung womöglich noch zu hoch. Freilich kann man mal freundlich bei den Anwälten fragen, ob sie nicht zurück bezahlen möchten. Doch dieses Ansinnen ist vergleichbar mit einer Überweisung via Western Union ins Nirwana.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2014)

In der Tat kennt man die Zahlen nicht.

Das LG Köln spricht bei der letzten Entscheidung von 110 Beschwerdeführern. Das sind bei 10.000 Betroffenen schon einmal mehr als 1%, die dorthin eine Beschwerde in den ersten Tagen gesandt haben. Hier werden viele folgen, weil man weiß, dass es geht und Textvorlagen verfügbar sind.

Mehrere Kanzleien geben zusammen mehrere tausend Betroffene an, die sich bei ihnen vertreten lassen. Das sind schon einmal mehr als 10%, die sich zur Gegenwehr selbst einen Anwalt gesucht haben. Die echten Zahlen werden höher liegen.

Das hier ist seit mehr als 10 Jahren ein Forum für Betroffene von Tricks im Internet. Im KVR-Fall gibt es auch nur wenige Aktionen der Gegenwehr. Wenn aber nur eine am Ende erfolgreich sein wird, ist viel erreicht.

Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum hier die Chancen auf Gegenwehr kleingeredet werden soll.


----------



## Reducal (30 Januar 2014)

dvill schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht verstehen, warum hier die Chancen auf Gegenwehr kleingeredet werden soll.


Das liegt mir fern, nur überbewerten sollte man das auch nicht. Nehmen wir nur die Beschwerden beim LG Köln - wieviele davon werden wohl über Anwälte eingereicht worden sein? Und dann angebliche die Meldung verschiedene Kanzleien über "mehrere tausend Betroffene" - so sehr viele Mandate sind da vor lauter Populismus bestimmt auch nicht bei rausgesprungen - klappern gehört halt zum Handwerk bei der Juristerei.


----------



## Vermeer76 (30 Januar 2014)

> Die Antwort hatte ich weiter oben schon mal geschrieben ...
> Ich denke die werden mauern wohl wissend daß die allerwenigsten klagen werden - und da spart man sich den Prozeß und zahlt halt


 
Warum sollten U&C mauern? Die haben doch die tolle super Versicherung die zahlt! Und die haben ja, wie sich nun rausgestellt hat, das Geld zu unrecht bekommen... also müssen Sie das Geld rausrücken.... denn sonst wird es echt teuer für sie! (bei Klage) Und die Leute die sich jetzt schon einen Anwalt genommen haben, werden bestimmt jetzt nicht auf Ihr Geld verzichten was sie zuviel bezahlt haben.

Selbst wenn man sich noch keinen Anwalt genommen hat, würde ich die Anschreiben und auf Rückzahlung der 250 Euro verlangen. Und damit drohen, wenn Sie dies nicht freiwillig zurück zahlen, ich mir einen Anwalt nehme und sie verklage. Und da U&C diese Klage zu 100% verlieren würden und somit auch meine Anwaltskosten übernehmen müssten, werden Sie freiwillig das Geld zurück zahlen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2014)

Warum mauern?
Weil die große Masse derer die bereits gezahlt haben einen Prozeß vermeiden wollen.
Die wollten ihr Schweinchenseiten-Faible ja schon durch die "freiwillige" Zahlung unterm Deckel halten um Fragen der Ehegespenster zu vermeiden.
Nur bei einem Prozeß mit häufigem Briefwechsel funktioniert das nicht mehr


----------



## Vermeer76 (30 Januar 2014)

Ok.. die schnell gezahlt haben weil sie sich schämen, werden natürlich nix tun.

Aber die, die sich bereits nen Anwalt genommen haben, um sich zu wehren bzw. um sich rechtlich abzusichern, genau die werden jetzt nicht sich zurück ziehen und denen das Geld so überlassen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Januar 2014)

Bei den Abgemahnten die sich einen Anwalt genommen haben gehe ich ganz stark davon aus daß die NICHT bezahlt haben.
Und wir (ich) rede keine Chancen klein sich zu wehren. Wenn dann rede ich die Chance klein daß den Brüdern das ergaunerte Geld mangels Klägern wieder aus der Tasche gezogen wird.


----------



## dvill (30 Januar 2014)

Was ist nur aus diesem Forum geworden?

Die Trickser, die in Grauzonen unverdient Gold schürfen, hatten immer gute Möglichkeiten und es dauerte in jedem einzelnen Fall von "Geschäftsideen" Jahre, viel Zähigkeit und die Entschlossenheit von Einzelnen, um trotz der schlechten Prognosen etwas für alle zu erreichen.

Wir diskutierten wenigstens die Möglichkeiten und ermunterten dazu, etwas Gegenwehr zu leisten.

Depressives Jammern, dass man alles erdulden muss, weil man auch nichts machen könne, war bisher hier nicht zu lesen.


----------



## Vermeer76 (30 Januar 2014)

Ok.. in den Punkt stimme ich mit dir überein... das U&C kaum Geld zurückgeben müssen, wenn kaum einer der Abgemahnten sich wehrt. Warum auch... freiwillig zahlen die nichts zurück.

Ich bin aber der Meinung, das wenn man sich eben jetzt doch wehrt, die Changen nicht schlecht stehen sein Geld zurück zu bekommen. Und genau das sollte passieren... jeder der gezahlt hat bzw. sich einen Anwalt genommen hat, soll das ganze nun auch bis zum ende führen und sich das Geld von den Herrschaften U&C zurückholen (inkl. seiner Anwaltkosten). Nur wenn diesen Schritt viele gehen, merken die Herschaften vieleicht doch das es nicht so einfach sich die Taschen zu füllen und sie vieleicht sogar drauf zahlen müssen.


----------



## dvill (31 Januar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...ng-Briefkastenfirma-auf-dem-Leim-2103801.html


> Unter der von ITGuards angegebenen Firmenadresse fand er das NextSpace-Bürocenter vor, "einen genossenschaftlich organisierten Bürodienstleister, bei dem man Briefkästen, Büros und andere Annehmlichkeiten mieten kann". Im Eingangsbereich befinde sich eine Sammlung von Schildern und Zetteln, offensichtlich mit den Namen und Logos der Unternehmen, die unter dieser Adresse zu finden sind. Allerdings: "Das Unternehmen ITGuards war hier nicht vertreten."





> "Ich fragte, ob denn jemals Räume für betriebliche Tätigkeiten gemietet worden waren, was verneint wurde."


----------



## Reinhard (31 Januar 2014)

"Das Unternehmen ITGuards war hier nicht vertreten."

Naja, fast nicht.

Wenn man unter http://nextspace.us/sp_member/ bei "Search for" den Namen des die eidesstattliche Erklärung zur "ordnungsgemäßen Funktion der Software" (oder so ähnlich) Erklärenden eingibt, dann ergibt sich...
ei guck mal...


Hiermit bestätige ich meiner Software, die ich selbst programmiert habe, dass sie so arbeitet, wie in den Unterlagen angegeben, für deren Relevanz ich aber nicht garantieren kann, da diese das ursprüngliche Ziel des Programms verändern und dieses daher unbrauchbar machen kann. Das Weitere entnehmen sie bitte den möglicherweise inzwischen irrelevanten Schulungsanweisungen.


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2014)

Google findet:

https://www.google.de/search?q="Mar...source=hp&gws_rd=cr&ei=SzfsUsigGMKbtQaDo4CQCw


----------



## dvill (1 Februar 2014)

http://www.diehl-patent.de/de/stell...usammenhang-mit-der-plattform-redtubecom.html


> Richtig ist, dass wir im August 2012 mit der Bitte um Erstellung einer Patentanmeldung zu einer neuen Software kontaktiert wurden.





> Im Übrigen möchten wir uns als Anwälte von der Praxis von Massenabmahnungen bei angeblichen Urheberrechtsverletzungen deutlich distanzieren.


Die "Geschäftsidee" lässt viele Opfer zurück. Der Gutachter gehört sicher dazu.


----------



## Antiscammer (1 Februar 2014)

Wenn man schon dem Landgericht Köln Leichtfertigkeit im Umgang mit den Anträgen vorwirft, dann ist - und dabei bleibe ich - diesem Gutachter mindestens eine ebensolche Leichtfertigkeit vorzuwerfen.

Die Kanzlei schreibt:


> Fragestellungen zum Programm selbst oder dessen Arbeitsweise waren ebenso wie rechtliche Fragestellungen nicht Bestandteil der Gutachten.


Zum Schluss des Gutachtens schreibt er aber selbst, dass der Vorgehensweise keinerlei rechtliche Bedenken entgegenstünden. Schon das passt nicht zusammen. Wie kann er als Patentanwalt rechtliche Bedenken ausschließen, wenn er keinen Einblick in die Funktionsweise der "Software" haben konnte? Und im übrigen hat er nicht nur rechtliche, sondern auch technische Bedenken ausgeschlossen. Zu einem Gegenstand, den er gar nicht in Augenschein nehmen konnte und wohl auch gar nicht sollte.

Allein das hätte ihn als Juristen bereits stutzig machen sollen. Er muss sich die Frage gestellt haben, welches Ziel der Auftraggeber mit dem "Gutachten" verfolgt. 

Dass er geglaubt haben will, das Gutachten sei für eine Patentanmeldung vorgesehen gewesen, nehme ich ihm nicht ab. Er weiß wohl selbst genau, dass das Gutachten hierfür viel zu dünn gewesen wäre. Ein Gutachten über eine "black box", nur ferngesteuert in Augenschein genommen, die Funktionsweise nirgends dokumentiert und völlig im Unklaren, und damit sollte ein Patent angemeldet werden? Lächerlich.

Wenn es denn so ist, dass er auch nur Opfer ist, dann geschah dies mindestens durch Leichtfertigkeit.


----------



## Reinhard (1 Februar 2014)

Zitat von "fr.osch" aus
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...aber-war-dann/forum-274062/msg-24723002/read/

"Lustigerweise denkt die Politik immer noch, dass ihre Maßnahmen
"gegen" die Abmahnindustrie völlig ausreichend sind... aber gut.
Dieser Fall scheint ja mit einer derartigen kriminellen Energie
durchgeführt worden zu sein, dass er mit Fug und Recht als Einzelfall
gelten kann. Deshalb sollte man nicht unbedingt Gesetze ändern...
aber vielleicht deshalb, weil es denen so leicht gemacht wurde, weil
sie überall offene Türen und Ohren fanden, nie jemand Fragen gestellt
hat, nichts geprüft wurde, alles geglaubt wurde, weil niemand stutzig
wurde, und weil immer noch niemand ernsthaft stutzig geworden ist,
die Aktenhengste der Staatsanwaltschaften mögen ermitteln und prüfen,
aber ernsthaft etwas zu befürchten hat ja offenbar niemand. Das ist
in der Tat erstaunlich. Dass sowas auf diese Weise geschieht, und
niemand sitzt, als sei es das Normalste der Welt. Vermutlich ist es
das auch, und es erscheint mir nur so monströs."

_no comment_


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Zum Schluss des Gutachtens schreibt er aber selbst, dass der Vorgehensweise keinerlei rechtliche Bedenken entgegenstünden. Schon das passt nicht zusammen.


Genau schreibt er das:



> Die bei den Tests durchgeführten Aktionen beruhen technisch auf üblichen Internettechnologien, *welche beim Einsatz in dem verwendeten Test-Szenario keine Bedenken hinsichtlich etwaigen Gesetzesverstößen erkennen lässt.*


Er schließt also entgegen Deiner Meinung keine Bedenken aus, sondern kann sie nicht erkennen. Das ist schon ein Unterschied.




Antiscammer schrieb:


> Dass er geglaubt haben will, das Gutachten sei für eine Patentanmeldung vorgesehen gewesen, nehme ich ihm nicht ab. Er weiß wohl selbst genau, dass das Gutachten hierfür viel zu dünn gewesen wäre.


Richtig. Und das schreibt er ja auch:



> Richtig ist, dass wir im August 2012 mit der Bitte um Erstellung einer Patentanmeldung zu einer neuen Software kontaktiert wurden. *Als sich nach kursorischer Prüfung ergeben hat, dass ein gewerbliches Schutzrecht nicht aussichtsreich erscheint*, wurden wir um die Erstellung von technischen Gutachten zu dieser Software gebeten.



Du vernachlässigst immer wieder, wer der angebliche Auftraggeber des Gutachtens war: Nicht der angebliche Rechteinhaber der abgemahnten Werke und auch nicht der Anwalt, der die Auskunftsbeschlüsse erwirkt hat.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2014)

Mal ein Vergleich.

Ein Gutachter begutachtet den Fahrstil eines Beschuldigten. Der Gutachter hat aber nie in dessen Auto mit dringesessen, er hat lediglich die Zeit gemessen, die der Beschuldigte von A nach B brauchte. Zwischen A und B liegen 200 Kilometer, es gilt durchweg ein Tempolimit von 120 km/h. Der Beschuldigte hat aber für den Weg lediglich 70 Minuten gebraucht.

Und jetzt schreibt der Gutachter: "Rechtliche Bedenken waren hier nicht erkennbar. - Denn schließlich ist der Beschuldigte unfallfrei am Ort B angekommen."

Naja, wenn man beide Augen zudrückt...

Und dann schreibt der Gutachter: "Ich wusste ja auch gar nicht, dass das Gutachten dem Verkehrsrichter vorgelegt werden sollte, sondern ich dachte, es soll der Oma des Beschuldigten vorgelegt werden, die sich um dessen Fahrstil Sorgen macht."

Nee, ja, is klar.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2014)

Beschuldigter? Verkehrsrichter? Du bewegst dich schon wieder im falschen Kontext.

Hier handelt es sich um eine Expertise, die ein Softwareanbieter über seine Software in Auftrag gegeben hat.

Die genutzt wurde, um - wahrscheinlich in einem anderen Zusammenhang - den Parteivortrag zu untermauern. Wäre das Gutachten zu einem ungünstigen Ergebnis gekommen, wäre es nicht in Umlauf gelangt. Würde ein Gutachter die Vorgaben seines Auftraggebers ignorieren, dann würde ihn irgendwann niemand mehr beauftragen. Genau das spricht aus dem Stil, der genutzt wurde: Man schweigt sich an den problematischen Stellen aus oder arbeitet mit rechtlich nicht angreifbaren Formulierungen. 

Es bleibt dem Leser überlassen, den Wert zu erkennen. 

Anders ist das sicherlich vor Gericht. Vergleichbar ist es dennoch nicht.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2014)

Natürlich:" Wes Brot ich ess, des Lied ich sing."
Das mag in gewisser Weise auch für Expertisen gelten. 

"Expertise" und "Gutachten" - das ist jedoch nach allgemeinem Wortverständnis nicht ganz das gleiche.

Von einem "Gutachten" wird - ob zu Recht oder zu Unrecht, sei dahingestellt - ein gewisses Mindestmaß an Unabhängigkeit erwartet. Ein Gutachten geht üblicherweise den Dingen wenigstens in Ansätzen auf den Grund und plätschert nicht an der Oberfläche daher. Ein Gutachten stellt kritische Fragen, zumindest die, die gemäß Verkehrsauffassung im gegebenen Zusammenhang dringend zu stellen sind. Fragen, die sich förmlich aufdrängen. 

Ansonsten darf man es mit Fug und Recht "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" nennen. 

Ein Gefälligkeitsgutachter ist aber keineswegs mehr ein blindes "Opfer", sondern er lässt sich gegen fette Zahlung für fremde, unlautere Zwecke mißbrauchen - und zwar wissentlich. Das gilt auch und vor allem dann, wenn der Auftraggeber verlangt, dass wichtige, technisch relevante Fragen nicht behandelt bzw. von vornherein ausgeblendet werden.

Und wie auch immer: das Resümee, es seien "keine technischen oder rechtlichen Bedenken erkennbar", ist eine wertende Qualitätsaussage im Sinne eines Persilscheins, der unter den gegebenen Bedingungen sicher nicht statthaft war - wenn sich doch die Fragen hinsichtlich der unklaren technischen Durchführung förmlich aufdrängen. Wer so etwas als Jurist unterschreibt, muss wissen, was er tut. Er muss wissen, dass man das, was er da produziert hat, später "Gefälligkeitsgutachten" nennen wird. Und er muss abwägen, ob das seinem Ruf wirklich zuträglich ist.

Und nein, üblich ist so etwas keineswegs. Ich arbeite selbst in der Industrie und weiß, wie kritisch dort externe, beauftragte Gutachter hinschauen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Februar 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expertise
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gutachten
Beide Begriffe haben keinen besonderen rechtlichen Status.
Offen gestanden verstehe ich Dein Problem gerade nicht. Du verrennst Dich wieder und wieder und wieder in den selben Denkfehler.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Ein Gutachten stellt kritische Fragen, zumindest die, die gemäß Verkehrsauffassung im gegebenen Zusammenhang dringend zu stellen sind.


Quatsch. Nicht gemäß Verkehrsauffassung, sondern gemäß Auftrag. Das liegt daran, dass bei uns in Deutschland Vertragsfreiheit herrscht. Der Auftraggeber kann frei formulieren, was er wünscht. Dem Auftragnehmer steht es frei, den Auftrag anzunehmen oder eben nicht.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Wer so etwas als Jurist unterschreibt, muss wissen, was er tut.


Bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung: Die Formulierung mag Dich stören - Rechtlich angreifbar ist sie eben nicht, weil sie ganz klar auf den subjektiven Blickwinkel abstellt.


Antiscammer schrieb:


> Und nein, üblich ist so etwas keineswegs. Ich arbeite selbst in der Industrie und weiß, wie kritisch dort externe, beauftragte Gutachter hinschauen.


Siehe oben: Es kommt selbstverständlich auf die vom Auftraggeber vorgegebene Fragestellung an. Die kann im Ergebnis offen bleiben, aber ebenso gut das Ergebnis vorwegnehmen, indem lediglich eine Bestätigung gewünscht wird. Das steht dem Auftraggeber einfach frei.

Wo ich Dir recht gebe: Diehl & Partner haben sich damit keinen Gefallen getan. Deswegen würde ich nach wie vor und immer noch vermuten, dass die kein Bewusstsein dafür hatten, in welchem Kontext ihre Expertise später eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Februar 2014)

Zitat aus wikipedia:


> Ein Gutachten enthält eine allgemein vertrauenswürdige Beurteilung eines Sachverhalts im Hinblick auf eine Fragestellung oder ein vorgegebenes Ziel.



Vertrauenswürdig. Das ist genau die Erwartungshaltung der Öffentlichkeit - auch wenn es keine rechtsgültigen Normen für das Gutachten gibt.

Vertrauenswürdig ist ein Gutachten dann, wenn es die zwingend mit dem Gegenstand verbundenen Sachfragen nicht verschweigt bzw. nicht ausblendet.

Eine dieser zwingenden Sachfragen ist z.B., auf welche Weise der Gutachter festgestellt haben will, dass sein Prüfrechner tatsächlich mit dem Server auf redtube verbunden war. Wenn es sich um eine Weiterleitung gehandelt hatte (was jedenfalls durch den blanken Wortlaut des Gutachtens nicht auszuschließen ist), dann kann der Rechner über die Weiterleitung im Prinzip auch mit jedem x-beliebigen anderen Server verbunden gewesen sein. Und im Falle einer Weiterleitung kann die Anwahl prinzipiell auch nicht-willentlich erfolgt sein.

Einem im Patentrecht und auch Urheberrecht tätigen Juristen kann nicht vollständig entgangen sein, dass diese Fragen zwingend zu stellen gewesen wären.

All dem weicht er aber aus und versteigt sich zum Schluss auch noch zu dem Persilschein: "...keine Bedenken...".

Die unlauteren Absichten ergeben sich aus der Weglassung und der Verschweigung wichtiger, für die Beurteilung des Sachverhalts wesentlicher Umstände. Sofern der Auftraggeber gerade dies gefordert hat, macht es die Vorgehensweise keineswegs besser.

Vollständig den Vogel abgeschossen hat der Mann dann aber mit seiner eigenen Selbstbeweihräucherung, die in solchen Schriftsätzen ansonsten wirklich ihresgleichen sucht. 





> "...mit den Technologien der Informationsverarbeitung und Informationsübetragung in einem Maß vertraut, welches über das für die vorliegende Untersuchung notwendige Maß weit hinausgeht."


Und dann aber so ein seichdünnes Gewäsch abgeliefert. Die Software nie in Augenschein genommen, keinen Quellcode gesehen, die Netzwerkprozesse nie analysiert. Aber "...alles übliche Internet-Technologie...", und "keine rechtlichen oder technischen Bedenken erkennbar...". 

Das arme Opfer...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Vertrauenswürdig. Das ist genau die Erwartungshaltung der Öffentlichkeit - auch wenn es keine rechtsgültigen Normen für das Gutachten gibt.


Die Öffentlichkeit (und auch kein Gericht) hat den Gutachter im vorliegenden Fall aber weder beauftragt noch bestellt. Was veranlasst ihn also, Fragen zu stellen, die Dir mit heutiger Kenntnis des Sachverhalts vielleicht offensichtlich erscheinen, es damals aber nicht gewesen sein müssen und vor allem nie vom Auftraggeber gestellt worden sind?

Wie schaut das denn Im Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Auftraggeber und –nehmer aus? Der Auftraggeber erwartet eine Expertise, die anhand seiner Vorgaben einen Sachverhalt überprüft. Oder er geht einen Schritt weiter und erwartet, dass er ihn bestätigt haben möchte. Dem Auftraggeber steht völlig frei, sein Angebot entsprechend zu formulieren. Dem Auftragnehmer bleiben zwei Möglichkeiten: Annehmen oder ablehnen.

Und der Gutachter sagt jetzt seinem Auftraggeber: Ich formuliere unseren Vertrag jetzt einfach um und möchte von Dir erst einmal die vollständige Software vorgelegt bekommen, damit ich die Bit für Bit analysieren kann. Dann will ich weiter klären, ob Du überhaupt legal auf die Daten zugreifst, die in dem Szenario genutzt werden. Schlicht, weil das die Erwartungshaltung der Öffentlichkeit ist. Und weil mir meine Glaskugel sagt, dass Du ein krummes Ding drehen willst. Aber die Öffentlichkeit bezahlt mich natürlich nicht dafür, sondern da bitte ich nach wie vor Dich zur Kasse. Ich bin mir sicher, dass das der völlig normale Arbeitsalltag eines Gutachters ist.


----------



## Heiko (3 Februar 2014)

Es ist zwar richtig, dass sich ein Gutachter streng an seinen formulierten Auftrag halten muss. Gleichwohl würde ich erwarten, dass bezüglich erkannter Knackpunkte eine kurze Aussage erkennbar wird, wie sich diese auswirken könnten.

Das, was in dem Fall vorgelegt wurde, würde ich beim besten Willen nicht als "Gutachten" bezeichnen wollen. Das ist halbfertiges Gefälligkeits-Geschreibsel und nicht mehr.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2014)

Heiko schrieb:


> Das, was in dem Fall vorgelegt wurde, würde ich beim besten Willen nicht als "Gutachten" bezeichnen wollen. Das ist halbfertiges Gefälligkeits-Geschreibsel und nicht mehr.


Und genau das ist jetzt das Problem von Diehl&partner: hängen bleibt, dass man dort Gefälligkeitsgeschreibsel kriegt, ein Ruf, der nur in gewissen Kreisen von Nutzen sein dürfte.


----------



## bernhard (7 Februar 2014)

Eine Briefkastenadresse weniger:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/fore...burg-gemeldet/forum-274062/msg-24749697/read/


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-02/redtube-porno-interview-ralf-reichert


> Der Gutachter, der Einblick in die komplette Software und den Sourcecode hatte, hat die korrekte Protokollierung der Daten bestätigt. Insofern ist die Datenerhebung für uns technisch wie auch rechtlich einwandfrei. Die Protokolle wurden dann durch eidesstattliche Versicherungen bezüglich der Korrektheit ihrer Angaben von einem Dritten bestätigt.





> Fakt ist: Es gibt eine derzeit weltweit einzigartige Software, die etwas kann, von dem alle irgendwie vorher gesagt haben, es ginge nicht.


Selbstverständlich kann der Dampfplauderer zur Aufklärung genau nichts beitragen.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2014)

Der Gutachter hatte laut eigener Aussage eben gerade keinen Einblick in die Software, geschweige denn in den Quellcode.

Also: entweder der Dampfplauderer hat keine Ahnung, oder er will keine Ahnung haben.



> Wenn sie gar nichts tun, dann wird es bald bis auf einige Ausnahmen keinen neuen spannenden Content mehr geben. Wer soll denn investieren, wenn alles ohne jegliche Kontrolle und Zustimmung der Urheber und Rechteinhaber zum Streamen bereitgestellt wird?


"Spannender Content", naja...
Was an dem Stöhn-Content "spannend" sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz. Das Endergebnis der Handlung ist ja in der Regel sehr vorhersehbar.

Und dass mit den F!..elfilmchen inzwischen kaum noch Geld zu verdienen ist, liegt einerseits an der zusehends primitiven Machart sowie andererseits an der Inflation des verfügbaren Angebots. UrhG-Verstöße spielen als Grund demgegenüber wenn überhaupt, dann eine untergeordnete Rolle. Die meisten Pr0n-Sequenzen, die bei redtube und anderen Portalen eingestellt werden, sind darüber hinaus zu Werbezwecken als "Teaser" gedacht und wurden von den Produzenten selbst ins Netz gestellt.


----------



## Heiko (9 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Der Gutachter hatte laut eigener Aussage eben gerade keinen Einblick in die Software, geschweige denn in den Quellcode.
> 
> Also: entweder der Dampfplauderer hat keine Ahnung, oder er will keine Ahnung haben.


Beides wäre kein Problem, wenn er das dann auch entsprechend in sein Geschreibsel reingeschreibselt hätte.
Es ist nicht üblich, jedesmal den Quellcode begutachten zu lassen. Es reicht, wenn man sich ein Bild von der Funktionsweise der Software macht und die Kriterien testet, die beweiserheblich sind. Eine Code-Prüfung kann erstens keiner zahlen und zweitens weißt Du deswegen auch noch nicht, was der Compiler dann anschließend am Code rum"optimiert" und ob dann auf der genutzten Plattform immer das rauskommt, was sich der Programmierer vorgestellt hat.

Insofern: es geht auch ohne. Nur muss man das dann halt auch reinschreiben und klar begründen, was begutachtet wurde und wo die Grenze der Beweisbarkeit ist. Das geht aber argumentativ nicht mit "alles bekannte Internettechnologien und ich bin der Checker schlechthin".


----------



## Nanni (9 Februar 2014)

Eine einfache Frage an Hern R. hat m.E. noch gefehlt: Warum stellt er als Rechteinhaber die Filme ins Netz, wenn sie doch keiner "streamen" darf/soll. Nagut, die Antwort kennen wir mittlerweile Alle, aber die Antwort von Himself würde mich doch sehr interssieren.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

Warum druckt die Zeit ein "Interview", wenn Fragen nicht beantwortet werden, der Gesprächspartner eigene Propaganda verbreitet, und der Wahrheitsgehalt wenig Respekt vor der Leserschaft vermuten lässt?

Beispiel:


> Der bisherige Direktor wollte eigentlich schon vor einigen Monaten abtreten, da die Funktion mit anderen beruflichen Tätigkeiten zu kollidieren drohte. Leider hatte sich der Personalwechsel aus terminlichen Gründen ein paar Monate verzögert. Wir haben das im Nachhinein bedauert, weil dadurch wieder mal Außenstehende Nahrung für Legendenbildung hatten.


http://www.moneyhouse.ch/u/the_archive_ag_CH-020.3.036.349-0.htm


> SHAB: 217 / 2013 vom 08.11.2013
> [...]... deutscher Staatsangehöriger, Bassersdorf, Direktor, mit Einzelunterschrift [bisher: Mitglied des Verwaltungsrates mit Einzelunterschrift].


Also: Der "bisherige Direktor", der schon seit Monaten abtreten wollte, musste erst einmal am 8.11.2013 antreten, um dann auch wirklich abtreten zu können.

Wer kann so einen Müll ausdenken, verbreiten oder drucken?


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2014)

Nanni schrieb:


> Warum stellt er als Rechteinhaber die Filme ins Netz, ...


Genau das wird er wohl vehement abstreiten.

Es waren wohl die Heinzelmännchen, die den hohen Aufwand betrieben haben, den Mist ohne jegliche Aussicht auf Profit für alle verfügbar ins Netz zu stellen. Wer macht so etwas allen Ernstes, ohne dass er davon irgend etwas hat? Denn es ist ja nicht ersichtlich, dass derjenige, der die betreffenden Filme bei redtube hochgeladen hat (sofern es nicht jemand aus dem Umfeld der Abmahner selbst war...), irgendeinen Profit davontragen könnte. Selbst ein wirtschaftlicher Konkurrent hätte davon überhaupt gar nichts. Wer sollte also diesen Aufwand treiben? - Der Vorwurf der "Schädigungsabsicht" klingt kaum glaubhaft, wenn man berücksichtigt, dass man für die betreffenden Filmchen trotz langem Suchen so gut wie keine offiziellen Bezugsquellen findet, zumindest für den europäischen Raum. Wo soll die wirtschaftliche Schädigung beim Download eines Filmchens liegen, das trotz langem Suchen offiziell kaum irgendwo angeboten wird?

Allein schon die Rechteinhaberschaft des Dampfplauderers ist ja bereits höchst fragwürdig, wie wir inzwischen wissen.


----------



## dvill (9 Februar 2014)

Wo sind denn die geschützten Werke käuflich zu erwerben?

Die Verkaufsverpackung, die zum Irreführen des LG Köln herhalten musste, hat es wohl nicht in den echten Verkauf geschafft.

Zum Vergleich: http://www.bluray-disc.de/blu-ray-filme/countdown-to-death-blu-ray-disc


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Februar 2014)

Eben. Es gibt eine gewisse Art von F!..elfilmchen, für die es nur eine reelle kommerzielle Möglichkeit der Umsatzgenerierung zu geben scheint: die UrhG-Abmahnung.

Ähnliche Fragen musste man sich ja auch in der Vergangenheit schon zu anderen Machwerken auch stellen, wegen denen von U+C abgemahnt wurde.


----------



## sascha (9 Februar 2014)

Genau nichts. Das Interview ist sowas von lächerlich - womit ich die Antworten meine, nicht der Versuch des Interviews...


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2014)

Eine ganz gute Zusammenfassung der Schmierenkomödie bisher:

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-02/redtube-porno-abmahnung/komplettansicht

Der Inkognito-Untermieter müsste eigentlich die Beute in seinem Geldspeicher lagern. Nach den Lizenzverträgen hat er Rechte für Geld erworben, The Archive verfolgt lediglich im Auftrag Lizenzverstöße.


----------



## dvill (10 Februar 2014)

Noch ein Interview:

http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-02/redtube-porno-interview-anwalt-sebastian/komplettansicht


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2014)

Die Zusammenfassung in der ZEIT ist wirklich hervorragend gemacht. Passend auch das Fazit:


> Immerhin hat ihnen der Staat mit seinem abmahnfreundlichen Gesetz ein Werkzeug in die Hand gegeben, das solche Briefe erst zu einem guten Geschäft macht. Es hilft sicher, Filesharing zu bekämpfen. Aber zu welchem Preis, wenn darunter viele Unschuldige leiden?



Der Staat hat sich zum willfährigen Handlanger der Film-, Musik- und Abmahnindustrie gemacht. Indem er eine gesetzliche Basis geschaffen hat, die auf dem absurden Prinzip der Beweislastumkehr basiert: der Beschuldigte muss selbst aktiv beweisen, dass er nichts Unrechtes gemacht hat. Das ist ein fataler Bruch mit einem fundamentalen Rechtsprinzip.

Hier hat der Gesetzgeber einen Willkürakt an Rechtsbeugung begangen. Die Folgen müssen alle tragen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Februar 2014)

Der Gesetzgeber, die Rechtsprechung und deren Auslegung sind unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe. Das Problem besteht eher darin, dass es zunächst möglich ist, abstruse Ansprüche zu stellen. Da kann man sich eigentlich nur mit einem dicken Fell und gesundem Menschenverstand gegen wehren.

Die besondere Geisteshaltung der beteiligten Akteure offenbart sich allerdings in deren Argumentationskette. Der eine findet es völlig normal, von einem toten Briefkasten in Berlin angebliche Filmrechte zu kaufen, die vom Urheber nie veräußert wurden. Das macht man halt so. Und der hat auch keine Probleme damit freimütig zu äußern, dass ein anderer toter Briefkasten in Cupertino angeblich eine weltweit einmalige Software anbietet. Für die er in Deutschland aus purer Nächstenliebe Gutachten einholt, mit denen er eigentlich selbst gar nichts anfangen kann. Da hat also jemand ein sauberes Händchen für merkwürdige Geschäftspartner. Vielleicht fliegt ihm auch einfach nur die Scheiße um die Ohren. Ob er mit dem Webbaukasten von wix.com vertraut ist?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2014)

Diese merkwürdigen Geschäftspartner sammeln sich aber auch immer wieder bei einer ganz bestimmten Spezies von Anwälten. Gemeinhin als "Winkeladvokate" bezeichnet.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (10 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Diese merkwürdigen Geschäftspartner sammeln sich aber auch immer wieder bei einer ganz bestimmten Spezies von Anwälten. Gemeinhin als "Winkeladvokate" bezeichnet.


Ich würde das eher als Schnittstelle in der Anwaltschaft sehen. Die kann man alle in einen Sack stecken.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (10 Februar 2014)

Zitat: "Fakt ist: Es gibt eine derzeit weltweit einzigartige Software, die etwas kann, von dem alle irgendwie vorher gesagt haben, es ginge nicht."

Exakt das ist der springende Punkt an dem 

a) klar wird, dass entweder Patentanwält unglaublich inkompetent sind (der ellenlange Sermon bzgl. der eigenen Kompetenz wäre schon mal ein Hinweis dafür), oder
b) mit welch krimineller Energie das Recht über so viele juristisch Schaltstellen hinweg gebeugt worden ist (dafür spricht wiederum, dass wir es über die ganze Kette hinweg nahezu ausschließlich mit "Organen der Rechtspflege" zu tun haben)

Insgesamt ist ein Beweis für den Mangel an Selbstreinigungskraft innerhalb eines Berufszweiges, der solche Auswüchse nicht entsprechend sanktionieren kann.


----------



## Heiko (11 Februar 2014)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> a) klar wird, dass entweder Patentanwält unglaublich inkompetent sind (der ellenlange Sermon bzgl. der eigenen Kompetenz wäre schon mal ein Hinweis dafür), oder


Das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen. 
Das, was in dem Gutachten steht, lässt erhebliche Zweifel an der technischen Kompetenz aufkommen. Deswegen kann der Mensch immer noch ein hochkompetenter Patentanwalt sein.

_„Ne sutor supra crepidam!“_


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2014)

http://www.heise.de/ct/heft/2014-5-...-Fehler-in-Auskunftsverfahren-zu-2107127.html


> Man kann die Darstellung des abmahnenden Anwalts Thomas Urmann, die Rechtsverteidigung sei aussichtslos, durchaus als Täuschungshandlung ansehen. Das gilt umso mehr, als die Abmahnschreiben gegenüber juristischen Laien gezielt den Eindruck erwecken, ein Gericht (LG Köln) hätte den Sachverhalt bereits geprüft und die Rechtsverletzung bejaht.


----------



## Reinhard (11 Februar 2014)

Beschluss des LG Hamburg zur einstweiligen Verfügung von Redtube:
http://www.wbs-law.de/abmahnung-fil...s-lg-hamburg-im-redtube-fall-liegt-vor-50348/
http://www.wbs-law.de/wp-content/uploads/2014/02/EV-Landgericht-Hamburg.pdf

Zitat:
"Dabei lässt die Kammer offen, ob die Antragsgegnerin tatsächlich Inhaberin ausschließlicher
Vervielfältigungsrechte bzgl. des jeweils abgemahnten Films ist, ferner ob dieser Film tatsächlich
überhaupt auf der Internetseite <r....com> öffentlich zugänglich gemacht worden war (von der
Antragstellerin bestritten), schließlich auch, ob die jeweils abgemahnten Personen – wie mit der
Abmahnung vorgeworfen (von der Antragstellerin aber bestritten) – die Filmvorlagen von der Seite
<r....com> aus gestreamt haben."

Archive hat also nicht nachweisen können, dass das Video auf Redtube online war?
Keine Titelnummer, kein link? Nichts? Oder wie ist das anders zu verstehen?


----------



## dvill (11 Februar 2014)

http://www.behrmannhaertel.de/2013/10/18/was-bedeutet-der-streitwert/


> Am einfachsten berechnet sich der Streitwert in den Fällen, in denen eine Partei von der anderen eine bestimmte Geldsumme gezahlt bekommen möchte. Dann ist die Höhe der Forderung auch gleichzeitig die Höhe des Streitwerts. Anders sieht es aber bei Unterlassungsverfügungen aus. Hier muss der Wert der unterlassenen Handlung geschätzt werden.


Was kann hier der Streitwert sein?

Alternativ zum Streaming könnte ein Kunde eine DVD kaufen. Die wird hier nicht mehr als 10 Euro kosten. Wenn er eine DVD hat, kann er sie so oft spielen, wie er will. Was will er zukünftig unterlassen?

Wenn der Schaden bezahlt ist, muss ein Betroffener nichts mehr unterlassen, weil ein weiterer Schaden nicht eintreten kann.

Der Streitwert beträgt also maximal 10 Euro.

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/urhg/__100.html


> § 100 Entschädigung
> 
> Handelt der Verletzer weder vorsätzlich noch fahrlässig, kann er zur Abwendung der Ansprüche nach den §§ 97 und 98 den Verletzten in Geld entschädigen, wenn ihm durch die Erfüllung der Ansprüche ein unverhältnismäßig großer Schaden entstehen würde und dem Verletzten die Abfindung in Geld zuzumuten ist. Als Entschädigung ist der Betrag zu zahlen, der im Fall einer vertraglichen Einräumung des Rechts als Vergütung angemessen wäre. Mit der Zahlung der Entschädigung gilt die Einwilligung des Verletzten zur Verwertung im üblichen Umfang als erteilt.


Die Erfüllung der maßlosen Ansprüche ist in der Tat ein unverhältnismäßig großer Schaden. Im Fall der vertraglichen Einräumung des Rechts durch Kauf einer DVD fallen maximal 10 Euro an.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (13 Februar 2014)

Seltsam ruhig geworden um die Abmahnwahnwälte....wollten die nicht ganz Deutschland abmahnen wegen streaming?


----------



## Antiscammer (13 Februar 2014)

Ja, Urmann hatte doch noch vor kurzem die Backen aufgeplustert und posaunt: "Die nächste Woche wird hektisch." Als ob also eine neue Abmahnwelle kurz bevorstehe.

Man muss aber das Trörööö nicht so ganz für voll nehmen. Es ist dann nämlich gar nichts passiert. Was eigentlich auch völlig klar war.

Es ist ja schon prophezeit worden: bei einer Nachahmer-Welle wird es der Mahnwalt schwer haben, noch ein dussliges oder willfähriges Landgericht zu finden, das seine Anträge auf Auskunftserteilung einfach so durchwinkt, ohne jetzt sehr genau hinzuschauen. Köln? Mal ganz sicher nicht. Die sind angekäst bis zum Abwinken und werden künftig dreimal genau hinschauen bei allem, was nach Urmann oder Sebastian stinkt. Auch andere Landgerichte werden bundesweit sensibilisiert sein.

Die Masche war eine Eintagsfliege, ein kräftig knarzendes Tischfeuerwerk. Und das war es dann jetzt. An Nachfolgewellen glaube ich nicht. Und die strafrechtliche Seite ist ja auch noch völlig offen. Auch wenn sich die Dampfplauerer da nach außen völlig unangreifbar geben. Sie haben aber eine Faustregel verletzt: Du sollst nicht die Falschen verkäsen. Mal sehen, wie das ausgeht.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (14 Februar 2014)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon prophezeit worden: bei einer Nachahmer-Welle wird es der Mahnwalt schwer haben, noch ein dussliges oder willfähriges Landgericht zu finden, das seine Anträge auf Auskunftserteilung einfach so durchwinkt, ohne jetzt sehr genau hinzuschauen. Köln? Mal ganz sicher nicht. Die sind angekäst bis zum Abwinken und werden künftig dreimal genau hinschauen bei allem, was nach Urmann oder Sebastian stinkt.


Ich würde wetten, dass sich das LG Köln erneut übertölpeln lässt. Es muss einfach nur ein neuer Strohmann her, der die Auskunftsbeschlüsse erwirkt...


----------



## dvill (15 Februar 2014)

http://www.prnews24.com/redtube-mas...sersatzklage-gegen-abmahnkanzlei-eingereicht/


> Ein Betroffener der Abmahnwelle im Zusammenhang mit den sog. RedTube-Streaming-Abmahnungen (http://www.ratgeberrecht.eu/urheberrecht-aktuell/abmahnung-streaming.html) verlangt die Erstattung seiner eigenen Anwaltskosten von den abmahnenden Rechtsanwälten. Hierzu ist eine Schadensersatzklage sowohl gegen die Abmahnkanzlei als auch persönlich gegen ihren namensgebenden Geschäftsführer und Rechtsanwalt eingereicht worden.


----------



## jupp11 (16 Februar 2014)

http://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt/...rlassungsklage-gegen-abmahner-durch?piano_d=1


> Osnabrück. Der Porno Streamingdienst Redtube ist gegen die Abmahnung seiner Nutzer durch The Archive mit einer Unterlassungsklage vorgegangen und hat recht bekommen. Das Landgericht Hamburg hat im Dezember in einer einstweiligen Verfügung die Versendung der Abmahnungen untersagt.


Das Thema ist wohl gegessen


----------



## raundsi (16 Februar 2014)

> Das Landgericht Hamburg hat im Dezember in einer einstweiligen Verfügung die Versendung der Abmahnungen untersagt



Das stellt U+C aber irgendwie ganz anders dar *g* https://www.google.de/#q=Pressemitteilung_U+C_131223.pdf



> Das Landgericht Hamburg, 310. Zivilkammer, hat den Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen
> Verfügung gegen U+C Rechtsanwälte sowie gegen RA Thomas Urmann mit Beschluss vom
> 19.12.2013 jeweils kostenpflichtig abgewiesen (Az. 310 O 460/13).



Scheinbar gab es einen ersten Versuch, der gescheitert ist?


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Warum verbreiten wir hier die Nebelkerzen der Dampfplauderer ohne Not?

BTW: Urmel ist wieder in Nürnberg gelistet.


----------



## raundsi (16 Februar 2014)

> Warum verbreiten wir hier die Nebelkerzen der Dampfplauderer ohne Not?


Weils zum Thema gehört.


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Zum Thema gehört, dass von Seiten der Drahtzieher gelogen wird, dass sich die Balken biegen. Das ist soweit richtig.

Insofern sind nicht nachvollziehbare "Erfolgsmeldungen" mit Vorsicht zu genießen, wenn die Öffentlichkeit nichts über die Hintergründe weiß. Man muss sich nicht an der weiteren Verbreitung beteiligen.


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Handelsregister schrieb:
			
		

> Amtsgericht Charlottenburg (Berlin).
> Aktenzeichen: HRB 156052 B 	Bekannt gemacht am: 06.02.2014 11:09 Uhr
> 
> HRB 156052 B: Momantai Consulting UG (haftungsbeschränkt), Berlin, Prenzlauer Allee 24, 10405 Berlin. Firma: Momantai Consulting UG (haftungsbeschränkt); Sitz / Zweigniederlassung: Berlin; Geschäftsanschrift: Prenzlauer Allee 24, 10405 Berlin; Gegenstand: Die Erbringung von nicht zulassungspflichtigen Dienstleistungen in den Bereichen Vertrieb und Marketing, kaufmännischen Angelegenheiten und Inneneinrichtung; Vermittlung von Rechten in den Bereichen Film und Musik; Restauration und Verkauf von Möbeln; Handel mit Weinen, Ölen, Pflegeprodukten und Textilien; Vermietung von eigenen Apartments an Dritte; Stamm- bzw. Grundkapital: 5.000,00 EUR; Vertretungsregelung: Ist ein Geschäftsführer bestellt, so vertritt er die Gesellschaft allein. Sind mehrere Geschäftsführer bestellt, wird die Gesellschaft durch sämtliche Geschäftsführer gemeinsam vertreten. Geschäftsführer: 1. H., O., *06.09.1975, Berlin; mit der Befugnis Rechtsgeschäfte mit sich selbst oder als Vertreter Dritter abzuschließen; Rechtsform: Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung; Gesellschaftsvertrag vom: 10.01.2014


Das mit den Rechten in dem Bereichen Film und Musik hört sich interessant an.


----------



## raundsi (16 Februar 2014)

Lool der hat aber einen schönen Bauchladen. Könnte von daher Zufall sein, allerdings ist mir der Name O.H. in dem Rahmen hier irgendwie schon mal übern Weg gelaufen ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (16 Februar 2014)

Mir auch, ebenso Tante Google:
*http://tinyurl.com/nqhw5v6*

Die nächste Strohfirma?


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Warum Stroh? Die Abgemahnten haben in Euro bezahlt (soweit sie es denn getan haben).


dvill schrieb:


> http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2014-02/redtube-porno-abmahnung/komplettansicht
> 
> Der Inkognito-Untermieter müsste eigentlich die Beute in seinem Geldspeicher lagern. Nach den Lizenzverträgen hat er Rechte für Geld erworben, The Archive verfolgt lediglich im Auftrag Lizenzverstöße.


Siehe auch:

https://www.google.de/search?q="Update+15.01.2014"+"Production+in+Berlin+unbekannt"


----------



## dvill (16 Februar 2014)

Ich kann nicht gerade nicht entscheiden, was ich gelungener finde,

https://www.google.de/search?q="gladii = schwerter"

oder

https://www.google.de/search?q="mo man tai – no problem"


----------



## dvill (18 Februar 2014)

http://blog.kowabit.de/redtube-abmahnung-loeschung-und-kritik/


> Nachdem das Landgericht einige Beschlüsse einkassiert hat, hat die Telekom die Abmahnanwälte aufgefordert die durch sie herausgegebenen Daten (IP, Name, Adresse, usw.) zu löschen und eine Bestätigung der Löschung der Telekom zukommen zu lassen. Das geht aus einer Antwort an einen Nutzer hervor.


----------



## Reducal (18 Februar 2014)

Das ist aber jetzt blöd, denn dann könnten sich ja die Anwälte auf den Standpunkt hieven, dass z. B. im Falle einer Rückforderung, keine zuordenbare Daten mehr vorliegen und deshalb keine Erstattung vorgenommen werden kann.

Zu T-Com würde eigentlich der hier besser passen, ist aber eher ironisch gemeint:





> ...hat die Telekom die Abmahnanwälte aufgefordert die durch sie herausgegebenen Daten (IP, Name, Adresse, usw.) zurück zu geben.



Allerdings, bei dem ganzen Aufwand, der da einst betrieben wurde, die vorgestreckten Kosten und Auslagen sowie die anzunehmenden, zähen Einnahmen würde ich nur zu gern mal Zahlen wissen. Dass sich dieser Deal wirklich gelohnt hat, wage ich stark anzuzweifeln. Selbst die aus der Situation gewonnene Werbung dürfte als positive Reputation nicht geeignet sein.


----------



## bernhard (18 Februar 2014)

Diesen Anwälten ist zuzutrauen, jeden erdenklichen Unsinn zu vertreten.

Ansonsten besteht das Problem mit dem Löschen der unberechtigt erlangten IP-Adressen nicht. Für die Rückzahlung der ohne wirklichen Rechtsgrund erlangten Zahlungen braucht man die Namen der Geschädigten, deren Konto-Nummern und Bankverbindungen.


----------



## bernhard (21 Februar 2014)

http://www.pfitzer-law.de/pfitzer/e...-bei-filesharing-mit-gutachten-zu-beweisen-1/


> Wie entschied das OLG Köln?
> 
> Mit Beschluss vom 07.09.2011 – Az. 6 W 82/11 - bestätigte das Oberlandesgericht Köln den Beschluss der Vorinstanz.
> 
> Ein Gutachten, das dazu dienen soll, die Zuverlässigkeit einer Software zur Ermittlung von IP-Adressen zu beweisen, müsse neben der korrekten Zuordnung auch darlegen, dass Fehler bei der Ermittlung der IP-Adresse ausgeschlossen seien. Liege ein solches Gutachten nicht vor, bestehe kein Auskunftsanspruch gegen den Provider.


http://www.justiz.nrw.de/nrwe/olgs/koeln/j2011/6_W_82_11_Beschluss_20110907.html


> Das Landgericht hat auf der Grundlage des damaligen Verfahrensstandes sehr nachvollziehbare Bedenken im Hinblick auf den Umgang der Antragstellerin mit der Erstellung und Vorlage von eidesstattlichen Versicherungen aufgezeigt.


Man ahnt immerhin, wie das "Geschäft" mit Massenabmahnungen läuft.

Nicht neu, aber lesenswert: http://www.danisch.de/blog/2014/01/18/redtube-massenabmahnungen-das-murks-gutachten/


> Ich habe damals schon einige dieser Gutachten gesehen, und sie noch nie für »Gutachten« gehalten. Reiner Unfug, einfach nur Gefälligkeitsblaba, das schon der Form nach überhaupt nichts mit einem Gutachten zu tun hat. Da wird einfach behauptet, es sei gut und sicher, und nach dem Prinzip „Ich war ja dabei!” begutachtet, dass das Ding unter Laborbedingungen (also ohne Angreifer usw.) einmal richtig funktioniert hat. Die Gutachten sind immer erbärmlich kurz, inhaltslos und sagen überhaupt nichts zur Funktionsweise oder zu möglichen Fehlerquellen. Beispielsweise habe ich noch kein einziges Gutachten gesehen, in dem erklärt würde, wie sichergestellt wird, dass die Systeme die richtige Uhrzeit haben. Es wird höchstens erwähnt, dass das System gerade die richtige Uhrzeit hatte. Liegt das Ding aber beispielsweise mal einen Tag daneben, weil irgendwer sich beim Datum vertippt hat, beschuldigt man die Falschen. Erstaunlich, dass sich erst jetzt die Presse dafür interessiert. Jahrelang hat sie das ignoriert.


----------



## bernhard (21 Februar 2014)

Lochen, Abheften und Einstellen nun wieder in Regensburg:

https://twitter.com/johannesboie/status/436768711002058752


----------



## jupp11 (25 Februar 2014)

Und langsam dringt Licht in den Nebel, mit dem sich die Abmahner umgeben:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/digital/...-das-geschaeft-die-redtube-abmahner-1.1897772


> So funktioniert das Geschäft der Redtube-Abmahner
> Sie verstecken sich hinter Briefkastenfirmen und Späh-Software: Anwälte verschickten Abmahnungen an Tausende Deutsche, weil diese beim Erotikportal Redtube Videostreams angesehen haben.


----------



## wrdlbrmpfts (1 März 2014)

Bei dem Artikel vermisse ich die im Firmengeflecht aufgetauchte prono hete und den Nachweis des Vertrages, mit dem die Verwertungsrechte für den angeblichen Schmuddel erworben wurden. Oder wenigstens die sinnlose Suche danach, weil die Burschenschaft ihn nicht nachweisen kann.


----------



## dvill (1 März 2014)

Der Artikel taugt für nix. Er greift nur auf lange Bekanntes zurück, stellt das dann noch in falsche Zusammenhänge.

Man kann die "neuen" Namen gurgeln und man findet, wo der Verfasser abgeschrieben hat, ohne die Zusammenhänge zu begreifen.


----------



## dvill (4 März 2014)

http://www.iggdaw.de/filesharing-abmahnungen/abmahnstatistik-2013-veroffentlicht


> Im Gesamtvolumen sind ebenso die im Dezember 2013 verschickten Streaming-Abmahnungen berücksichtigt. Dies führt dazu, dass in der Tabelle „prozentualer Anteil am Abmahnwahn“ die Kanzlei Urmann und Kollegen vom vorletzten auf den dritten Platz gelangte.


----------



## jupp11 (4 März 2014)

> Hochrechnung der verschickten Abmahnungen in 2013
> Die Hochrechnung ist eine Abschätzung der Dimension auf Grundlage mitgeteilter Aktivitäten und auf Blogs von Kanzleien, die Abgemahnte betreuen, Mitteilungen der Abgemahnten selbst, eigener Internet-Recherchen und dem Update-Formular: Wer mahnt was ab? .


http://www.iggdaw.de/statistiken


> Als Quelle dienen diverse Foren.


In Foren/Blogs gibt es nur noch sehr wenige Meldungen. Das Thema Urmann scheint außerdem  abgehakt zu sein. Aktuelle Meldungen in 2014 über Abmahnungen von Urmann tauchen  de facto keine  mehr auf.


----------



## Nicko1998 (4 März 2014)

Seine anfänglich gegenüber den Medien mächtig aufgerissene große Klappe hat sich wohl auch in den einstweiligen Ruhestand begeben. Hoffentlich zieht ihm die Justiz endlich die Lederhosen aus. Aber das wird wohl ein frommer Wunschtraum bleiben.


----------



## dvill (5 März 2014)

http://www.haerting.de/sites/default/files/pdfs/kur-02-14-beitrag-redlich.pdf


> Die Abmahnungen erfolgten rechtsgrundlos und an der Grenze zur strafrechtlichen Relevanz.





dvill schrieb:


> Für mich passt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dvill (13 März 2014)

http://www.recht-freundlich.de/nega...urmann-collegen-rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft-mbh


> Offensichtlich hat auch insgesamt die Dynamik der Angelegenheit und das Interesse der Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte stark nachgelassen. Die Klageerwiderung ist an vielen Stellen sehr oberflächlich. Manchen Punkte, die wir in der negativen Feststellungsklage vorgetragen haben, wird gar nicht entgegengetreten. Beispielsweise wird nicht vorgetragen, dass es Honorarzahlungen von The Archive AG an die Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte gegeben hat. Auch hier bleibt der Vortrag der Prozessbevollmächtigten an der Oberfläche.


----------



## bernhard (14 März 2014)

OffTopic:

http://www.augsburger-allgemeine.de...-Urmann-ab-Montag-vor-Gericht-id29192317.html


----------



## bernhard (14 März 2014)

http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/Der-Fall-Redtube-ein-veritabler-Justizskandal.113317.0.html


> Die richterliche Anordnung zur Auskunftserteilung ist für den Internet-Provider nicht verpflichtend. Sie gestattet ihm lediglich die Auskunft. "Insbesondere dann, wenn es sich hierbei um einen offenkundigen Fehlbeschluss handelt, der von einem falschen Sachverhalt ausgeht, ist der Provider angesichts der in Rede stehenden schwerwiegenden Grundrechtseingriffe gehalten, die Auskunft zu verweigern und von seinem Beschwerderecht Gebrauch zu machen", so der Rechtsexperte. Er hofft, dass die Beteiligten aus diesem Justizskandal ihre Lehren ziehen.


----------



## dvill (23 März 2014)

http://www.digitalfernsehen.de/Wege...n-gegen-Massenabmahner-vorgehen.113858.0.html


> "Mit den Möglichkeiten einer Massenabmahnung, die das Gesetz bisher bietet, haben einige schwarze Schafe gespielt", sagt Renate Künast, verantwortlich für Rechtspolitik und Verbraucherschutz in der Grünen-Bundestagsfraktion, dem Nachrichtemagazin Focus. "Im Fall von Redtube waren offenbar Kriminelle am Werk."


----------



## BenTigger (26 März 2014)

Nichts wirklich neues, aber zumindest bleibt es in der Öffentlichkeit und versickert nicht:



> *Schadensersatz für Redtube-Nutzer?*
> * 250 Euro sollten Besucher des Videoportals Redtube zahlen, weil sie die falschen Pornofilme angeklickt hatten. Inzwischen ist klar: Die Abmahnungen waren unzulässig. Jetzt können die Betroffenen versuchen, ihr Geld zurückzuholen. *



http://www.n-tv.de/ratgeber/Schadensersatz-fuer-Redtube-Nutzer-article12538261.html


----------



## dvill (2 April 2014)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-sachsen.de/ich-will-mein-geld-zurueck-


> Ich will mein Geld zurück!
> 
> Abmahnungen Pornoportal redtube: Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen empfiehlt Verbrauchern Zahlungsrückforderung





> Nach Ansicht der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen basierten die Abmahnungen und geltend gemachten Forderungen jedoch teilweise auf der falschen Darstellung des Sachverhalts bzw. auf zweifelhaften rechtlichen Wertungen, so dass erbrachte Zahlungen zurückverlangt werden können. "Die abgemahnten Verbraucher können dabei insbesondere auch Kosten einer in Anspruch genommenen Rechtsberatung zurückfordern, unabhängig davon, ob sie die von den Anwälten geltend gemachten Zahlungen geleistet haben oder nicht", so die Auffassung von Katja Henschler von der Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen.





> Für Verbraucher, die diese Ansprüche geltend machen wollen, hält die Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen auf ihrer Homepage Musterbriefe zum kostenlosen Download bereit.


----------



## jupp11 (3 April 2014)

http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...bgemahnte-fordern-Geld-zurueck;art1172,235768


> Es wird eng für Thomas Urmann und die Regensburger Kanzlei U + C: ...
> 
> Die Kanzlei Urmann war bereits mehrfach in die Schlagzeilen geraten. Einmal, weil Forderungen aus Porno-Abmahnungen mit einem Nennwert von 90 Millionen Euro erfolgreich versteigert wurden. Ein andermal kündigte man quasi einen Porno-Pranger an, indem man auf der Internetseite von U + C eine Gegnerliste veröffentlichen wollte – also jene Fälle, bei denen die Abgemahnten nicht bereit waren, sofort zu zahlen, sondern vor Gericht zogen. Erst ein bundesweiter Protest, auch von Seiten der Politik, aber auch des Datenschutzes verhinderte den Porno-Pranger.
> Ungemach erwartet den Inhaber von U + C allerdings auch, weil er als Geschäftsführer einer Wurstfabrik in Baden-Württemberg angeblich Sozialabgaben nicht bezahlt haben soll. Angeklagt ist Urmann wegen Betrugs, Insolvenzverschleppung und Vorenthalt von Sozialabgaben. Der Prozess musste aber verschoben werden, weil Urmann erkrankte.


----------



## Antiscammer (3 April 2014)

Da wollen wir dem Würstlkocher doch baldige Genesung wünschen.


----------



## sascha (4 April 2014)

Die Fabrik ist nicht in Baden-Württemberg.


----------



## raundsi (5 April 2014)

> Der Prozess musste aber verschoben werden, weil Urmann erkrankte.


Berlusconi-Taktik?


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 April 2014)

Schweinchen Nepperle konnte mal nicht vor Gericht erscheinen wegen krankem Weisheitszahn. Aber inzwischen hat der ja Haftverschonung wegen einer lebensbedrohlichen Krankheit.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2014)

http://anka.eu/news-aktuelles/89-update-zu-redtubeverfahren-ag-potsdam-erlaesst-versaeumnisurteil


> Die Firma "The Archive AG" sowie deren Prozessbevollmächtigte, Kanzlei Urmann, erschienen zu dem heutigen Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung nicht, obwohl der Termin bereits mehrfach auf Wunsch der Kanzlei Urmann verschoben wurde.
> 
> Das Gericht ließ in der mündlichen Verhandlung keinen Zweifel daran, dass die Abmahnung unberechtigt war. Aufgrund der Abwesenheit der Firma "The Archive AG" sowie deren Prozessbevollmächtigte erließ das Gericht ein sog. Versäumnisurteil, wonach vorerst feststeht, dass der Firma "The Archive AG" kein Unterlassungsanspruch und Zahlungsanspruch zusteht. Zudem muss die Firma "The Archive AG" die Kosten des Verfahrens tragen.


----------



## dvill (10 April 2014)

http://www.heise.de/tp/news/RedTube-Versaeumnisurteil-gegen-The-Archive-AG-2167662.html


> Ein Versäumnisurteil kann durch einfachen Einspruch wieder aus der Welt geschafft und der Prozess fortgesetzt werden. Insoweit könnte es sich insgesamt um Verzögerungstaktik handeln, mit der sich die Rechtsunsicherheit über die RedTube-Abmahnungen noch ein paar Wochen aufrecht erhalten ließe. Im Falle eines rechtskräftigen Musterurteils stünde fest, dass die gigantische Abmahnwelle Ende 2013 das versandte Papier nicht wert war, so dass auch die fleißigen Rechtsanwälte sich nicht mehr auf Naivität herausreden könnten. Allerdings dürften etliche Abmahnopfer brav gezahlt haben.


----------



## dvill (12 April 2014)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...-Abmahnungen-fuer-unrechtmaessig-2168210.html


> Wie heise online von mehreren Anwälten übereinstimmend erfuhr, hat U+C diese Verfahren mit Fristverlängerungsanträgen oftmals verschleppt. Nun wurde das erste Urteil bekannt, und zwar am Amtsgericht Potsdam. Weder die angeblichen Rechteinhaber The Archive noch ein Vertreter der Kanzlei U+C erschienen allerdings vor Gericht, obwohl der Termin mehrfach auf Wunsch der Kanzlei verschoben wurde.


----------



## dvill (3 Mai 2014)

http://www.mittelbayerische.de/nach...54701/verfahren-gegen-urmann-eingestellt.html


> Die Verteidigerin, deren Mandant sich, wie es hieß, „im Bereich des Gerichts“ aufhalte, bat zunächst um ein Rechtsgespräch. Das Ergebnis: Das Verfahren gegen U. wurde „im Hinblick auf die zu erwartende Verurteilung vor dem Augsburger Schöffengericht eingestellt“, entschied Richterin Dr. C. B. Der Angeklagte musste nicht mehr erscheinen. Die beiden geladenen Zeugen wurden wieder heimgeschickt.


----------



## dvill (13 Mai 2014)

http://www.anwalt24.de/beitraege-ne...ve-ag-urmann-collegen-legen-das-mandat-nieder


> Die Kanzlei U + C Urmann + Collegen Rechtsanwaltsgesellschaft mbH mit ihrem Geschäftsführer Thomas Urmann aus Regensburg hatte zunächst eine umfangreiche Erwiderung geschrieben, die allerdings nach unserer rechtlichen Einschätzung oberflächlich war und an den entscheidenden Stellen keinerlei Nachweise brachte. Weder wurde im Einzelnen offen gelegt, wie die Ermittlungen stattgefunden haben, noch wurde zur Abwehr der Klageforderung vorgetragen, wie im Einzelnen die Rechtekette zu Stande kam.
> 
> All diese Punkte hatten wir dann in einer weitergehenden Stellungnahme dem Gericht mitgeteilt und insbesondere eine ordnungsgemäße Rechteinhaberschaft der Firma The Archive AG bestritten. Nun wäre es an der Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte gewesen, im Einzelnen nachzuweisen, dass die Abmahnung im Detail ordnungsgemäß war.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (13 Mai 2014)

Zitat: "Mit Schreiben vom 30.04.2014 wird dem Gericht „schlank“ mitgeteilt, dass U + C Rechtsanwälte das Mandat niedergelegt haben und die Firma The Archive AG nicht mehr vertreten. 

Wir halten dies für einen geschickten Schachzug. Zum einen fällt dann eine Zustellanschrift weg. Vermutlich wird eine Zustellung in der Schweiz erhebliche Mühen bereiten. Zum anderen gerät die Kanzlei U + C Rechtsanwälte erst einmal aus der „Schusslinie“. Wir erwarten, dass die Firma The Archive AG in dem Gerichtsverfahren keinerlei Aktivitäten unternimmt."

Bert Brecht hat mal geschrieben: "Was ist ein Einbruch in eine _Bank_ gegen die _Gründung_ einer _Bank_?"

Um den Moralverfall einiger schwarzer Schafe einer bestimmten "Branche" hervorzustreichen, würde er heute wohl schreiben: "Was ist ein Betrug gegen die Zulassung einer Anwaltskanzlei?"

Problem ist und bleibt die mangelnde Selbstreinigungskraft dieser "Branche". Mechanismen die eingeführt wurden, um ganz bestimmt nicht diese schwarzen Schafe zu schützen, sondern auf der Erfahrung mit totalitären Machthabern in unserem Land beruhen.


----------



## dvill (14 Juli 2014)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/porno-abmahner-steht-vor-dem-strafrichter/14072014/


> Weitere Verhandlungstermine wurden für den 16., 18., 21. und 23. Juli sowie den 4. August bestimmt.


http://www.ra-felling.de/2014/07/nochmalige-verschiebung-der-berufungsverhandlung-gegen-u-c/


> Nochmalige Verschiebung der Berufungsverhandlung gegen U+C


----------



## jupp11 (16 April 2016)

http://www.regensburg-digital.de/ju...es-ex-porno-abmahners-thomas-urmann/14042016/


> *Justizposse um das Privathaus des Ex-Porno-Abmahners*
> Seit Längerem läuft ein Zwangsversteigerungsverfahren gegen das Privathaus von Ex-Abmahn-Anwalt Thomas Urmann. Doch wer hat den Schlüssel?


----------



## Reducal (16 April 2016)

jupp11 schrieb:


> http://www.regensburg-digital.de/ju...es-ex-porno-abmahners-thomas-urmann/14042016/


Och geil, die juristische Unterwelt gibt sich mit einem längst verbranntem Handlanger die Pranke. Fehlt nur noch ein bisschen Rockerei aus der Hölle und schon liegt der eine oder andere mit aufgepilzter Wunde irgendwo im Nirgendwo.


----------



## Hollowlizzy (29 April 2016)

Naja, zumindest ist absehbar was da vom Getreideverwemser auf uns zukommen wird:

Ouelle

Domain Name: handelsregister-eintrag.net
Registry Domain ID: 16603357
Registrar Whois Server: whois.cronon.net
Registrar URL: http://www.cronon.net
Updated Date: 2015-10-24T00:00:00Z
Creation Date: 2015-10-24T00:00:00Z
Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2016-10-24T00:00:00Z
Registrar: Cronon AG
Registrar IANA ID: 141
Registrar Abuse Contact Email: [email protected]
Registrar Abuse Contact Phone: +49.303001460
Reseller:
Domain Status: ok
Registry Registrant ID:
Registrant Name: *F. D.*
Registrant Organization:
Registrant Street: Oberehring 15
Registrant City: Riekofen
Registrant State/Province:

[modedit: Bitte NUB lesen]


----------



## BenTigger (11 Mai 2016)

Na, da werden sich nun einige bekannte Anwälte neue abzockquellen suchen müssen.

Die Störerhaftung entfällt im Herbst.
Freies WLan für freie Bürger
http://m.faz.net/aktuell/feuilleton...nach-wegfall-von-stoererhaftung-14226984.html


----------



## Nicko1998 (11 Mai 2016)

Auf welches "Geschäftsmodell" dann wohl die "fromme" Münchner Abmahnkanzlei, die seit Jahrzehnten wie ein Berserker durch eBay und das Netz wütete, umsteigen wird???


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2016)

Keine Sorge - denen fällt schon wieder was ein ...


----------

